# Comparatif : MacBook Pro Vs MacBook



## macinside (15 Juillet 2006)

La version Intel du comparatif iBook contre PowerBook


----------



## Tox (16 Juillet 2006)

*Alors pour partir sur de bonnes bases, je me suis propos&#233; de reprendre la gamme actuelle des machines :


Comparatif MacBook Pro / MacBook * 


*Caract&#233;ristiques sommaires: (hors options) *


Mod&#232;les mai 2006

 *MacBook 13&#8217;&#8217; blanc - Combo* 

Processeur : Intel Core Duo &#224; * 1.83GHz * avec 2Mo de cache (T2400)
Bus : *667Mhz *
M&#233;moire : *512Mo * (2x256) de ram ; aucun slot de libre
               Attention m&#233;moire partag&#233;e avec le chip vid&#233;o, *432Mo* disponibles
Stockage : disque dur *60Go * &#224; 5400 tr.min-1
Vid&#233;o : &#233;cran * 13.3&#8217;&#8217; 1280x800 *brillant avec *GMA 950 64Mo *DDR2 (1 sortie mini-DVI)
Ports : 2 USB2.0, 1 FireWire 400, 1 Ethernet 10/100/1000, 1 infrarouge
Audio : 1 micro interne, 2 enceintes, 1 sortie, 1 entr&#233;e
Cam&#233;ra : iSight
Wireless : AirPort Extreme et Bluetooth 2.0
Poids : 2.36 kg

Accessoires fournis : Apple Remote (pour Front Row)


 *MacBook 13&#8217;&#8217; blanc - SuperDrive* 

 Processeur : Intel Core Duo &#224; *2GHz * avec 2Mo de cache (T2500)
 Bus : *667Mhz *
 M&#233;moire : *512Mo * (2x256) de ram ; aucun slot de libre
               Attention m&#233;moire partag&#233;e avec le chip vid&#233;o, *432Mo* disponibles
 Stockage : disque dur *60Go * &#224; 5400 tr.min-1
 Vid&#233;o : &#233;cran * 13.3&#8217;&#8217; 1280x800 *brillant avec *GMA 950 64Mo *DDR2 (1 sortie mini-DVI)
 Ports : 2 USB2.0, 1 FireWire 400, 1 Ethernet 10/100/1000, 1 infrarouge
Audio : 1 micro interne, 2 enceintes, 1 sortie, 1 entr&#233;e
Cam&#233;ra : iSight
 Wireless : AirPort Extreme et Bluetooth 2.0
Poids : 2.36 kg

 Accessoires fournis : Apple Remote (pour Front Row)


 *MacBook 13&#8217;&#8217; noir - SuperDrive* 

 Processeur : Intel Core Duo &#224; *2GHz * avec 2Mo de cache (T2500)
 Bus : *667Mhz *
 M&#233;moire : *512Mo * (2x256) de ram ; aucun slot de libre
               Attention m&#233;moire partag&#233;e avec le chip vid&#233;o, *432Mo* disponibles
 Stockage : disque dur *80Go * &#224; 5400 tr.min-1
 Vid&#233;o : &#233;cran * 13.3&#8217;&#8217; 1280x800 *brillant avec *GMA 950  64Mo *DDR2 (1 sortie mini-DVI)
 Ports : 2 USB2.0, 1 FireWire 400, 1 Ethernet 10/100/1000, 1 infrarouge
Audio : 1 micro interne, 2 enceintes, 1 sortie, 1 entr&#233;e
Cam&#233;ra : iSight
 Wireless : AirPort Extreme et Bluetooth 2.0
Poids : 2.36 kg

 Accessoires fournis : Apple Remote (pour Front Row)


 *MacBook Pro 15&#8217;&#8217; - SuperDrive* 

 Processeur : Intel Core Duo &#224; *2GHz * avec 2Mo de cache (T2500)
 Bus : *667Mhz *
 M&#233;moire : *512Mo * (1x512Mo) de ram ; 1 slot de libre
 Stockage : disque dur *80Go * &#224; 5400 tr.min-1
 Vid&#233;o : &#233;cran * 15.4&#8217;&#8217; 1440x900 *brillant ou mat avec *Radeon X1600 128Mo *DDR3 (1 sortie mini-DVI)
 Ports : 2 USB2.0, 1 FireWire 400, 1 Ethernet 10/100/1000, 1 infrarouge, 1 slot ExpressCard
Audio : 1 micro interne, 2 enceintes, 1 sortie, 1 entr&#233;e
Cam&#233;ra : iSight
 Wireless : AirPort Extreme et Bluetooth 2.0
Poids : 2.54 kg

 Accessoires fournis : Apple Remote (pour Front Row), adaptateur DVI vers VGA



 *MacBook Pro 15&#8217;&#8217; - SuperDrive* 

  Processeur : Intel Core Duo &#224; *2.16GHz * avec 2Mo de cache (T2600)
  Bus : *667Mhz *
  M&#233;moire : *1Go * (1x1Go) de ram ; 1 slot de libre
  Stockage : disque dur *100Go * &#224; 5400 tr.min-1
  Vid&#233;o : &#233;cran * 15.4&#8217;&#8217; 1440x900 *brillant ou mat avec *Radeon X1600 256Mo *DDR3 (1 sortie mini-DVI)
  Ports : 2 USB2.0, 1 FireWire 400, 1 Ethernet 10/100/1000, 1 infrarouge, 1 slot ExpressCard
 Audio : 1 micro interne, 2 enceintes, 1 sortie, 1 entr&#233;e
 Cam&#233;ra : iSight
  Wireless : AirPort Extreme et Bluetooth 2.0
Poids : 2.54 kg

  Accessoires fournis : Apple Remote (pour Front Row), adaptateur DVI vers VGA



 *MacBook Pro 17&#8217;&#8217; - SuperDrive* 

   Processeur : Intel Core Duo &#224; *2.16GHz * avec 2Mo de cache (T2600)
   Bus : *667Mhz *
   M&#233;moire : *1Go * (1x1Go) de ram ; 1 slot de libre
   Stockage : disque dur *120Go * &#224; 5400 tr.min-1
   Vid&#233;o : &#233;cran *17&#8217;&#8217; 1680x1050 *brillant ou mat avec *Radeon X1600 256Mo *DDR3(1 sortie mini-DVI)
   Ports : 3 USB2.0, 1 FireWire 400, 1 FireWire 800, 1 Ethernet 10/100/1000, 1 infrarouge, 1 slot ExpressCard
  Audio : 1 micro interne, 2 enceintes, 1 sortie, 1 entr&#233;e
  Cam&#233;ra : iSight
   Wireless : AirPort Extreme et Bluetooth 2.0
 Poids : 3.1 kg

   Accessoires fournis : Apple Remote (pour Front Row), adaptateur DVI vers VGA


----------



## Grosquick (16 Août 2006)

Mouais,

Sinon à part ce qu'il y a dans la boite, ça vaut quoi quand on l'allume? Hormis le fait que ce la chauffe...
Y a  pas quelqu'un qui a testé avec chess master II??  :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (18 Août 2006)

Mise à jour du firmware du MacBook


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Août 2006)

L'arret du moooooooooooooooooooooo ???????
Peut etre la fin des problemes


----------



## Rolka Simonet (22 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite remplacé mon power bookG4 titanium 550 MHZ de 768 MO de ram (qui m'a rendu de bons services) par un portable mac plus performant c'est-à-dire le mac book pro.
J'ai lu les différents conseils donnés sur cette machine qui m'a l'air très performante.
D'après un article de SVM mac, le mac book pro 15'', 1,83GHZ (512MO de ram de 80GA) serait beaucoup plus performant que le 2GHZ du fait de son disque dur ki patine et des problème de surchauffe).
Mais le mac book pro 15'', 1,83GHZ à été retiré des ventes en tout cas à la Fnac et sur son site donc je dois me rabattre sur le 2GHZ quels conseils pouvez-vous me donner en ce sens.
Je fais bcp de vidéo et d'image et j'ai un disque dur externe de 250 GO et le mac book pro 512 à667 MHz avec un Disque dur Serial ATA de 80 Go à 5 400 tr/mn.

Qu'en pensez-vous qui peux me donner des conseils utiles à mon futur achat?

Merci de me répondre


----------



## ASPEN (23 Septembre 2006)

Avant toute chose attend un peu...Les MacBook Pro sont les prochaines machines qui vont être mises à jour...et c'est semble-t-il imminent...donc pas de précipitation et patienter les nouvelles évolutions  

Pour le reste le MBP est un portable de "tueur" il tourne incroyablement bien même avec des logiciels non-natifs (Photoshop/Illustrator) et si tu as des applis apple (Final Cut / Aperture) tu peux t'attendre à être décoiffé...surtout par rapport à ton PB G4.

En ce qui concerne le modèle, comme dis plus haut, il faut attendre les config des nouvelles machines avec les proc. Core2Duo
La chose que je peux te conseiller, surtout si tu as du stockage externe, c'est de préférer un DD de moins grande capacité mais en 7200 trs/min

...Mais on pourra en reparler dans quelques jours


----------



## Rolka Simonet (25 Septembre 2006)

Merci ASPEN pour tes précieux conseils.
Tu penses que je dois attendre encore combien de temps d'ici les nouvelles moutures?
J'ai un petit délais de presque 2 mois avant de céder mon PBG4 à la personne ki me l'achete;


----------



## ASPEN (27 Septembre 2006)

Ils peuvent être mis à jour demain, la semaine prochaine ou plus loin...
Mais j'imagine que d'ici deux mois se sera fait


----------



## cheb (15 Octobre 2006)

Alut,

Y'aurait il des personnes qui ont sous le coude des photos pour voir la différence entre le macbook pro et macbook (taille, largeur...) ? Car attendant un ultra-portable j'aurais voulu voir la différence entre macbook et le pro, pour voir si le macbook pro est vraiment transportable ou non (le 15,4 pouce) ? 

Deuxième question : faire de la vidéo avec un macbook c'est faisable ? (imovie, final cut ?) (avec de la mémoire à bloc).

merci


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2006)

cheb a dit:


> Alut,
> 
> Y'aurait il des personnes qui ont sous le coude des photos pour voir la différence entre le macbook pro et macbook (taille, largeur...) ? Car attendant un ultra-portable j'aurais voulu voir la différence entre macbook et le pro, pour voir si le macbook pro est vraiment transportable ou non (le 15,4 pouce) ?


quelques photos à la fin du test


----------



## cheb (15 Octobre 2006)

manolo81 a dit:


> quelques photos à la fin du test


merci et hop.... des points disco !


----------



## bicou1012 (23 Octobre 2006)

salut à tous!

je suis nouveau sur le forum. En effet, j'envisage de switcher d'ici Noël et je pense acquérir un Macbook ou Macbook pro. Je me serai assez contenté d'un MB (le blanc 2G) mais y a un détail qui me chagrine: il n'y a pas de carte graphique. Je ne joue pas beaucoup en revanche je programme des applications graphiques. D'où mon hésitation parce que mon budget va fort certainement être serré et il ya quand même une grosse différence de prix.

votre avis? merci d'avance.

PS: y a-t-il des améliorations dans les configs à venir prochainement?


----------



## cheb (24 Octobre 2006)

bicou1012 a dit:


> salut à tous!
> 
> je suis nouveau sur le forum. En effet, j'envisage de switcher d'ici Noël et je pense acquérir un Macbook ou Macbook pro. Je me serai assez contenté d'un MB (le blanc 2G) mais y a un détail qui me chagrine: il n'y a pas de carte graphique. Je ne joue pas beaucoup en revanche je programme des applications graphiques. D'où mon hésitation parce que mon budget va fort certainement être serré et il ya quand même une grosse différence de prix.
> 
> ...



Bienvenu dans la communauté ! Et bien comme toi je suis dans expectative : attendre une mise à jour hypothétique ...  mais perso avant noël je la pense possible, plusieurs indicateurs sont au rouge : site internet, et depuis hier le grosiste Techna n'a plus de modèle en stock ... donc cela sent la mise à jour ... peut-être traditionnellement aujoud'hui (Mardi) qu'Apple fait ses mises à jours. Et là si la mise à jour VIRE la puce graphx intégrée pour mettre juste une carte de 128 mo à part sur le modèle Noir (et garde 256 mo pour  MBP... please apple, cela cartonnera sec !) EN tout cas pour moi je saute la pas.

Pour la carte graphique, les avis sont partagés : si tu ne joue pas à Oblivion, le macbook est suffisament puissant : pour ma part imovie me semblait difficile à faire tourner dessus, et au vu des réponses cela n'est pas le cas. Par contre, tu fais des applications graphiques : aie pour la 3D le macbook semble pas taillé pour mais je laisse la parole à des possesseurs de macbook sur ce détail important 

Et puis je pense que l'autonomie semble aussi important : MBP bof, bof !


----------



## bicou1012 (24 Octobre 2006)

merci d'avoir pris la peine de répondre

effectivement une update avec une carte graphique sur une config MB ca serait terrible! sinon tu peux m'en dire plus quant à l'autonomie? c'est pas bon sur les MBP?


----------



## bicou1012 (24 Octobre 2006)

au fait! y a un moyen d'être informé d'une éventuelle update? je suis abonné à la newsletter apple, ca suffit?


----------



## bicou1012 (24 Octobre 2006)

je viens de tomber sur la page du store indispo pour cause d'update


----------



## cheb (24 Octobre 2006)

_" 	merci d'avoir pris la peine de répondre

effectivement une update avec une carte graphique sur une config MB ca serait terrible! sinon tu peux m'en dire plus quant à l'autonomie? c'est pas bon sur les MBP?"_ 

* de rien !*



bicou1012 a dit:


> je viens de tomber sur la page du store indispo pour cause d'update



*Je pense que pour le MPB d'après ce que j'en ai lu, l'autonomie est plus proche des 2h30, 3h ... plus pour le MB (4 h, 3 h en intensif) ... reste à voir les nvx MBP ... avis aux futurs acheteurs !*


----------



## HmJ (25 Octobre 2006)

La grosse difference que je viens de voir ce WE a l'Apple Store de Tokyo : se servir d'Aperture sous MB c'est galere ! Par contre, sur le MBP (pas encore la version Core 2 Duo...) ca se passe plutot bien. Les deux machines avaient la meme quantitie de memoire, 1 Go, mais evidemment pas la meme carte graphique.

Avis donc : Apple mise a fond sur sa technologie Core Image, et decharge le travail du CPU en partie sur le GPU. Ca prendra ? Ca prendra pas ? Le fait est que sous certaines applications, le GMA 950 (et peut-etre le futur GMA 3000) est trop limite.


----------



## pingada (27 Octobre 2006)

Salut à tous !

Plutôt excitante cette MàJ de portable ,non? 

Mais comme je suis pas expert du tout concernant les tripes des "bécanes" (ouh la, je risque même avec les "" de me faire rouspéter?  ) de la Pomme, j'aurais voulu savoir quel est l'intérêt d'avoir une carte graphique avec 256 Mo de SDRAM plutot que 128 Mo ??

Merci pour vos lumières!


----------



## flotow (28 Octobre 2006)

La carte graphique c'est orienté video/photo Aperture/FCP/Photoshop ou alors pour jouer, sous win


----------



## nonos (30 Octobre 2006)

Je me joins à la conversation car j'envisage sérieusement l'achat d'un portable.
effectivement les mac book sont aléchants. Mais cette histoire de carte graphique me gene beaucoup. Je suis graphiste et donc je passe mes journées sur adobe (print et web)

Alors ma question est la suivante le mac book est-il un super jouet ou une machine capable aussi d'être allumée toute la journée (et parfois elle est bien longue). Et peut-il répondre à mes demandes sur X-press, flash, photoshop?

Si il y a des graphistes dans la salle je suis preneur d'infos. merci


----------



## Dr Troy (30 Octobre 2006)

La carte graphique n'est pas vraiment solicitée dans le cas du print et du web c'est plutôt dans le montage vidéo et 3D.

Enfin bref, de toute façon, la suite adobe a du mal sous les MacIntel (sur mon Macbook avec 1,25 Go RAM, ce n'est pas désagréable, mais on sent que ça peine un peu), tout le monde attend la CS3 (en Universal Binairies) qui commence à bien tarder :/


----------



## gutiero (30 Octobre 2006)

nonos a dit:


> Je me joins à la conversation car j'envisage sérieusement l'achat d'un portable.
> effectivement les mac book sont aléchants. Mais cette histoire de carte graphique me gene beaucoup. Je suis graphiste et donc je passe mes journées sur adobe (print et web)
> 
> Alors ma question est la suivante le mac book est-il un super jouet ou une machine capable aussi d'être allumée toute la journée (et parfois elle est bien longue). Et peut-il répondre à mes demandes sur X-press, flash, photoshop?
> ...



Pour Xpress, flash et photoshop, no stress. N'oublie pas de gonfler la ram au max. afin de pouvoir passer d'une appli. à l'autre en un clin d'oeil. Les points faible du macbook c'est la taille de l'écran, pour travailler comme graphiste directement sur l'écran c'est chaud... Maintenant, il paraît qu'il peut gérer un 24'' en sortie ce qui peut être bien sympa.

Perso, je travaille tous les jours sur la suite adobe avec un mini (G4) 512MB de ram et excepté lors d'applications de filtres ou lors des traitements par lots, il s'en sort très bien.
Donc je ne vois pas pourquoi un macbook ne ferait pas l'affaire dans ton cas.
J'envisage moi aussi de passer au laptop mais j'hésite avec les MBP qui permette qd même plus de choses... (montage video, etc...)

Si tu comptes te limiter aux logiciels cité précedemment, crois moi, tu peux acheter les yeux fermés. Attention tout de même, la révision des macbook serait pour bientôt...


----------



## cheb (31 Octobre 2006)

Est-ce que quelqu'un conna&#238;t l'autonomie en traitement de texte, un peu de toshop et d'internet wifi des MPB ? Et pour le MB ? Car pour moi l'autonomie est importante outre la portabilit&#233; de l'appareil (et bon &#224; 200 gr pr&#232;s c'est kiffe-kiffe) ??

Je suis preneur d'avis sur l'autonomie donc. Merci ;-)


----------



## Tarul (31 Octobre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> La grosse difference que je viens de voir ce WE a l'Apple Store de Tokyo : se servir d'Aperture sous MB c'est galere ! Par contre, sur le MBP (pas encore la version Core 2 Duo...) ca se passe plutot bien. Les deux machines avaient la meme quantitie de memoire, 1 Go, mais evidemment pas la meme carte graphique.
> 
> Avis donc : Apple mise a fond sur sa technologie Core Image, et decharge le travail du CPU en partie sur le GPU. Ca prendra ? Ca prendra pas ? Le fait est que sous certaines applications, le GMA 950 (et peut-etre le futur GMA 3000) est trop limite.


Je pense qu'apple mise dessus mais sur le long therme, petit à petit, les CG déchargement complètement le CPU. si il le faisait trop vite, les possesseur de mac mini et mac book risque de se sentir léssé(à juste titre d'ailleurs)



Dr Troy a dit:


> La carte graphique n'est pas vraiment solicitée dans le cas du print et du web c'est plutôt dans le montage vidéo et 3D.
> 
> Enfin bref, de toute façon, la suite adobe a du mal sous les MacIntel (sur mon Macbook avec 1,25 Go RAM, ce n'est pas désagréable, mais on sent que ça peine un peu), tout le monde attend la CS3 (en Universal Binairies) qui commence à bien tarder :/


courage, ce serait pour le fin du 1er semestre 2007, mais j'arrive pas a remettre la main sur l'annonce.



cheb a dit:


> Est-ce que quelqu'un connaît l'autonomie en traitement de texte, un peu de toshop et d'internet wifi des MPB ? Et pour le MB ? Car pour moi l'autonomie est importante outre la portabilité de l'appareil (et bon à 200 gr près c'est kiffe-kiffe) ??
> 
> Je suis preneur d'avis sur l'autonomie donc. Merci ;-)


Si tu es patients, je te le dirais dans 8 jours arrivé théorique de mon MBP. 
selon le apple, le MBP monte jusqu'à 5,5h d'autonomie, mais pour ton utilisation je dirais vers les 2h30-3h30(je sais je me mouille pas trop )



> MB                              MBP15"                     MBP17"
> Dimensions (L x P x H)	 2,75 x 32,5 x 22,7 cm	 2,59 x 35,7 x 24,3 cm	                                                                                         2,59 x 39,2 x 26,5 cm
> Poids7	 2,36 kg	 2,54 kg	 3,1 kg


----------



## nonos (31 Octobre 2006)

ok, merci pour ces infos


----------



## MacIfIf (2 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde, moi aussi je reviens sur Mac, mais j'ai un petit soucis... j'utilise Catia.. alors bon, maintenant, on peut utiliser windows sur Mac, donc le probème est résolu, mais, question finance, étant étudiant... :rateau::rateau:!! alors bon, un macbook c'est pas trop cher, mais utiliser catia là dessus...? vaut mieux un macbook pro? qu'en pensez vous?
Merci


----------



## Tarul (2 Novembre 2006)

MacIfIf a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde, moi aussi je reviens sur Mac, mais j'ai un petit soucis... j'utilise Catia.. alors bon, maintenant, on peut utiliser windows sur Mac, donc le probème est résolu, mais, question finance, étant étudiant... :rateau::rateau:!! alors bon, un macbook c'est pas trop cher, mais utiliser catia là dessus...? vaut mieux un macbook pro? qu'en pensez vous?
> Merci



Que fait catia? utilise t-il beaucoup de la 3D/ram?

en tant qu'étudiant et si tu t'inscris a l'adc student(moyennant 99) tu bénéficie de 20% de remise pour une(et une seule dans ta vie) machine de pro(et 10% pour tous le reste), et de léopard a sa sortie.


----------



## MacIfIf (2 Novembre 2006)

Catia est un logiciel de CAO et, il tournait avant en galère sur mon portable qui vient de rendre l'âme(un toshiba satelitteA60 P4 2.8Ghz 512 de ram Ati Radeon IGP 7000->ram partagé de 64mo) il m'est arrivé régulièrement de tourner à 1Go de ram .. autant dire + de la moitiée en virtuelle...!! et question fluidité, c t pas joli joli... ça tournait mieux avec de la ram dédiée en vidéo sur les portables de mes potes...


----------



## Tarul (2 Novembre 2006)

MacIfIf a dit:


> Catia est un logiciel de CAO et, il tournait avant en galère sur mon portable qui vient de rendre l'âme(un toshiba satelitteA60 P4 2.8Ghz 512 de ram Ati Radeon IGP 7000->ram partagé de 64mo) il m'est arrivé régulièrement de tourner à 1Go de ram .. autant dire + de la moitiée en virtuelle...!! et question fluidité, c t pas joli joli... ça tournait mieux avec de la ram dédiée en vidéo sur les portables de mes potes...



la carte graphique du MB est une intégré, mais elle se débrouille pour faire tournée des jeux d'il y a quelques temps. et sous windows la carte graphique peut monter jusqu'à 256 mo pris sur la ram principale). peut être est ce suffisant?(désolé mais je ne peux pas te l'assurer)


----------



## MacIfIf (2 Novembre 2006)

je savais pas que sous windows la ram pouvait monter jusque 256.. c cool ça !
j'espère avoir d'autres avis sur le forum sur la gourmandise de Catia...

c'est pas mal aussi l'offre student... bon faut voir si l'invesstissement en vaut la chandelle ( logiquement, oui, mais bon .. ) pour en revenir à catia, peut être faut-il juste ajouter la patate de ram sur un MB plutot que de casquer un MBP ... même si sur le MBP y'aurait pas vraiment besoin d'ajouter de la ram... et les jeux gourmands passeraient à l'aise...

en tout cas, merci pour toutes les infos !!


----------



## Tarul (2 Novembre 2006)

MacIfIf a dit:


> je savais pas que sous windows la ram pouvait monter jusque 256.. c cool ça !
> j'espère avoir d'autres avis sur le forum sur la gourmandise de Catia...
> 
> c'est pas mal aussi l'offre student... bon faut voir si l'invesstissement en vaut la chandelle ( logiquement, oui, mais bon .. ) pour en revenir à catia, peut être faut-il juste ajouter la patate de ram sur un MB plutot que de casquer un MBP ... même si sur le MBP y'aurait pas vraiment besoin d'ajouter de la ram... et les jeux gourmands passeraient à l'aise...
> ...



petite précision, pour le MB sous windows va faire un tour dans le forum windows sur mac, tu auras plus d'infos. l'ADC student ne vaut vraiment le coup pour les machine pro, sinon tu n'aura que 10%. voilou


----------



## esila (2 Novembre 2006)

A la ramasse


----------



## Agent gibbs (15 Novembre 2006)

Personnelement je trouv le macbook pro certe plus performant mais j'ai choisi le macbook white pour son look que je trouve tres classe


----------



## joelamaquette (15 Novembre 2006)

bonjour,
mon ibook venant de me lacher, j'hésite entre le macbook blanc 2 ghz et le noir 2 ghz...
est ce que la différence de prix est légitime sachant que la carte graphique est la même? 
que me conseillez vous?


----------



## samoussa (15 Novembre 2006)

joelamaquette a dit:


> bonjour,
> mon ibook venant de me lacher, j'h&#233;site entre le macbook blanc 2 ghz et le noir 2 ghz...
> est ce que la diff&#233;rence de prix est l&#233;gitime sachant que la carte graphique est la m&#234;me?
> que me conseillez vous?



quelle carte graphique? Moi j'ai pris un noir, au moins je suis &#224; l'abris du jaunissement. Cela dit mon blackbook est mieux fini que les 4 macbooks blancs r&#233;unis que j'avais eu avant: ZERO d&#233;faut de finition. Il ne raye pas...carrement impressionnant, un coup de chiffon doux et hop comme neuf !   Je ne regrette pas. Les rev b ont en plus un DD plutot important  maintenant, &#231;a fait mieux passer la diff&#233;rence de prix 
Apr&#232;s, noir blanc, c'est aussi une histoire de gout


----------



## Kenichi (16 Novembre 2006)

J'ai lu sur le site de macworld (http://www.macworld.com/2006/11/firstlooks/macbookbench/index.php) que la performance du macbook(noir) rev b est inférieur par rapport au macbook(blanc) du même clockspeed de 2GHz... selon l'auteur de l'article c'est due au disque dur... C'est plutôt inquitant non? 

Certe noir ou blanc est une question de gout, mais est-ce cela vaut une telle différence de prix pour 40Go de capacité DD?


----------



## samoussa (16 Novembre 2006)

moi j'ai un noir rev A et je n'ai pa vu de difference avec le blanc rev A que j'ai eu précedemment, par contre pour les revB je ne sais pas. 
ps : En import photo mon revA fait aussi bien que le plus rapide des revB et ça me rassure plutot vu mon activité


----------



## bicou1012 (24 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour,

est-ce que quelqu'un saurait me donner un ordre de grandeur pour le délai de livraison pour un MB blanc 2G avec la config standard?

merci


----------



## samoussa (24 Novembre 2006)

regarde sur l'applesotre 

Allez je suis sympa : Exp&#233;di&#233; sous 3 jours + temps de livraison...hum...environ 8 jours  ouvr&#233; je dirais


----------



## bicou1012 (24 Novembre 2006)

8 jours incluant les 3 jours annoncés sur l'apple store?


----------



## samoussa (24 Novembre 2006)

une expedition c'est "environ" une semaine, ça donne donc "environ" 10 jours au total.Enfin pour moi ça a été comme ça. cela dit à la commande apple d'envoye la date approx. de réception.


----------



## bicou1012 (24 Novembre 2006)

ok merci. bon ben va falloir que je me grouille de commander pour pouvoir être livré pour les vacances...


----------



## billycoen (25 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour..
Je compte acheter un Mac portable qui me servira de station de travail, internet, et montage vidéo..etc..
J'ai un budget limité, et je voudrais savoir si le dernier Mac Book 2ghz monté à 2Go de ram suffirait (sachant que j'ai un écran plus grand sur lequel le brancher.) ou alors dois je prendre le Mac Book Pro de base compte tenu de mon budjet.
Si il y a des monteurs dans la salle...
Merci.


----------



## samoussa (25 Novembre 2006)

ça devrait te suffire même si le macbook pro apporte un plus indeniable. Pour la video le fw 800 (si bien sur tu compte enregistrer sur un DD externe, et le rendu 3D (avec motion par ex.) grace à la carte video.


----------



## guiguilap (25 Novembre 2006)

Moi je viens de recevoir mon MacBook REV B (config : voir signature) et il ne chauffe pas trop ( je l'ai en permnance sur les genoux)  et est magnifique et sans d&#233;faut et ne se raye pas enormement


----------



## samoussa (25 Novembre 2006)

guiguilap a dit:


> Moi je viens de recevoir mon MacBook REV B (config : voir signature) et il ne chauffe pas trop ( je l'ai en permnance sur les genoux)  et est magnifique et sans d&#233;faut et ne se raye pas enormement



Moi aussi &#231;a m'a fait &#231;a au debut 

PS : Enormement &#231;a veut dire un peu quand m&#234;me ?


----------



## quetzal (30 Novembre 2006)

Je dois acheter mon premier MacIntosh, un MacBook, et j'hésite entre un Mac Book 13 " et un Mac Book Pro 15 ". Je ne suis pas un expert en informatique, mais après une rapide recherche la principale différence entre les deux modèles, outre les aspects évidents (taille de l'écran et du clavier, connectique, et 200 grammes de différence) est de toute évidence la carte graphique, qui sous le Mac Book est gérée / partagée dans la RAM. C'est ce que m'a dit clairement un vendeur, et toutes les informations disponibles le confirment. 

Vu la différence de prix non négligeable, est-ce que quelqu'un peut me dire si la gestion de la mémoire en RAM sur le 13 " peut être génant pour des applications usuelles, comme Office, Photoshop ? Pour le montage vidéo, j'attendrais d'acheter un iMac. On fait certes tourner Photoshop, Illustrator et Final Cut Pro au bureau sur un Mac Book Core Duo (modèle antérieur), mais la machine ne risque-t-elle pas de se fatiguer avec cette configuration vidéo ? J'ai lu ailleurs que seuls les PC bas de gamme géraient ainsi un partage de la mémoire video par la RAM. Pourquoi Apple a-t-il choisi cette option pour le Mac Book 13 " ?


----------



## xavier25 (4 Décembre 2006)

Pourquoi Apple a t-il choisi de "sacrifier" la ram? Ca n'engage que moi mais je pense que le macbook &#233;tant une gamme orient&#233;e grand public, elle se destine &#224; des applications peu gourmandes en ressources vid&#233;os (une application comme imovie hd tourne pourtant bien dessus parait-il). Le macbook c'est donc plut&#244;t le choix de l'informatique vraiment nomade : web, email, bureautique, un peu de retouche photo, un peu de d&#233;veloppement (ou beaucoup mais pas tous en m&#234;me temps). Alors que le pro c'est une vraie machine de travail avec la mobilit&#233; en plus.

Pour ma part j'ai &#233;galement un dil&#232;me entre les deux mod&#232;les. J'ai besoin d'un mac pour faire des pr&#233;sentations de sites internet &#224; mes clients lors de mes d&#233;placements. 

Ma question est simple : le 13" n'est-il pas trop petit pour ce genre de choses?  (nous sommes g&#233;n&#233;ralement 2 ou 3 personnes autour de l'&#233;cran).

Le macbook a ma pr&#233;f&#233;rence sur le pro car je ne m'en servirai pas &#233;norm&#233;ment hormis lors de mes d&#233;placements en train par exemple o&#249; sa taille est l&#224; un avantage. 

Quel est votre sentiment? (la question du budget est sans importance, c'est la boite qui paye...)


----------



## ouistie (4 Décembre 2006)

Bonsoir, juste pour vous dire que moi ça y'est je me suis décidée aujourd'hui, un magnifique macbook blanc immaculé (offre fnac+mightymouse, 1 Go de ram, 120 de DD, etc....).
Une pure merveille, internet sans fil en un rien de temps.
J'ai un mac de bureau, rien à voir c'est une bombe, vitesse grand V!
Par rapport à votre question concernant l'écran, il est superbe et suffit largement à des présentations pour 2-3personnes à mon avis.
Il est superbe, et puis la portabilité est extraordinaire, petit, léger et beau.
Voilà j'espère que ça va vous aider, allez le voir, vous allez l'acheter.
 Une femme heureuse


----------



## xao85 (4 Décembre 2006)

Pour savoir si vous avez besoin d'un pro ou non la question est: "allez vous utiliser des applications 3D(jeux, logiciels...)" si oui dirigez-vous vers le macbook pro, si peu ou pas du tout prenez un macbook!


----------



## kaos (25 Décembre 2006)

Ca y est ! ! ! !! 
J'ai les dollars pour acheter mon Macbook mais je ne sais pas comment rompre avec mon ibook ? je suis encore tres amoureux !

je vous explique / j ai rencontr&#233; mon ibook sur l apple store et on est tomb&#233; amoureux tout de suite et je ne peux pas le larguer comme &#231;a quand m&#233;me ?

Alors j ai lu tout les comparatifs sur le net et les fiches techniques // beaucoup de techniciens apple conseillent encore d'attendre avant d'acheter les macbook //

Bref on peut raconter ce qu'on veut mais apple vient de placer la barre tres haut quand m&#233;me ! je pense ne pas pouvoir me retenir tres longtemps - je vais essayer d'attendre 
la prochaine evolution du style un disque dur plus gros pour le meme prix enfin un truc comme &#231;a // j'aurais tellement voulu un macbook noir ! mais ils sont cher et les puces intel trop puissantes // persso j aurais prefer&#233; moins de puissance donc moins cher et plus d autonomie !

J'en veut a apple d'avoir  laiss&#233; tomb&#233; le 12 P c'est vraiment d&#233;geulasse !

""""""J ai une question"""""
a l install de mon OS X  personalis&#233; ( j economise 2Giga en enlevant les pilotes d imprimantes ) mon OS X Tigre ne d&#233;passe pas 1giga sur mon dur -

Je souhaite savoir le poid du systeme intel afin de me faire une id&#233;e de ce qu'il me faut comme capacit&#233;.
Les test des macbook sur le web soulignaient qu un disque dur de 60 giga se remplissait tres vite // est ce vrai ?? y a t il kkun pour faire Pomme I sur son systeme ??? 
MERCI BEAUCOUP -


----------



## ouistie (25 Décembre 2006)

J'ai fait pomme I comme tu le souhaitais, je ne sais pas bien ce que ça veux dire, mais en tous les cas le résultat est 32,3 Mo. Je te serais reconnaissant de me dire ce à quoi ça correspond !!!!
Moi j'ai craqué pour le macbook il y environ trois semaines, j'étais comme toi, j'y vais, j'y vais pas, j'attend Léopard ................
Et bien il faut y aller, c'est extraordinaire, puissant, rapide, magnifique, convivial, super pratique avec la télécommande, enfin je n'est pas assez de superlatifs pour t'imager correctement le fond de ma pensée. 
Vas y vite


----------



## kaos (29 Décembre 2006)

Je souhaitais savoir le poid du systeme pensant que celui-ci &#233;tait diff&#233;rent mais c est un TIGRE normal visiblement //

POMME I est &#233;gal &#224; afficher les informations pour avoir un d&#233;tail et le poid d un fichier ou dossier //*

Tu as du loup&#233; ton Pomme I car 32 Mo pour un tiger  ?  chapeau !  jte chambre ...
MERCI BEAUCOUP QUAND MEME c cool

j ai fais chauffer la carte bleue sur l apple store pour le macbook black 2 ghtz //
Je l ai pris en refurb // mac reconditionn&#233; ! j ai &#233;conomis&#233; plus de 400 euros ;/
macbook noir 2 ghtz // 512 de ram // 80 Giga de HD // graveur DVD combo machin
1098 euros ///
j ai eu une pure machine pour le prix du macbook blanc tout nu ....  turlututu

Je le re&#231;ois mardi 2 janvier / pas bien pour commencer 2007 hein ?


----------



## g.lebourgeois (31 Décembre 2006)

cheb a dit:


> Deuxième question : faire de la vidéo avec un macbook c'est faisable ? (imovie, final cut ?) (avec de la mémoire à bloc).
> 
> merci



La réponse est OUI, étant donné que j'ai moi même un macbook 1GO RAM, coreduo 2,0GHz, et que je fais du final cut sans problème aucun, c'est fluide. Tu peux même brancher un deuxième écran pour le confort, ça tourne impec.


----------



## kaos (31 Décembre 2006)

je reçois mon "black'book" le 3 janvier ... mais je me demaindais si les l'alimentation et les autres accesoires étaient eux aussi noirs ? je suppose mais je n ai pas trouvé de sujet ou d'images à ce sujet ? snif ;/:rateau:

c est comment chez vous ?


----------



## xao85 (3 Janvier 2007)

Pas de chance tout est blanc sauf le macbook bien sur!


----------



## kaos (3 Janvier 2007)

C'est une blague ? .... merde j ai eu un doute car effectivement j avais jamais vu d alim noir ... ben là c estmal joué alors de la part d apple ..

Remarque a 200 euros la différence d e couleur pour un macbook .... je me demande combien y aurait il de différence sur une alim ! 

tant pis / snif c est pas beau :hein:


----------



## donatello (3 Janvier 2007)

Salut

A config équivalente (càd même DD) la différence n'est que de 40 euros entre le blanc et le noir.


----------



## kaos (3 Janvier 2007)

Oups j ai merd&#233; l&#224; ? 40 euros ? ouais mais y a pas les meme config !

mais j y ai gagn&#233; a fond  http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4114585&postcount=16


----------



## kaos (8 Janvier 2007)

donatello a dit:


> Salut
> 
> A config équivalente (càd même DD) la différence n'est que de 40 euros entre le blanc et le noir.




non ... pas 40 euros // plus de 100 euros je savais bien que je l avais lu  le calcul est dans un AVOSMAC  dans un des numeros entre 65 et 68 un truc comme ça !


----------



## borghy (14 Janvier 2007)

j'ai une question stupide , 
Je vais vendre mon pwb , mais j'h&#233;site a racheter ou un macbook black avec 2 go , ou bien le macbook pro , mais qui lui c&#244;ute beaucoup plus cher , l'&#233;cran c'est pas un probl&#233;me , j'ai un dell 24" pour bosser sur final cut...

Il s'av&#232;re que je suis &#233;tudiant en digital film making , et on utilisera pas mal de prog comme after effect , final cut pro , illustrator , photoshop...
La chose qui me refroidis c'est la carte graphiques , que vaux ce chip int&#233;gr&#233; compar&#233; a ma 9600 de mon powerbook? l'&#233;norme &#233;cart de prix vaut t'il la peine d'investir pour le pro? 
merci de vos r&#233;ponses...

enfin r&#233;flexionn faite , je crois qu'il vaut mieux prendre le macbook pro ...

la diff&#233;rence entre la cg du 2,33 et du 2,16 est elle &#233;norme?j'imagine qe &#231;a n'as pas grande influence vu que je ne suis pas un hard core gamer...


----------



## kaos (14 Janvier 2007)

Il n'y a pas de questions stupides .. la stupidit&#233; c'est de ne pas demander .. c'est bien d'avoir des sons de cloches diff&#233;rents quand on est dans le doute . Certains utilisateurs peuvent mettre en &#233;vidences 
des choses auquelles tu ne pensaient pas .. 

C'est super d&#233;licat ta question ... on ne sait pas quelles sont tes besoins /
c est dur de se faire une id&#233;e ... les macbook pro ont un proc&#233;sseur plus puissant certe
mais est tu sur de vouloir gagner 10 minutes sur un rendu pour une diff&#233;rence de prix 
comme celle-l&#224; ?

Je ne pense pas car sinon tu ne t'orienterais pas vers un porable ..
Si tu es un puriste et que tu vas faire beaucoup de montage, ne prends pas un portable ! ce n'est pas r&#233;ellement fait pour &#231;a ... du moins 8hrs par jour parceque techniquement, tu peux bosser nikel avec // mais si ton pwb remplie cette fonction .. la gamme au-dessu le fera aussi .. voir mieux enfin plus vite.

01-Je ne suis pas un gros pro mais un des avantages du macbook en comparaison de la version pro est que tu pourra toi-m&#233;me changer ton disque dur interne si tu le souhaites. Les acc&#233;s au disque dur sont beaucop plus pratiques sur le macbook.

02-Questions performances  tu sais les gens font du montages num&#233;rique depuis tres longemps .. j ai connu des bancs de montages avec des Smoke ou after qui avaient des pentium 160 mmx alors l une ou l autre version &#231;a marchera quand meme !

La question est ... est tu pret a payer 500 euros de diff&#233;rences pour gagner du temps
car c est de &#231;a qui s'agit !

Je ne connais rien au cartes vid&#233;os je ne te renseignerais pas &#224; ce sujet .

Un ordi portable &#224; mon sens n'a nul besoin d'un &#233;cran 15 ou 17 pouces ! puisqu'on met facilement une config de bureau avec ; clavier ecran souris disques externes etc ...

Les nouveaux proc&#233;sseurs sont des usines &#224; gaz mais je doute qu'on voit vraiment la diff&#233;rence avec quelques centaines de Mhtz ( ceci dit les versions pro sont plus puissantes c est sur ) mais bon    ****le macbook 2ghtz et le pro 2,16 ghtz****

Et puis de toute fa&#231;on le macbook noir c est le plus beau les version pro ressemblent &#224; des PC   :love:


Ce n'est que mon avis ;D


----------



## xao85 (14 Janvier 2007)

Je parage son avis sur certains point en particulier sur le fait que le macbook est plus beau :love: . 
Après vu que tu fais du montage vidéo de professionel (et pas avec un simple imovie!) moi je dis prend un pro la question ne se pause même pas! Surtout que je crois que j'avais lu, je ne sais plus où, qu'il y a un logiciel de montage qui ne prend pas en compte la GMA 950 (je ne sais plus si c'est final cut ou pas :rose: )
De plus si tu sorts de la gamme powerbook, tu risque de te sentir vraiment à l'étroit toujours à cause de cette GMA 950.
Pour la carte graphique, moi qu'en j'ai pris mon macbok pro j'ai préféré prendre 256Mo comme ça je suis sur qu'il supportera les futurs jeux en 2007. Maintenant il faut savoir que sur les rev B, les cartes on été overclokés et une 128Mo tourne mieux que MA 256Mo de mon macbook pro rev A   . Après 128 Mo si tu ne veux pas dépenser des fortunes est largement suffisant!


----------



## David_b (14 Janvier 2007)

borghy a dit:


> Il s'avère que je suis étudiant en digital film making , et on utilisera pas mal de prog comme after effect , final cut pro , illustrator , photoshop...
> La chose qui me refroidis c'est la carte graphiques , que vaux ce chip intégré comparé a ma 9600 de mon powerbook? l'énorme écart de prix vaut t'il la peine d'investir pour le pro?
> merci de vos réponses...


Je peux te dire que Adobe elle-même, rien que pour PhotoshopCS (et suivants),_ recommande_ d'utiliser des cartes graphiques performantes (avec 128Mo ou plus de mémoire dédiées). Au moins sous Windows: je me souviens pas pour les Mac. Je peux essayer de retrouver le lien qui parle de ça, je l'ai pas là... C'est dans leur base de connaissance (et quelque part dans le blog de ma boîte).
C'et surtout important si tu manipules des gros fichiers.
Si je devais faire du Photoshop pro (gros fichiers, traitements lourds) ou de la vidéo dessus, j'aurai pas acheté un "simple" MacBook (malgré toutes ses qualités). Pour photoshop CS2 en usage pro, j'utilise un PC C2D avec une ATI Xquelque chose, et 256Mo ou 128 (? je sais plus :rose: ) de ram vidéo dédiée et 2 Go de ram, etc. C'est bien.


> la différence entre la cg du 2,33 et du 2,16 est elle énorme?


La différence de fréquence n'en vaut pas la peine, c'est pas pour cette raison là que tu dois choisir le plus cher.
Sauf peut-être en vidéo ? pour le calcul de rendu ? Mais là j'y connais rien du tout


----------



## borghy (14 Janvier 2007)

Premièrement :merci de vos réponses.
En ce qui concerne l'achat d'un mac pro , je n'ai pas envie , ni le besoin , car bon , je bouge beaucoup et je préffère me trimballer avec un macbook pro sous les bras que ce monstre de mac pro

De plus le macpro , j'en ai des disponible dans mon école , mais on va dire que de temps en temps , je préffère travailler chez moi que d'aller à l'école bosser sur les projets.

pour la difference entre le 2,16 et du 2,33 je parlais de la carte graphique 
parce que là c'est de nouveau + de  300 euro de différence!

Bon je préffère avoir une carte graphique dédié pour ce que je ferais , donc je vais laisser tomber le macbook , même si je l'aimais bien
bon maintenant il reste plus qu'a bosser


----------



## Cricri (20 Janvier 2007)

Très bien ce petit MacBook Pro ! Mais franchement, les ventilos du MacBook font autant de bruit ?


----------



## Cricri (20 Janvier 2007)

Quelles sont d'ailleurs les dernières solutions concernant ce problème ?


----------



## Cricri (22 Janvier 2007)

Y a pas de bruit. Les ventilos restent à 2000 rpm sauf à faire des trucs de dingue.
Comme je l'ai dit ailleurs mon problème venait d'une vieille install de de Snapz Pro qui me bouffait toutes des ressources procs.

Ce MacBook Pro est bluffant.

- Ecran superbe. On voit bien sous tous les angles (beaucoup moins vrai pour le MacBook)
- Pas de bruit... (et ceux qui me connaissent savent que...)
- Touché du clavier, fantastique.
- Son des HP, plutôt très satisfaisant (beaucoup moins vrai pour le MacBook)
-Finition parfaite
etc.

Je ne vois pas ce qu'on peut lui reprocher. Une fois à la Fnac en urgence, c'était un peu un coup de poker entre le MB noir et le MBP. Je ne regrette pas l'investissement !!!

Mais une fois de plus il faut répéter qu'il faut gonfler la RAM. Je ne suis en train de faire du montage vidéo... mais sur 2 GO il ne me reste plus que 450 Mo de dispo. 
Au démarrage avec mes applis de basse en ouverture automatique (du coup je ne suis pas pas trop impressionné par le temps de reboot), 500 Mo y passent.

Compte tenu du stress provoquait par une machine pas assez performante (iBook 1,2 avec 1 Go de Ram), ce MBP Core 2 Duo 2.33 avec 2 Go de RAM devrait être remboursé par la Sécu !

Un truc tout de même... j'ai un petit LaCie Safe Drive http://xrl.us/ucq8 qui ne veut monter que par le port USB 2.0 côté droit. Ne veut rien entendre côté gauche (alors qu'une simple clef USB marche).

Une question : J'utilise l'adaptateur DVI vers VGA pour un écran SAMSUMG SyncMaster 117x est-ce qu'un adaptateur DVI vers DVI (le SAMSUNG offre les 2) ajouterait quelque chose ?


----------



## xao85 (23 Janvier 2007)

Je suis pas daccord avec toi je trouve que les hauts parleurs du macbook pro ont plus de puisance mais bave un peu, par contre ceux du macbook sont pas très puissant mais clair!
Et vu que j'ai eu les deux machines je sais de quoi je parle!


----------



## Cricri (23 Janvier 2007)

Cricri a dit:


> Une question : J'utilise l'adaptateur DVI vers VGA pour un &#233;cran SAMSUMG SyncMaster 117x est-ce qu'un adaptateur DVI vers DVI (le SAMSUNG offre les 2) ajouterait quelque chose ?



C'est &#231;a http://xrl.us/udk7 qu'il me faut ? C'est mieux que passer passer par DVI-VGA donc..?


----------



## Cricri (24 Janvier 2007)

Le MacBook a l'avantage sur MacBook Pro pour le conctact avec les ongles... Le MBP est disons un peu dur de côté là.


----------



## Cricri (24 Janvier 2007)

Cricri a dit:


> Un truc tout de même... j'ai un petit LaCie Safe Drive http://xrl.us/ucq8 qui ne veut monter que par le port USB 2.0 côté droit. Ne veut rien entendre côté gauche (alors qu'une simple clef USB marche).



Merci Mackie :


> normal
> si ça consomme de l'energie
> ça ne peu marcher que sur le droit.
> Le port usb gauche partage sont alimentation


----------



## tatiana (7 Février 2007)

Alors j'ai lu toute la discussion,
si je comprends bien, le Macbook Pro est indispensable pour la 3D; il est préférable pour la vidéo.

Mais pour faire un peu de montage vidéo (films de famille ou courts métrages) le macbook est lui aussi fonctionnel. Quelqu'un peut me confirmer?
du moment que je ne bosse pas dessus tous les jours de l'année 20h/24h...

Et alors quelqu'un a testé de rentrer des données (vidéos par exemple, avec une caméra compatible pc) sous windows et de les retravailler avec ne serait-ce que Imovie? Et si oui, pouvez vous me dire si ' pour de telles manipulations, il est important d'avoir un macbook pro ou si le macbook fera l'affaire?

je vais allez voir sur le forum pc sous mac mais en attendant vous voulez me répondre soyez les bienvenus.


----------



## kaos (8 Février 2007)

Heureusement les gens n'ont pas attendus les macbook "tatiana" pour faire ces manipulations videos.. réalisables avec tout les MAC depuis un bon momments ...plus ou moins vite selon nos machines ....j'ai meme réalisé un montage vidéo sur pentium 120
avec 256 de ram et des petits disques scsi ...... inutile d'utiliser un macbook pro juste pour ça ? on peut le faire sur un petit ibook meme si un portable n'est pas réellement fait pour le montage vidéo .....


----------



## David_b (8 Février 2007)

kaos a dit:


> Heureusement les gens n'ont pas attendus les macbook "tatiana" pour faire ces manipulations videos.. réalisables avec tout les MAC depuis un bon momments ...plus ou moins vite selon nos machines ....j'ai meme réalisé un montage vidéo sur pentium 120
> avec 256 de ram et des petits disques scsi ...... inutile d'utiliser un macbook pro juste pour ça ? on peut le faire sur un petit ibook meme si un portable n'est pas réellement fait pour le montage vidéo .....



Ben ouais, c'est surtout ça qu'il faut voir. 
J'y connais rien en vidéo "sérieuse", mais je me dis que c'est comme pour la photo : 13", ça donne pas beaucoup de place (ou des objets trops petits vu le nombre de pixels squizés dans les 13") pour la table de montage et les autres fenêtres...

Si on branche un écran externe, ça devrait être beaucoup mieux 
Par contre, il faut des Go de RAM. 1 c'est dejà limite "presque lent" pour un peu de Photoshop CS3 sur le MB.


----------



## tatiana (8 Février 2007)

ok ok j'ai l'humilité de demander, et vous utilisateurs confirmés,pour qui tout est si clair, vous avez la noblesse de répondre. Hé bien merci encore car je ne savais pas qu'il existait des macbook"Tatiana" ça alors mince...


----------



## tatiana (8 Février 2007)

Je m'excuse. Je n'aurai pas du mal le prendre. Ne répondez pas à ça. Ce n'est pas le propos.

Je n'ai jamais eu de vieilles machines donc j'ai du mal à me rendre compte des différences entre les nouvelles.
Bref , merci pour vos infos.

il y a des MB et MBP à prix intéressants sur le site d'apple (rubrique "réduc", les re-conditionnés) pour ceux que ça intéresse. Et aussi une rubrique d'aide pour choisir son mac.


----------



## woulf (8 Février 2007)

tatiana a dit:


> Alors j'ai lu toute la discussion,
> si je comprends bien, le Macbook Pro est indispensable pour la 3D; il est préférable pour la vidéo.
> 
> Mais pour faire un peu de montage vidéo (films de famille ou courts métrages) le macbook est lui aussi fonctionnel. Quelqu'un peut me confirmer?
> ...



En utilisant imovie en "casual" voire même de façon plus soutenue, un macbook fera parfaitement l'affaire. La carte graphique ne sera utile que dans des logiciels du genre Final cut Pro - plus pro donc  et pour procéder à des calculs de rendus et autres effets.

Pour ce qui est de "rentrer" les données, il n'y a strictement aucun intérêt à passer par windows, ce n'est pas l'importation qui est gourmande en ressources, de toutes façons. A moins que ta caméra ne soit pas mini-DV et ne soit pas reconnue par le mac et imovie (caméra à mini dvd ou à disque dur, souvent). Et encore, même dans ce cas, passer par un pc risque de ne pas résoudre le problème, il faudra convertir après les données... un petit tour dans la rubrique vidéo de ce forum, avec les références exactes de ton camescope, ça aidera sûrement.

Quant au macbook Tatiana, je ne connais pas ce modèle, mais il doit être super et j'attends d'en voir des photos


----------



## taz77e (9 Février 2007)

Bonjour, voila j'ai le choix pour le meme prix entre acheter un macbook core2duo 2ghz blanc (donc milieu de gamme) neuf, ou bien un macbook pro coreduo 2.16ghz (donc pas le tout dernier) en occasion, encore garantie 9 mois en parfait etat. Que me conseillez vous. Pour mon utilisation le macbook suffirait largement (pas besoin specialement de la carte graphique du macbook pro) mais l'ecran 13" me fait peur, j'en ai deja eu un et c'etait un peu petit.
Merci.


----------



## tatiana (9 Février 2007)

<P>Réponse à Woulf:</P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P>Merci beaucoup pour tes infos. En fait, si j'envisage de faire du montage pro ou d'installer un logiciel tel que Final Cut pro sur mon mac portable il vaut mieux que je prenne un macbook pro à cause de la carte graphique. Maintenant c'est bien clair.</P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P>Par contre qu'est-ce que "casual"? je vais faire une petite recherche de mon côté.</P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P>Quand à ma caméra, c'est une mini-dvd, elle n'était pas reconnue pas mon ancien powerbook (celui juste avant l'arrivée des MBP). Je vais regarder les infos du forum vidéo pour mieux parer à ce problème.</P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P>Quand aux écrans 13" des mac portables c'est vrai que c'est un peu petit pour le montage photo ou vidéo. rien n'empêche de rajouter un écran plus grand, c'est juste des frais en plus.</P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P>Je vais finir par faire une grille très pragmatique de mes besoins en utilisation d'ordinateur et des différents mac susceptibles de répondre à ces besoins. Ainsi je devrais pouvoir enfin le Mac"tatiana" (portable ou pas).<IMG alt=0 src="http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smilies/zen.gif" border=0 smilieid="24"> </P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P>je t'enverrais des photos. Bah non je blague.</P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P>Merci encore.</P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>


----------



## tatiana (9 Février 2007)

Ah je ne sais pas ce qu'il s'est passé ni si ça va encore apparaître dans ce message-ci.

désolée pour la lisibilité douteuse je ne sais pas d'où ça vient.


----------



## kaos (9 Février 2007)

on aura tout vu .... si vous vous orientez vers le montage video un portable peut le faire mais c est pas fait pour ça !!!!! il vous faut une tour 

vous avez dejà vu un banc de montage sur des portables mdr


----------



## tatiana (9 Février 2007)

_kaosn aura tout vu .... si vous vous orientez vers le montage video un portable peut le faire mais c est pas fait pour ça !!!!! il vous faut une tour _

_vous avez dejà vu un banc de montage sur des portables mdr_



Message reçu


----------



## kaos (9 Février 2007)

ben oui ! enfin si tu fais du montage 8 hrs par jour .... parceque comme je dis les mactel envoient la sauce mais c'est comme rouler tout les jours a 160 avec une mini austin en fait ... ça marche mais tu vas la fatiguer tres vite //

bon je l'accorde la métaphore est a chier ;D


----------



## tatiana (9 Février 2007)

non au contraire elle est parlante ta métaphore.

le truc c'est de savoir en premier lieu ce que tu veux faire avec ton mac. Puis ce que tel ou tel mac permet de faire. Ensuite il y a le budget et basta le choix est fait. Ne pas se laisser avoir par le tout dernier macbook alléchant et se presuader Oui c'est lui que je veux il sera parfait tellement il est petit, beau, tentant...je pourrais peut-être faire ça et ça. En fait c'est prendre les choses à l'envers. Soit. ok tout est clair. Je vais pouvoir m'acheter une voitu...euh un mac.


----------



## kaos (9 Février 2007)

hé hé .... je comprend mais perso je n ai jamais supporté les powerbook et macbook pro
ils sont moches mais bon ils sont puissants c est sur !

tu veux faire du montage parceque c est ton (futur) taf ?


----------



## tatiana (9 Février 2007)

Je comprends je crève d'envie d'acheter le MB black depuis des lustres mais j'attends la nouvelle gamme des mac pcq apperemment elle sera beaucoup plus fiable.

En fait je travaillais sur imovie pour m'amuser et pcq j'avais ce logiciel sur mon powerbook mais si j'avais eu finalcut pro j'aurais essayé de l'utiliser. Je ne l'ai pas acheter pcq je ne fais pas de montage pro et je ne serai jamais une monteuse professionnelle. Mais j'ai tourné des courts métrages en super 8, que j'ai fait numériser et je voudrais présenter ce travail (s'il est présentable) à des festivals.  et je suis susceptible d'en faire d'autres. Mais ça reste occasionnel. 

ciao je retourne au taf...


----------



## kaos (9 Février 2007)

j ai choppé un blackbook super gonflé pour 1040 euros sur le refirb d'apple ...
je le trouve tres bien j ai aucun souci ... tu risque d attendre un moment puisque l evolution dont tu parles est dejà sortie ... c est le core 2 duo voilà tout


----------



## tatiana (9 Février 2007)

j'ai vu le même hier pour le même prix il me semble sur le site d'apple en reconditionné.

Il paraît que le prochain parc macintosh (1er semestre 2007) va encore faire une sacrée différence avec l'actuel. Comme je n'ai pas d'ordi et que j'arrive encore à m'en passer je préfère attendre le nouveau.


----------



## woulf (9 Février 2007)

tatiana a dit:


> Je comprends je crève d'envie d'acheter le MB black depuis des lustres mais j'attends la nouvelle gamme des mac pcq apperemment elle sera beaucoup plus fiable.



Depuis la sortie initiale du macbook en core duo et le passage en core 2 duo, je ne vois pas très bien à quels problèmes de fiabilité tu fais allusion, surtout avec les noirs, qui en tous cas n'ont jamais eu le problème de décoloration de la coque...


----------



## tatiana (9 Février 2007)

Franchement je ne peux pas vous répondre. C'est un ami à moi qui m'a conseillé d'attendre. Je ne lui ai pas trop posé de question. Car il n'est pas habilité à me répondre. Disons que le nouveau parc serait mieux car il bénifierait de l'expérience des résultats/expériences des deux "modèles" précédents (depuis le core duo). C'est normal que le parc s'améliore, certes, cela ne veut pas dire que l'actuel ne fonctionne pas bien.


----------



## xao85 (9 Février 2007)

kaos a dit:


> hé hé .... je comprend mais perso je n ai jamais supporté les powerbook et macbook pro
> ils sont moches mais bon ils sont puissants c est sur !
> 
> tu veux faire du montage parceque c est ton (futur) taf ?


 
qui critique mon bébé????!!!!  Je suis pas daccord, quand il est fermé il a trop la classe et la nuit il brille de milles feu avec le clavier rétroéclairé. Mais je suis tout à fait daccord pour dire que les macbook sont plus beaux que les pro.


----------



## tatiana (10 Février 2007)

bah voilà tu as tout dit.
mais c'est vrai que si j'avais un MBP je cracherais pas dessus. Je m'accomoderais du design titanium. Je me demande pourquoi ils ne changent pas ça tout de même. Certains doivent aimer sûrement.


Personne n'a répondu à Taz77e:

au sujet de la taille de l'écran, perso 13" c'est un peu petit je trouve mais par contre c'est transportable partout très facilement donc à toi de voir.

Là je bosse sur un écran 24" (je fais juste du traitement de texte avec une fenêtre vidéo ouverte en plus) pendant 5jours non stop. J'ai fait la même chose sur un 13". Hé bien c'est sans comparaison. L'écran plus grand c'est moins stressant.

entre 13 et 15 ya pas une énorme différence. Tout dépend du confort que tu préfères et de ce que tu fais sur ton mac. Et si tu l'utilises souvent ou pas. pendant de longues heures d'affilées ou pas. Et puis s'il n'y a que ça tu peux rajouter un écran quand tu es chez toi et que tu en éprouves le besoin.

Bref d'autres te donneront peut-être un autre avis ou d'autres infos pour t'aider dans ton choix


----------



## Bond_007 (21 Février 2007)

Salut,

Moi aussi je commence à hésiter entre le MB et le MBP 15"!
Ma grande peur concernant le MBP est l'autonomie, j'ai entendu tout et n'importe quoi à ce sujet.
Donc si ceux qui ont des MBP 15" peuvent me renseigner sur le sujet...
C'est surtout l'autonomie en mode bureautique/internet/wifi et bootcamp qui m'interesse.

Merci


----------



## tatiana (22 Février 2007)

[_quote=Bond_007;4177809]Salut,_

_Moi aussi je commence à hésiter entre le MB et le MBP 15"!_
_Ma grande peur concernant le MBP est l'autonomie, j'ai entendu tout et n'importe quoi à ce sujet._
_Donc si ceux qui ont des MBP 15" peuvent me renseigner sur le sujet..._
_C'est surtout l'autonomie en mode bureautique/internet/wifi et bootcamp qui m'interesse._

_Merci[/quote]_


Au sujet de l'autonomie, je crois que certains en ont déjà parlé dans ce forum. De mémoire j'ai entendu dire que les MBP ont une autonomie moins importante que les MB. Je ne sais plus d'où ça vient, mais c'était stipulé dans le message en question, fait un petit tour dans les forums peut-être. Sinon qq1 te répondra je pense.


J'en profite pour repartir sur un autre point que j'avais abordé précéremment (ce n'est plus du sujet d'autonomie dont il est question) car quelqu'un me demandait pourquoi j'attendais les nouveaux MB et MBP pour en acheter un. Donc il paraît(et cela me semble cohérent) que les nouveaux seront plus stables que les précédents, car pour l'instant on aurait juste changer la puce du mac sans encore prendre le soin de changer tout le système de l'ordi, c'est-à-dire d'adapter tout ce qui est relié à cette nouvelle puce . Vous me suivez? Moi j'y connais rien, je le répète, mais c'est ce qu'on m'a dit. en tout cas ça me paraît normal que le système évolue. Il paraît aussi (pour les prochaines "versions" mais peut-être pas la toute prochaine mais celle d'après) que le passage de mac à pc se fera plus simplement (sur le même ordi, donc de mac OS à windos j'imagine)


----------



## naas (22 Février 2007)

Je viens de lire les 3 pages de ce fil.
C'est un sujet sur la comparaison macoobk/mac book pro ou juste un fil de questions ? 

Parce qu'en temps que r&#233;cent propri&#233;taire de mb noir je cherche encore la diff&#233;rence qui justifie l'&#233;cart de prix.


----------



## greggorynque (22 Février 2007)

Le prix de la peinture noire bien sur 

Mais pour le prix du macbook noir, tu peux prendre la gamme au dessous et acheter en Rab soit un gros disque de 200 a mettre dedans et un boitier externe pour le disque d'origine ou bien alors 2go de Ram 

Quand aux futures evolutions de gamme Macbook, il n'y aura rien dans les 3 mois a venir c'est sur... Apres tu pourra le prendre avec leopard gratos quand celui ci sera sorti et peut etre qu'ils changeront le chip graphique, mais j'en doute, le Macbook actuel fait un carton, ils ont tout interet a conserver leur architecture tant que celle ci est demand&#233;e (meuilleure vente portable a la FNAC)
Et pour l'histoire de l'electronique inchang&#233;e, c'est NON, en passant chez intel, ils ont du changer l'integralit&#233; de leur carte mere, et vu queles PowerPC et les C2D fonctiennent TRES differement, il est impensable qu'il y ait des restes de l'architecture G4 dans un MacIntel...


----------



## borealis751 (22 Février 2007)

Bonjour a tous...j'ai lu attentivement tout le sujet...comme beaucoup j'hesites entre un MB et un MBP 15"......en fait ma question est plutot precise....je suis un fan de Second Life (oui oui je sais.. ).....qui est en 3D.....et en gros c'est le seul soft de ce type que je compte utiliser sur mon portable...sinon un peu de Web..un DVD ou Office....
Est ce que le chip graphique du MB suffirait selon vous (avec une RAM a bloc)?...
La question semblera surement stupide a certain.. ....désolé d'avance...mais mon choix dependra de vos réponses....

Merci d'avance

Greg


----------



## greggorynque (22 Février 2007)

Franchement vu que le jeu date et graphiquement il est franchement moche, je suis SUR qu'il passe sans probleme... Cependant tu devrais aller faire un tour sur le site officiel...

Hop je viens de faire un tour :

Config mini:
 Computer Processor: 1 GHz G4 or better
 Computer Memory:  512MB or better
Video/Graphics Card**:
nVidia GeForce 2, GeForce 4mx, or better
ATI Radeon 8500, 9250, or better

La config recomand&#233; n'est pas non plus monstrueuse :
Computer Processor: 1.25 GHz G4 or better
Computer Memory: 768MB or better
Video/Graphics Card**:
nVidia GeForce FX 5600, GeForce 6600, or better
ATI Radeon 9600, X600, or better

Sachant que ce jeu n'a que tres peu de textures, ton GMA ne devrais pas trop souffrir 
Non c'est sur second life tourne SANS problemes (le GMA est a peu pres egale a la radeon 9250 voir un peu mieux


----------



## Raouf (21 Mars 2007)

Bonjour etant donne  ke je suis nouvo sur ce forum ( je ne sais pas mettre de nouvo sujet) et ke je compte acheter un Macbook Pro doccasion je voudrai savoir kels pts il fallai k je verifie pour ne pas m faire arnaker 
je voudrai savoir ou on pourrai eventuellement trouver le no de serie, la version , et comment je peu connaitre la qtite de memoire video kil ya dans le Mac merci bocou pour vos reponses futures


----------



## cheb (21 Mars 2007)

Raouf a dit:


> Bonjour etant donne  ke je suis nouvo sur ce forum ( je ne sais pas mettre de nouvo sujet) et ke je compte acheter un Macbook Pro doccasion je voudrai savoir kels pts il fallai k je verifie pour ne pas m faire arnaker
> je voudrai savoir ou on pourrai eventuellement trouver le no de serie, la version , et comment je peu connaitre la qtite de memoire video kil ya dans le Mac merci bocou pour vos reponses futures



Tout d'abord Bienvenue dans macfamilly !

Bon ben comme tu le verra sur Mac tout est simple : pour toute les infos sur ton futur "précieux" :hosto: : une fois sur le "bureau" du mac, 
tu cliques 
1) sur l'icône "pomme" en haut à gauche
2)"A Propos de ce mac" (tu vois le processeur, la mémoire dispo)
3) tu re cliques sur "Plus d'infos" sur la fenêtre s'étant ouverte
4) et là tu navigues sur les caractéristiques de la "bête" : vidéo, processeur, ... 

Voilà ... ha oui, please pas de SMS style dans les messages !


----------



## cheb (21 Mars 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Sachant que ce jeu n'a que tres peu de textures, ton GMA ne devrais pas trop souffrir
> Non c'est sur second life tourne SANS problemes (le GMA est a peu pres egale a la radeon 9250 voir un peu mieux



Et puis, il vrai qu'avec un Macbook on peut AUSSI jouer à Oblivion ... pas vrai greggorynque ?!  Moi ce que j'en dis depuis ce petit "miracle" ... :love:

Pour les sceptiques voir ici


----------



## greggorynque (21 Mars 2007)

moque toi mais je tourne Half life 2 tout a fond avec crossover  J'ai fais un gros topic la dessus pour aider les gens a le faire

on dirais que leur emulation de DX prend surtout du processeur


----------



## nasedo (21 Avril 2007)

perso j'ai un macbook 2ghz coreduo avec 2go de ram et un HD 100go 7200tr/mn et je l'ai branché sur un 13pouce apple, et bien je ne peux pas utiiliser ni aperture ni finalcut express car ca rame et c'est vraiment pénible, je ne sais pas si c'est normal (curseurs qui bougent 1ou 2 seconde aprés etc..)

par contre avec photoshop CS3,Lightroom, flash CS3 et dreamweaver CS3 aucun soucis c'est parfaitement fluide.


----------



## ederntal (21 Avril 2007)

nasedo a dit:


> perso j'ai un macbook 2ghz coreduo avec 2go de ram et un HD 100go 7200tr/mn et je l'ai branché sur un 13pouce apple, et bien je ne peux pas utiiliser ni aperture ni finalcut express car ca rame et c'est vraiment pénible, je ne sais pas si c'est normal (curseurs qui bougent 1ou 2 seconde aprés etc..)
> 
> par contre avec photoshop CS3,Lightroom, flash CS3 et dreamweaver CS3 aucun soucis c'est parfaitement fluide.



Tu as bien une version Universal Binary de Final Cut ?
Ca dépends aussi de la lourdeur de ce que tu monte dans le logiciel.

C'est sûr que la machine n'est pas faite pour ça, mais sur des petits projets ca tournais sans problème chez moi. Maintenant je viens de passer sur un Macbook pro et je dois dire que je sens la différence.

C'était quand même largement plus utilisable que ce que tu nous décris sur mon ancien macbook (le même que toi).


----------



## nasedo (21 Avril 2007)

oui il sagissait des derniere versions,  3.5 pour final cut express et aperture la version demo telechargeable sur apple.com

il y a une reél difference entre mon macbook et un macbook pro 2,16 ou 2,33 ? mise a par la carte graphique biensure.


----------



## ederntal (21 Avril 2007)

nasedo a dit:


> oui il sagissait des derniere versions,  3.5 pour final cut express et aperture la version demo telechargeable sur apple.com
> 
> il y a une reél difference entre mon macbook et un macbook pro 2,16 ou 2,33 ? mise a par la carte graphique biensure.



Il y a une réelle différence entre le macbook et le macbook pro dans ces logiciels et C'EST la carte graphique!
Je sens beaucoup plus de différences de vitesse dans Final cut pro ou Motion que dans photoshop, à mon avis le progrès niveau processeur (CoreDuo 2.0 > Core2Duo 2.16) est négligeable par rapport a ce qu'apporte la carte graphique dans ces logiciels.

J'ai beaucoup moins de rendus à faire, et ils sont plus rapide!


----------



## nasedo (22 Avril 2007)

un macbook pro 2,16 avec une carte graphique 256 sera t-il largement suffisant pour faire tourner ces applications ?

dailleur y a t-il vraiment grande difference entre les 128mo de la CG du model entr&#233;e de gamme MBP et les 256 du 2eme mod&#233;l ?


----------



## Emmanuelion (22 Avril 2007)

nasedo a dit:


> un macbook pro 2,16 avec une carte graphique 256 sera t-il largement suffisant pour faire tourner ces applications ?
> 
> dailleur y a t-il vraiment grande difference entre les 128mo de la CG du model entrée de gamme MBP et les 256 du 2eme modél ?



un macbook pro 2,16 avec 256 Mo ? Tu parles sans doute des macbook pro équipé du coreduo. Les macbook pro aujourd'hui sont en core2duo, ce qui a pour effet d'optimiser le fonctionnement de la carte graphique (cette dernière est bridée sur la première génération en terme de fréquence).

Si je comprends bien, tu pencherais pour un macbook pro de première génération : la deuxième génération est bien mieux optimisée à mon sens,il vaut mieux pencher pour cette dernière, quitte à se restreindre sur le modèle d'entrée de gamme à 128 Mo.


----------



## nasedo (22 Avril 2007)

non je parlais bien des nouveaux, le 1er a 2,16 n'a que 128mo de memoire video et le 2,33 256 ce que je veux savoir si il y a reel difference entre les 2


----------



## xao85 (22 Avril 2007)

Emmanuelion a dit:


> un macbook pro 2,16 avec 256 Mo ? Tu parles sans doute des macbook pro équipé du coreduo. Les macbook pro aujourd'hui sont en core2duo, ce qui a pour effet d'optimiser le fonctionnement de la carte graphique (cette dernière est bridée sur la première génération en terme de fréquence).
> 
> Si je comprends bien, tu pencherais pour un macbook pro de première génération : la deuxième génération est bien mieux optimisée à mon sens,il vaut mieux pencher pour cette dernière, quitte à se restreindre sur le modèle d'entrée de gamme à 128 Mo.



Je suis à moitié daccord vu que j'ai fait moi même le choix inverse... mais il est vrai que la carte graphique sur les nouvelles générations n'est plus bridée et s'exprime plainement!


----------



## Apple_Man (23 Avril 2007)

il y a quand meme une grande différence de prix pour avoir un "vraie" carte graphique...
ouis on attend toujours le MP pro 12"


----------



## greggorynque (23 Avril 2007)

Pkoi pro ?? un macbook 12' serais bien plus logique, DD en flash, processeur core solo ultra low voltage, un chipset graphique le plus pourri possible (normal pourquoi mettre une carte graphique sur un ecran de 1' il faut pas deconner)

et hop vous avez une bonne machine faisant tourner OsX sans probleme, et qui taperas dans les 8/10 heures d'autonomie pour un prix de 1500 ou 2000 &#8364; (normal la memoire flash ca coute TRES TRES TRES cher.....


----------



## David_b (23 Avril 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Pkoi pro ?? un macbook 12' serais bien plus logique, DD en flash, processeur core solo ultra low voltage, un chipset graphique le plus pourri possible (normal pourquoi mettre une carte graphique sur un ecran de 1' il faut pas deconner)
> 
> et hop vous avez une bonne machine faisant tourner OsX sans probleme, et qui taperas dans les 8/10 heures d'autonomie pour un prix de 1500 ou 2000  (normal la memoire flash ca coute TRES TRES TRES cher.....


 
j'en veux un


----------



## ibreak (23 Avril 2007)

moi je pense serieusement qu'apple va sortir un macbook pro 13.3" 
Vu la concurrence, au pire, soit on aura une VRAI carte graphique sur les macbook, soit un macbook pro 13.3" 
Mais pour faire différence de gamme, je plaide plus pour un macbook pro...


----------



## pitipod (5 Mai 2007)

moi je me posais une question et je pense que c'est le bon sujet, quand on voit sur le refurb des super réduction c'est tentant mais je me demandais un macbook pro en 1,83ghz core duo est il mieux ou moins bien que un macbook nouvelle génération avec un 2ghz core 2 duo?


----------



## greggorynque (5 Mai 2007)

ouhaaaaa la question 

ben le macbook plus recent avec un processeur avec plus de frequence et en plus double coeur est bien sur plus performant...

voila a vot' service


----------



## anneee (5 Mai 2007)

pitipod a dit:


> moi je me posais une question et je pense que c'est le bon sujet, quand on voit sur le refurb des super réduction c'est tentant mais je me demandais un macbook pro en 1,83ghz core duo est il mieux ou moins bien que un macbook nouvelle génération avec un 2ghz core 2 duo?



le mbp reste plus performant dans les jeux grace à sa carte graphique(malgré un processeur *un peu *moins performant)et son écran est plus confortable
quant au reste la différence cd 1.83 et c2d 2ghz n'est pas énorme

le mb a une meilleure autonomie et est plus transportable

ce qui me gêne sur le refurb c'est que les remises sont calculées par rapport au prix de la machine à sa sortie
je pense qu'avec un peu de patience (et en consultant souvent le refurb) tu peux trouver un mbp c2d au prix de celui que tu as trouvé en ancienne génération


----------



## miko934 (7 Mai 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Quand aux futures evolutions de gamme Macbook, il n'y aura rien dans les 3 mois a venir c'est sur... Apres tu pourra le prendre avec leopard gratos quand celui ci sera sorti et peut etre qu'ils changeront le chip graphique, mais j'en doute, le Macbook actuel fait un carton, ils ont tout interet a conserver leur architecture tant que celle ci est demandée (meuilleure vente portable a la FNAC)



Sans vouloir dire trop de bétise...pour peu que l'on ai une plateforme Santa Rosa dans la configuration actuelle des Macbook, cela nous donne un chip graphique plus performant et une autonomie probablement accrue. Compte tenu que l'on reproche souvent au MB les aptitudes graphiques, ce changement de plateforme intel n'est pas sans conséquence...surtout que coté prix il ne devrait y avoir aucune différence.

A voir !


----------



## SDV (4 Juin 2007)

Salut!

Je vais m'acheter un macBook, mais j'attend léopard. Mais j'ai deux petites questions a vous posée.
Est-ce qu'il y a une grande difference entre le macBook Blanc (1045 euros) et le noir (environ 1300 euros)?
Es-ce-que léopard risque pas de faire ramé le macbook qui est accuellement sur tiger?


----------



## dmo95 (4 Juin 2007)

Bonjour,

Tout d'abord je souhaite faire une r&#233;ctification, le blackbook est &#224; 1450&#8364; les matheux arrondiront &#224; la centaine sup&#233;rieur &#224; savoir 1500&#8364; !!!! En revanche celui qui est &#224; ~1300&#8364; (macbook blanc, gamme au dessus) &#224; presque les m&#234;mes capacit&#233;es que le blackbook.

Pour r&#233;pondre &#224; ta premi&#232;re qu&#233;stion, la minime diff&#233;rence entre les deux processeurs se fait juste niveau de la cadence comme tu as pu le constater, par contre ils ne sont pas &#233;quip&#233;s de graveur, mais uniquement d'un lecteur combo et ils ont une capacit&#233; de disque dur plus faible, quelques dizaines de giga que tu peux compenser facilement par un DD externe. Donc pas grand chose &#224; signaler si tu n'as pas n&#233;cessairement besoin d'un graveur. Je pense que la diff&#233;rence de prix entre les macbook et blackbook et du principalement &#224; la qualit&#233; du boitier du blackbook, qui est bien plus finie apparament que celle du macbook white.

Ensuite, je pense que le petit macbook du moment fera tourner Leopard imp&#233;cablement !


----------



## xao85 (4 Juin 2007)

dmo95 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Tout d'abord je souhaite faire une réctification, le blackbook est à 1450 les matheux arrondiront à la centaine supérieur à savoir 1500 !!!! En revanche celui qui est à ~1300 (macbook blanc, gamme au dessus) à presque les mêmes capacitées que le blackbook.
> 
> ...



La qualité du blackbook est identique... sauf qu'il se raye moins et ça c'est un grand plus! (les possesseurs de macbook white savent de quoi je parle!) Par contre il adore les traces de doigts! Enfin l'ultime c'est quand même l'alu qui ne prend ni l'un, ni l'autre!


----------



## iShin (4 Juin 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> La qualité du blackbook est identique... sauf qu'il se raye moins et ça c'est un grand plus! (les possesseurs de macbook white savent de quoi je parle!) Par contre il adore les traces de doigts! Enfin l'ultime c'est quand même l'alu qui ne prend ni l'un, ni l'autre!



Tout à fait d'accord, mais il faut en avoir l'utilisation et surtout le budget...


----------



## xao85 (4 Juin 2007)

iShin a dit:


> Tout à fait d'accord, mais il faut en avoir l'utilisation et surtout le budget...




Oui tinquiètes moi il fais plus que tourner, age of empire 3, civilisation IV bientot quake wars et Starcraft II :rateau::love: 
Par contre le budget, c'est vrai que c'est un souci dailleur j'ai économisé deux ans pour me le payer!


----------



## greggorynque (4 Juin 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Oui tinquiètes moi il fais plus que tourner, age of empire 3, civilisation IV bientot quake wars et Starcraft II :rateau::love:
> Par contre le budget, c'est vrai que c'est un souci dailleur j'ai économisé deux ans pour me le payer!



starcraft II sort en 2008, et je te garantis que tu le tournera que tres peu avec meme un macbook pro 

concernant la carte graphique de santa rosa, elle gere les flux HD mais elle est plus voir moins perfomantes que le GMA actuel, a bon entendeur


----------



## SDV (5 Juin 2007)

Salut,

Tout d'abort merci de réctifier mon erreur.
Le MacBook noir et le blanc de2,16 GHz on un graveur DVD? 
C'est le blanc 2 GHz a un lecteur combo, il ne peut pas graver un DVD?


----------



## ncocacola (5 Juin 2007)

Exactement, le MacBook le moins cher de la gamme (celui avec combo) peut lire les DVDs mais pas les graver.


----------



## arcanomancer (15 Juillet 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> starcraft II sort en 2008, et je te garantis que tu le tournera que tres peu avec meme un macbook pro
> 
> concernant la carte graphique de santa rosa, elle gere les flux HD mais elle est plus voir moins perfomantes que le GMA actuel, a bon entendeur



Quelle méconnaissance des studios de Blizzard ! 
Starcraft 2 tournera certainement sur une config d'ancienne génération, pour pouvoir etre diffusé sur un maximum de machines. 
Donc, le MBP actuel suffira largement pour bénéficier de tous les rendus intégrés aux jeux !


----------



## greggorynque (15 Juillet 2007)

Je conais assez bien blizard, mais je ne pense pas que Starcraft II tournera &#224; fond avec les ANCIENS macbookPRO, il tournera certes, mais avec quelques compromis...
J'entend par la que CC3 sorti cette ann&#233;e ne tourne d&#233;ja pas a fond, or c'est un jeu reconu comme tres bien optimis&#233;...

Sur les nouveaux cependant cela parais plus probable :d


----------



## deaepsyie (5 Août 2007)

Bonjour à tous.
j'entre en 3è année d'architecture d'intérieure et design et ils me reste 3ans.
je pose l'éternelle question : MB ou MBP? sachant que j'utilise essentiellement photoshop, adobe illustrator et bientot autocad (appelation PC)
alors j'hésite entre le MB 2,16Ghz avc 2Go RAM ou le MBP 2,2Ghz.
Ce que je me dis, c'est que je dois voir ds l'avenir, me dire qu'il me reste 3ans et autant prendre de suite le MBP.......
est-ce que les Ghz st bcp différents?
enorme différence entre MB et MBP?
Quelles différences importantes?
J'en sais rien, je ne compte pas jouer dessus, juste bosser comme une folle, au moins 2applications ouvertes ensembles.
et dernière question : faut-il prendre l'extension de garantie? est-elle réellemt nécessaire et souvent utilisée?

merci à tous


----------



## xao85 (7 Août 2007)

L'extension de garanti devient de plus en plus interessante vu le nombre de retour chez apple!
Vu ton utilisation je te conseille le macbook pro... mais le macbook peut suffir... La processeur n'a rien de beaucoup plus puissant sur le pro mais l'écran à quand même une réolution plus importante ce qui peut être appréciable dans ton cas!


----------



## deaepsyie (7 Août 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> L'extension de garanti devient de plus en plus interessante vu le nombre de retour chez apple!
> Vu ton utilisation je te conseille le macbook pro... mais le macbook peut suffir... La processeur n'a rien de beaucoup plus puissant sur le pro mais l'écran à quand même une réolution plus importante ce qui peut être appréciable dans ton cas!



Merci de m'avoir répondu 
Donc c'est juste une question de dimenseion d'écran? enfin ds mon cas?
et en ce qui concerne la 3D mais qui ne s'applique pas aux jeux vidéos, le macbook suffit?
3D objet, 3D plans d'archi...
Et prk dis tu ca pr la garantie? il y a plus de problèmes qu'avant?


----------



## xao85 (7 Août 2007)

deaepsyie a dit:


> Merci de m'avoir répondu
> Donc c'est juste une question de dimenseion d'écran? enfin ds mon cas?
> et en ce qui concerne la 3D mais qui ne s'applique pas aux jeux vidéos, le macbook suffit?
> 3D objet, 3D plans d'archi...
> Et prk dis tu ca pr la garantie? il y a plus de problèmes qu'avant?



Ca ne regarde que moi mais depuis le passage sous puce intel la qualité apple a perdu de sa grandeur cf : ici
Enfin si tu fais de l'archi 3D c'est du tout vu, il te faut une carte graphique donc un macbook pro!


----------



## David_b (7 Août 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Ca ne regarde que moi mais depuis le passage sous puce intel la qualité apple a perdu de sa grandeur cf : ici


Bah... faut pas exagérer non plus.
Perso, j'ai quitté Mac, avant OSX, tellement j'en avais assez des pannes (et du SAV Apple), mon dernier mac était un PPC G3 : Intel était raillé et méprisé à l'époque par Apple et ses fanboys.
Je suis revenu avec un mini G4, qui était très sympa mais sous-dimenssionné pour autre chose que de la bureautique légère. 
Le passage à Intel a fini de me réconcilier avec la pomme (malgré son SAV ) : puissance et silence, merci Intel.


----------



## xao85 (7 Août 2007)

David_b a dit:


> Bah... faut pas exagérer non plus.
> Perso, j'ai quitté Mac, avant OSX, tellement j'en avais assez des pannes (et du SAV Apple), mon dernier mac était un PPC G3 : Intel était raillé et méprisé à l'époque par Apple et ses fanboys.
> Je suis revenu avec un mini G4, qui était très sympa mais sous-dimenssionné pour autre chose que de la bureautique légère.
> Le passage à Intel a fini de me réconcilier avec la pomme (malgré son SAV ) : puissance et silence, merci Intel.



Dans le famille on a eu: un powermac G4, un powerbook titanium, un ibook indigo, un powerbook alu, un powermac G5= aucun SAV...  depuis que j'ai acheté mes ordis sauce intel: macbook et macbook pro... les deux y sont passés au moins deux fois!


----------



## David_b (7 Août 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Dans le famille on a eu: un powermac G4, un powerbook titanium, un ibook indigo, un powerbook alu, un powermac G5= aucun SAV...  depuis que j'ai achet&#233; mes ordis sauce intel: macbook et macbook pro... les deux y sont pass&#233;s au moins deux fois!



Je dis pas 
Je dis juste qu'il faut pas transformer nos cas pr&#233;cis en "loi de la nature" du genre "c'&#233;tait mieux avant".

"j'ai autant de probl&#232;mes sous Intel que j'en avais sous PPC", &#231;a r&#233;sumerait bien mon point de vue sur la qualit&#233; Apple 

*Edit :*
pour info, en Mac/Apple j'ai ou j'ai eu :
1 Apple II : 0 SAV
1 Classic SE : 1 SAV
1 Quadra:  0 SAV
1 Performa : 1 SAV, HS au d&#233;ballage
1 portable dont j'ai oubli&#233; le mod&#232;le (520c, peut-&#234;tre ou celui avant) : 0 SAV
1 autre de portable (2300c, je crois) : 1 SAV
1 G3 Wallstreet : 3 SAV. Le plsu de SAV, mais le plus magnifque portable que j'ai jamais eu.
1 mini G4 : 0 SAV
1 MacBook C2D : 0 SAV
1 iMac C2D : 0 SAV, mais 1 pixel mort
1 MacPro : 3 SAV
je dois en oublier un... mais bon.


----------



## xao85 (7 Août 2007)

David_b a dit:


> Je dis pas
> Je dis juste qu'il faut pas transformer nos cas précis en "loi de la nature" du genre "c'était mieux avant".
> 
> "j'ai autant de problèmes sous Intel que j'en avais sous PPC", ça résumerait bien mon point de vue sur la qualité Apple
> ...



 Ouaaaa beau cheminement, ben ça me rassure quelque part ce que tu me dis là!


----------



## deaepsyie (7 Août 2007)

Alors le passage Intel chez mac et les observations que vous faites là, c'est général? Presque tout le monde a des problèmes avc les nouveaux mac ?


----------



## David_b (7 Août 2007)

deaepsyie a dit:


> Alors le passage Intel chez mac et les observations que vous faites là, c'est général? Presque tout le monde a des problèmes avc les nouveaux mac ?



Essaye avec un PC sous Vista pour apprécier la différence


----------



## David_b (7 Août 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Ouaaaa beau cheminement, ben ça me rassure quelque part ce que tu me dis là!



Ouais mais j'ai quand même "balancé" la pomme entre le Wallstreet, G3 sous 8.6, (trop marre des pannes et du SAV qui se foutait de moi) et le MacMini (G4 sous Tiger :love: )


----------



## Tox (7 Août 2007)

deaepsyie a dit:


> Alors le passage Intel chez mac et les observations que vous faites là, c'est général? Presque tout le monde a des problèmes avc les nouveaux mac ?


 Il s'agit plutôt du fameux effet loupe des forums : nombreux sont les utilisateurs qui viennent chercher des solutions à des problèmes informatiques; on a donc l'impression, à la lecture des forums, qu'il n'y a que des problèmes.


----------



## deaepsyie (8 Août 2007)

Tox a dit:


> Il s'agit plutôt du fameux effet loupe des forums : nombreux sont les utilisateurs qui viennent chercher des solutions à des problèmes informatiques; on a donc l'impression, à la lecture des forums, qu'il n'y a que des problèmes.



ca me rassure un peu, car je pourrais pas me permettre qu'on me prenne l'ordi x tps. et de lire ttes ces plaintes sur les nouveaux mac......................
mais je sais pas si c'est moi ou pas, mais j'ai l'impression qu'il y a plus de plaintes pr les MBP que pr le MB?


----------



## xao85 (8 Août 2007)

deaepsyie a dit:


> ca me rassure un peu, car je pourrais pas me permettre qu'on me prenne l'ordi x tps. et de lire ttes ces plaintes sur les nouveaux mac......................
> mais je sais pas si c'est moi ou pas, mais j'ai l'impression qu'il y a plus de plaintes pr les MBP que pr le MB?


Hum!!!!  Les macbook ont connu beaucoup plus de problèmes que les macbook pro... Juré craché!


----------



## Tox (8 Août 2007)

Disons surtout que les premi&#232;res g&#233;n&#233;rations &#224; base Intel (MB comme MBP) ont eu leur lot de petits et gros soucis. Actuellement, cela semble aller beaucoup mieux, encore heureux !


----------



## deaepsyie (11 Août 2007)

Tox a dit:


> Disons surtout que les premières générations à base Intel (MB comme MBP) ont eu leur lot de petits et gros soucis. Actuellement, cela semble aller beaucoup mieux, encore heureux !



je vois que tu as un MB en 2Go de RAM, c'est ce que je compte me prendre. t'es content, pas de soucis particuliers?
là ca doit faire 1an qu'ils st sortis en version intel, tu l'as achté qd le tiens? dès leur sortie?
j'espère qu'après 1an, ils st un peu plus rodés non?


----------



## Tox (12 Août 2007)

deaepsyie a dit:


> je vois que tu as un MB en 2Go de RAM, c'est ce que je compte me prendre. t'es content, pas de soucis particuliers?
> là ca doit faire 1an qu'ils st sortis en version intel, tu l'as achté qd le tiens? dès leur sortie?
> j'espère qu'après 1an, ils st un peu plus rodés non?


Non, pas de souci pour l'instant avec le mien. Il s'agit de la dernière révision, mais d'un des premiers de cette dernière révision.


----------



## deaepsyie (13 Août 2007)

un truc ke je ne comprends pas. je me renseigne sur les barettes de mémoires pr mac et sur le tableau je découvre qu'ils proposent différentes barettes pr 3 générations différentes de macbook intel.
a quoi correspondent ces générations?


----------



## deaepsyie (2 Septembre 2007)

c'est encore moi
ca y est, je dois acheter mon mac ce week end et au plus tard lundi.
j'étais sure jusqu'au moment de cliquer sur "ajouter"........
en étant ds une école d'archi et de design est-ce que la carte graphique du MBP se fait réellement resentir? 
la différence a prendre réellement en compte entre MB et MBP est-elle la taille de l'écran ou bien la carte graphique?
Sachant qu'il me reste 3ans d'études, ca parait évident que le *MBP* tienne la route, ms es-ce que le MB le fera aussi et très correctemt?

repondez moi vite s'il vous plait !!!
 merci encore


----------



## xao85 (2 Septembre 2007)

deaepsyie a dit:


> c'est encore moi
> ca y est, je dois acheter mon mac ce week end et au plus tard lundi.
> j'étais sure jusqu'au moment de cliquer sur "ajouter"........
> en étant ds une école d'archi et de design est-ce que la carte graphique du MBP se fait réellement resentir?
> ...



Moi je dis qu'une carte graphique serait interessant dans ton cas, de plus l'écran est vraiment d'une très grande qualité, pour ma part il est désormais presque impossible de repasser sur un 13 pouces maintenant, depuis que j'ai gouté au 1440x900...


----------



## Tox (2 Septembre 2007)

Il faudrait que tu puisses te renseigner sur les besoins matériels des logiciels que tu vas utiliser. Si ces logiciels ont besoin de ressources 3D importantes, s'ils sont gourmands en mémoire vidéo (textures), alors direction le MBP.

De la même manière, toi seul sais si tu as besoin d'une machine nomade (13") ou si tu peux t'accommoder d'une machine plus encombrante.

Pour la mémoire, ne te prends pas la tête pour les différentes versions de machine. Lorsque tu reçois la tienne, tu essaies un des nombreux configurateurs de mémoire qui existe sur le net et tu sauras exactement quelles barrettes utiliser.


----------



## deaepsyie (2 Septembre 2007)

Tox a dit:


> Il faudrait que tu puisses te renseigner sur les besoins matériels des logiciels que tu vas utiliser. Si ces logiciels ont besoin de ressources 3D importantes, s'ils sont gourmands en mémoire vidéo (textures), alors direction le MBP.
> 
> De la même manière, toi seul sais si tu as besoin d'une machine nomade (13") ou si tu peux t'accommoder d'une machine plus encombrante.
> 
> Pour la mémoire, ne te prends pas la tête pour les différentes versions de machine. Lorsque tu reçois la tienne, tu essaies un des nombreux configurateurs de mémoire qui existe sur le net et tu sauras exactement quelles barrettes utiliser.



d'après ce que je sais, on utilise photoshop, illustrator, autocad (équivalent PC) pr les faire  plans d'archi en détail. 
mais je veux etre sure ke mon ordi assurera encore dans 3ans comme il faut !


----------



## greggorynque (2 Septembre 2007)

deaepsyie a dit:


> c'est encore moi
> ca y est, je dois acheter mon mac ce week end et au plus tard lundi.
> j'étais sure jusqu'au moment de cliquer sur "ajouter"........
> en étant ds une école d'archi et de design est-ce que la carte graphique du MBP se fait réellement resentir?
> ...



ah j'arrive a temps

je suis aussi en ecole d'archi, et je t'assure que le GMA ne se fait pas ressentir, archicad et artllantis sont tres performants (ils n'utilisent que la carte pour l'afichage, pas pour les rendus

Quand a photoshop, il n'utilise pas la carte 3D du tout (certains te diront que si mais je t'assure que non) et est TRES performant sur macbook, car il possede un processeur a 2 ou 2,16 ce qui est deja enorme comparé au PC portable qui depassent rarement les 2 pour la gamme inferieure a 1500 euros

Je te conseille d'economiser les sous du macB pro et de t'acheter de la ram, un gros DD, et un gros DD externe

macbook bas+2Go+200interne+500externe = 1350 euros


----------



## Tox (2 Septembre 2007)

Avec le témoignage de greggorynque, le MB paraît très intéressant. En plus, niveau budget, tu n'auras pas besoin d'attendre 3 ans pour amortir ton achat. Tu pourras donc envisager plus rapidement un changement de machine.

PS : 3 ans en informatique correspondent au minimum à deux générations de hardware.


----------



## greggorynque (2 Septembre 2007)

minimum  selon ton degr&#233; de geekerie ^^


----------



## Tox (2 Septembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> minimum  selon ton degré de geekerie ^^


 Je croyais aussi d'un point de vue Geek, mais expérience tentée, et bien je dois dire qu'entre un G4 et un Core2duo (moins de 30 mois), et bien, on sent comme une différence... Sur iDVD, les temps de réalisation sont divisés par 4.


----------



## greggorynque (3 Septembre 2007)

j'ai pas dis qu'il fallais pas changer


----------



## teknoground (5 Septembre 2007)

bonjour,

je m'apprete a acheter un macbookpro...
mais j'ai encore quelques hésitations, car je ne comprend pas tout (je n'ai rien d'un expert ), mais je pense vivement que vous pouvez m'aider! 

le premier macbook pro de la gamme (celui à 1900euros) a " 					Serial ATA de 120 Go à 5 400 tr/min" alors que le macbook noir a 160Go, et je comprend pas trop ce détail... qu'est-ce que cela signifie?

Et aussi, le premier mac book pro n'a pas d'ethenet, ni de carte AirPort Extreme.
Est-ce que cela veut dire que je ne peux pas le brancher à ma freebox ni capter un réseau WiFi?

Voilà, ne riez pas trop sur mon ignorance :rateau:
Je me sers pas mal d'internet, de photoshop, mais je travaille aussi beaucoup de vidéos, c'est surtout ça qui me décide pour le macbook pro.
Merci beaucoup pour vos conseils


----------



## xao85 (5 Septembre 2007)

teknoground a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> je m'apprete a acheter un macbookpro...
> mais j'ai encore quelques hésitations, car je ne comprend pas tout (je n'ai rien d'un expert ), mais je pense vivement que vous pouvez m'aider!
> ...



Oulalalalala, effectivement ya de la confusion! 
Je te confirme que sur tout ordi d'apple tu as ethernet et wifi(surtout ds le macbook pro, qui est un ordi haut gamme!)


----------



## teknoground (5 Septembre 2007)

ok merci :rose:
c'est que dans le tableau de comparatif sur le site d'apple, il n'y a rien sous le mac book pro en face d' " Ethernet" par exemple, je me posais des questions... 

_sinon jconnais quelques trucs moins techniques hein, jai un iMac :love:_


----------



## HolyTrinhThi (6 Octobre 2007)

Tox a dit:


> Non, pas de souci pour l'instant avec le mien. Il s'agit de la dernière révision, mais d'un des premiers de cette dernière révision.



Celà tombe bien, je suis moi aussi possesseur d'un D50 love: ..) et je me demandais si un MB comme le tiens (C2D 2.16Ghz 2Go) tournait bien sous Lightroom pour developper les RAW et CS3 pour retouche/création ?

Oui parce que bon là j'étais encore trés patient sur un (trés) vieux G4 533Mhz mais il rend l'âme en ce moment et je me dis qu'un portable ça peut m'être bien plus pratique (je suis étudiant) mais que le MBP me parait surdimensionné pour ce que je veux en faire (et pour une bonne partie du grand public qui en achète aussi d'ailleurs..  )

Merci d'avance.


----------



## arcanomancer (6 Octobre 2007)

Une partie du grand public peut acheter un MBP pour le look et son coté plus robuste, en sachant clairement qu'il est surdimensionné... comme moi quoi


----------



## David_b (7 Octobre 2007)

HolyTrinhThi a dit:


> Celà tombe bien, je suis moi aussi possesseur d'un D50 love: ..) et je me demandais si un MB comme le tiens (C2D 2.16Ghz 2Go) tournait bien sous Lightroom pour developper les RAW et CS3 pour retouche/création ?


Avec un écran externe alors... parce que faire de la retouche sur un 13" avec CS3 ou Lightroom :rateau:  
Sans parler du rendu des couleurs de l'écran du MB...


----------



## greggorynque (7 Octobre 2007)

Oui le rendu des couleurs n'est pas parfait (trop jaune...)

Par contre CS3 avec ses palettes magnetiques et retractables n'est pas SI a l'&#233;troit sur Macbook, quand a la fluidit&#233; c'est impec, je m'&#233;poumone a le repeter, mais le facteur limitant de photoshop c'est le processeur et le macbook est TRES bien fourni sur ce point ! (ent encore moi jen'ai que le 2Ghz)

(regarde si tu trouve des PC a moins de 1500 euros avec un C2D a 2,16Ghz)


----------



## David_b (7 Octobre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Oui le rendu des couleurs n'est pas parfait (trop jaune...)


Et trop contrasté, pas constant selon l'angle de l'écran (et la varition est énorme),...



> Par contre CS3 avec ses palettes magnetiques et retractables n'est pas SI a l'étroit sur Macbook,


Ca reste un 13" qui affiche 1280 pixels de large, C2D puissant ou pas : c'est minuscule. Tout est rikiki.



> quand a la fluidité c'est impec, je m'époumone


Tu vas attraper mal à la gorge 



> mais le facteur limitant de photoshop c'est le processeur et le macbook est TRES bien fourni sur ce point ! (ent encore moi jen'ai que le 2Ghz)


J'ai toujours pensé que le facteur limitant c'était la RAM, bien avant les processeurs, mais j'utilise Photoshop uniquement pour de la retouche photo et la préparation des images pour la presse : ni effets, ni filtres.

Quel est le rapport avec un PC à 1500euros?

Quoiqu'il en soit, il y a une version d'essai téléchargeable de Photoshop, il est donc facile de se faire une idée du confort de travail sur un MB. J'ai aussi un MB 2ghz (3Go de ram).


----------



## greggorynque (7 Octobre 2007)

La Ram seulement selon la taille de l'image mon ami, pour faire des icones 512 ou 2Go ca ne changera rien


----------



## David_b (7 Octobre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> La Ram seulement selon la taille de l'image mon ami, pour faire des icones 512 ou 2Go ca ne changera rien


Ami? :rose: je vais rougir.
Des icônes ? 


			
				moi a dit:
			
		

> J'ai toujours pensé que le facteur limitant c'était la RAM, bien avant les processeurs, mais *j'utilise Photoshop uniquement pour de la retouche photo et la préparation des images pour la presse* : ni effets, ni filtres.


Mes photos ne font pas 128x128, et les fichiers InDesign que je manipule pèsent plus que quelques Ko...
Les 4go de mon Mac Pro ne sont pas de trop dans mon travail, par contre j'ai pas encore vu un seul de ces 4 coeurs s'essoufler sur la CS3...


----------



## greggorynque (7 Octobre 2007)

Ca depend des filtres utilis&#233;s  et je te l'accorde la RAM est aussi importante que le proc (voir peut etre plus)
Mais pour de la petite retouche honnetement, tu n'a pas besoin de bcp de RAM (surement pas besoin de 4Go)


----------



## jodido (13 Octobre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> (regarde si tu trouve des PC a moins de 1500 euros avec un C2D a 2,16Ghz)


Humm a moins que les prix ne se soit effondré en 5 jours on peut trouver des 2.2 à moins de 1300 à la pelle.
Et dans des marques corrects
http://www.esoph.com/pub/Ordinateur...2-sec-produit-cat-1696-id-39690.htm&origin=12
http://www.pixmania.com/fr/fr/62497...html?srcid=17&Partenaire=clubic&CodePromo=oui
Meme du 2.4ghz
http://www.microrama.fr/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=1017

Perso en tout cas je sais pas comment vous faites sur le 13"... Je trouve vraiment ça riquiqui!


----------



## greggorynque (13 Octobre 2007)

mais non mais non 

si un peu mais bon j'attend mon 22 pouces externe


----------



## orele (28 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour tout le monde,

j'ai besoin d'aide. En fait, je possède un ibook g4 depuis 4 ans. J'en suis très contente. Mais, je souhaite changer mais la question est macbook ou macbook pro, je fais beaucoup de traitement de texte, fichiers photos, modif photo et j'aimerai me mettre un peu à la vidéo. Je ne fais pas de jeux.
Que me conseillez vous ?

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## greggorynque (28 Octobre 2007)

Macbook indeniablement...
Tant que tu ne joue pas et que tu ne fait pas de la video LOURDE, le macbook est parfait, d'ailleurs je vais poster mes rendus 3D de mon macbook ca en calmera certains disant que le macbook ne sait rien faire.....


EDIT

voila mes 3D c'est de l'exercice juste pour m'entrainer (30min pour la bagnole et 7 pour le chien)

dog

chevrolet

plus rapide que mon fixe avec core2duo 2Go de ram et une 7600 512Mo donc je fais les gros yeux et je dis 

ARRETEZ DE DIRE QUE LE MACBOOK NE PEUT RIEN FAIRE


----------



## sclicer (30 Octobre 2007)

Hello
Les fêtes se rapprochant je compte m'offrir un portable pour la fac.
Je compte l'utilisé principalement pour du traitement de texte, logiciel 3D médecine,power point ,jukebox et pour lire des dvd .
Donc déjà dans ce domaine là le macbook est-il suffisant ? Vus que je compte le gardé jusqu'à 3 ans pour le rentabiliser ?
Faut-il penser à acheter un DD externe ?
L'écran en 13.3 n'est-il pas trop fatiguant à force ? Faut-il penser à acheter un écran 22-24" dans un second temps lorsque je passerais en mode bureautique chez moi ?

Merci


----------



## Tarul (30 Octobre 2007)

sclicer a dit:


> Hello
> Les f&#234;tes se rapprochant je compte m'offrir un portable pour la fac.
> Je compte l'utilis&#233; principalement pour du traitement de texte, logiciel 3D m&#233;decine,power point ,jukebox et pour lire des dvd .
> Donc d&#233;j&#224; dans ce domaine l&#224; le macbook est-il suffisant ? Vus que je compte le gard&#233; jusqu'&#224; 3 ans pour le rentabiliser ?
> ...


Pour ton utilisation &#231;a a l'air d'&#234;tre ok. J'aurais juste un doute pour le logiciel de m&#233;decine. Lequel comptes-tu utiliser?

Le second &#233;cran, a voir si tu le supportes. Ce n'est pas forc&#233;ment n&#233;cessaire, mais cela peut &#234;tre un plus. Utilises-le seul dans un premier temps avant d'acheter un &#233;cran externe.


----------



## sclicer (1 Novembre 2007)

Merci c'est vérifier et c'est compatible.
J'aurais d'autre questions :
Pour la ram sous léopard 2Go sont suffisant pour du surf,Adium,bureautique,Itunes pour l'ipod,dvix et dvd (gravage ou non ) quotidien ? Je n'utiliserais aucune autre apply "pro" du genre modélisation 3D etc.. (pas avant 5 ans mini en tout cas.... )
De plus autre question qui me taraude,même si ce n'est pas la section approprié, il n'y a pas moins que des utilisateurs de portables (nomade) donc je me lance : En ce qui concerne le DD externe je n'arrive pas à me décidé si le mieu est de remplacer le DD de base (120Go) par le WD 2.5 à 250 Go et ainsi acheté un boitier pour stocker le DD de base du macbook, m'offrant donc 370 Go de stockage 100% mobile non ?
Or pour le prix de cette manipe je peux avoir un macbook à 160go de DD de base + un DD externe de très bonne facture(silverdrive) à 500 GO... Or il faut une prise secteur pour alimenter  ce DD, donc seulement transportable dans un train.
Donc j'en viens à ma question,pour mon usage quotidien(décrit plus haut) en nomade, est-ce que 160 go conviennent ? Est-ce que la meilleure idée est d'avoir un Gros stockage chez soit pour plus de sécurité ? Quitte à graver des DVD ou transférer certains fichier lors de voyage ? (Au fait le firewire 400 toujours plus performant que le usb 2.0 ?)
Merci d'avance chers collègues


----------



## greggorynque (1 Novembre 2007)

sclicer a dit:


> Merci c'est vérifier et c'est compatible.
> J'aurais d'autre questions :
> Pour la ram sous léopard 2Go sont suffisant pour du surf,Adium,bureautique,Itunes pour l'ipod,dvix et dvd (gravage ou non ) quotidien ? Je n'utiliserais aucune autre apply "pro" du genre modélisation 3D etc.. (pas avant 5 ans mini en tout cas.... )
> De plus autre question qui me taraude,même si ce n'est pas la section approprié, il n'y a pas moins que des utilisateurs de portables (nomade) donc je me lance : En ce qui concerne le DD externe je n'arrive pas à me décidé si le mieu est de remplacer le DD de base (120Go) par le WD 2.5 à 250 Go et ainsi acheté un boitier pour stocker le DD de base du macbook, m'offrant donc 370 Go de stockage 100% mobile non ?
> ...



Pour ton utilisation 1Go parrait même suffisant...


----------



## landrih (2 Novembre 2007)

je souhaite acheter un portable, pour faire essentiellement de la zic avec Gband et Logic.
Alors, macbook avec 2Go de ram ou Pro????
13 pouce me semble un poil petit mais moins cher!!!!
la difference est elle importante entre un mac book blanc avec 2 g de ram et un pro d' entree de gamme?

pour le moment j suis sur mon imac "de salon" G5, mais pas pratique quand je suis en vadrouille.
z en pensez quoi????


----------



## greggorynque (2 Novembre 2007)

landrih a dit:


> je souhaite acheter un portable, pour faire essentiellement de la zic avec Gband et Logic.
> Alors, macbook avec 2Go de ram ou Pro????
> 13 pouce me semble un poil petit mais moins cher!!!!
> la difference est elle importante entre un mac book blanc avec 2 g de ram et un pro d' entree de gamme?
> ...



J'en pense que la carte graphique ne te sera pas d'une grande utilité pour faire de la musique donc qu'un macbook 2Go de Ram (ou plus) sera parfait pour tes besoins....

Et tu verra grace a exposé l'écran parrais beaucoup plus grand


----------



## ddrmanxbxfr (6 Novembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Macbook indeniablement...
> Tant que tu ne joue pas et que tu ne fait pas de la video LOURDE, le macbook est parfait, d'ailleurs je vais poster mes rendus 3D de mon macbook ca en calmera certains disant que le macbook ne sait rien faire.....
> 
> 
> ...




Et tu as realise ses modeling avec ArchiCAD ou ?? merci du renseignement.. sa me parrait interresant a ce niveau.


----------



## greggorynque (6 Novembre 2007)

ddrmanxbxfr a dit:


> Et tu as realise ses modeling avec ArchiCAD ou ?? merci du renseignement.. sa me parrait interresant a ce niveau.



Héhé non pas vraiment.. J'aimerais bien mais archicad a un moteur de rendu dépassé depuis des lustres...

ce sont des objets 3D souvent issus de 3DS et parfois mis en decor sous archicad oui.

Mais pour le rendu j'utilise artlantis qui est le meilleur rapport qualité/temps des logiciels 3D que je connaisse...


----------



## maeda (7 Novembre 2007)

Je dispose d'un macbook pro toute première génération et j'aimerais passer au macbook haut de gamme qui vient d'être tout récemment annoncé.
Je n'ai aucune raison de m'inquiéter concernant les performances des macbook santa rosa cependant comme je travaille avec un écran externe 24" dvi j'ai des doutes concernant les performances de la GMA X3100.

Je souhaite utiliser ce macbook pour une utilisation photo exclusivement.

Des avis ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Novembre 2007)

je suis étonné je n'avais pas trop suivi l'évolution des portables...

mais je suis tombé sur des pubs PC de marque (acer etc...)...

pour 600 euros on peut avoir un PC avec un écran 17", 2Go de RAM

160 DD, une vraie carte graphique ...

décidément les portables apple sont chers pour ce qu'ils proposent...


----------



## greggorynque (8 Novembre 2007)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> je suis &#233;tonn&#233; je n'avais pas trop suivi l'&#233;volution des portables...
> 
> mais je suis tomb&#233; sur des pubs PC de marque (acer etc...)...
> 
> ...



Non car macos ca n'a pas de prix 

Le macbook est un 13 pouces mon garcon et le Macbook pro lui propose un autre processeur et une autre Carte graphique que les PC a 600 euros... 

Pour 600 euros tu a un processeur moins bon que le macbook (pas pro), une carte graphique entr&#233;e de gamme aux performance faibles (meme si meilleures que les GMA) et un ordi moins bien fini avec un autonomie de 2 heures en video (apple = quasi 5) plus lourd (sisi meme le MBP est pas lourd) avec windows, sans ilife....

Et puis tu n'a pas une pomme lumineuse sur ton topcase


----------



## xao85 (8 Novembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Non car macos ca n'a pas de prix
> 
> Le macbook est un 13 pouces mon garcon et le Macbook pro lui propose un autre processeur et une autre Carte graphique que les PC a 600 euros...
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## Sydney Bristow (9 Novembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Non car macos ca n'a pas de prix
> 
> Le macbook est un 13 pouces mon garcon et le Macbook pro lui propose un autre processeur et une autre Carte graphique que les PC a 600 euros...
> 
> ...



c'est pas ce que j'ai vu sur une pub dans une magasin au luxembourg...

le portable acer avait bien 17", une carte graphique de 256 Mo,

et les meme proc que les mac book pro (core 2 duo)...

et 2 Go de RAM...

apres c'est vrai qu'un mac c'est plus beau, et bien sur OSX, mais 

le mac est quand meme cher pour moins bien equipé...

enfin ,c'est pas pour çà que j'acheterai un PC mais c'etait pour dire 

que j'avais vu cette pub...


----------



## Frodon (9 Novembre 2007)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> c'est pas ce que j'ai vu sur une pub dans une magasin au luxembourg...
> 
> le portable acer avait bien 17", une carte graphique de 256 Mo,
> 
> ...



Soit tu as lu un prix HT, soit c'&#233;tait une accroche "A partir de 600 Euros", en parlant de tout la game 7xxx d'Acer, qui est effectivement &#224; partir de 600 Euros, mais pour 600 Euros tu as:

Selon le site d'Acer, &#224; 600 Euros en 17" c'est du AMD SEMPRON 3200+ (donc m&#234;me pas un proc de portable), avec 1Go de RAM, une Geforce 7000M (c'est pire que du GMA ca! M&#234;me pire qu'une GMA 950 c'est dire!), un disque dur PATA (IDE quoi, pas SATA), 2H20 d'autonomie annonc&#233; (nul quoi)...

Le mod&#232;le Core2Duo T7300 2.0GHz (soit celui du MacBook 2GHz), soit le Acer Aspire 7720G-302G25Mi, est &#224; 1000 Euros environ, et est &#233;quip&#233; du Geforce 8400M GS... Je t'invite a t'inform&#233; sur cette fameuse 8400 GS, tu verras qu'elle est tout simplement NULLE et &#224; peine mieux qu'une GMA X3100...

Le seule mod&#232;le Acer qui peut faire de l'ombre c'est le Acer Aspire 7720G-602G50Mn, qui est pas mal equip&#233; niveau carte graphique (Radeon 2600 HD), et dispose d'un Core2Duo T7500 (soit le 2.2GHz des MacBook blancs Superdrive et noirs), pour 1400 Euros environ...
Ce qui confirme effectivement qu'il ne serait pas une mauvaise id&#233;e de la part d'Apple de doter le MacBook noir d'une meilleure carte graphique.

Par contre dans tous les cas, les autonomies anonc&#233;es sont seulement de maximum 3 heures... Donc ces portables ne font pas le poids niveau autonomie compar&#233; aux portables Apple...
Et je parles m&#234;me pas du form factor, ils sont GROS!!!

Perso je trouve que les constructeurs de PC portables pas chers comme ACER ou ASUS sont tr&#232;s tr&#232;s fort dans un domaine en particulier:

ARNAQUER L'ACHETEUR!

Ils mettent en avant "Core 2 Duo" sans pr&#233;ciser de quel s&#233;rie de Core 2 Duo c'est, et vendent des belles merdes &#233;quip&#233; de T5xxx &#224; prix cass&#233;. De m&#234;me ils mettent des soit disantes "vraies" carte graphique type GeForce 8400 et les gens croient qu'ils pourront plus jouer avec ca qu'avec une GMA... Or ces cartes ne valent justement pas mieux qu'une GMA.

Pour ceux qui pensent qu'une GeForce 8400 GS c'est top, quelques benchs de cette superbe "vraie" carte graphique: http://www.generation-3d.com/8400GS-l-entree-de-gamme-Dx10-de-NVIDIA-3Dmarks-...,ar240-1.htm


----------



## divoli (9 Novembre 2007)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> c'est pas ce que j'ai vu sur une pub dans une magasin au luxembourg...
> 
> le portable acer avait bien 17", une carte graphique de 256 Mo,
> 
> ...



Ben ce n'est pas tellement nouveau, &#231;a.

Apr&#232;s, il faut voir &#224; l'usage, et c'est l&#224; que l'on comprend, trop tard.

Les fabricants de ces PC sacrifient la qualit&#233; pour aller vers les prix les plus bas.

Il ne faut pas s'&#233;tonner si ce type de portable termine souvent &#224; la cave ou au fin fond d'une armoire.

Apple n'a pas les reins assez solides pour se permettre de faire de la camelote.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (9 Novembre 2007)

voila une belle démonstration Frodon! 

admettons, mais deux trucs me genent sur le macbook:
la faible quantité de ram et le prix trop elevé de la ram sur apple store.

et aussi l'écran 13 pouces...

franchemetn ils pourraient faire 15 pouces comme les autres PC !

pour avoir 15 pouces, il faut débourser 1800 euros en mac book pro!

avouez que c'est dommage...


----------



## Frodon (9 Novembre 2007)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> voila une belle d&#233;monstration Frodon!
> 
> admettons, mais deux trucs me genent sur le macbook:
> la faible quantit&#233; de ram et le prix trop elev&#233; de la ram sur apple store.
> ...



Certe, mais le MacBook est en 13" pour le cot&#233; portabilit&#233;. Perso je suis pass&#233; d'un PowerBook G4 15", qui m'offrait du 1280x1024, &#224; un MacBook 13" qui m'offre du 1280x800...

Et tu sais quoi, je regrettes pas du tout, j'ai perdu quelques 200 pixels en hauteur, mais j'ai gagn&#233; en portabilit&#233;, et je trouve que 13" en 1280x800 est un tr&#232;s bon rapport r&#233;solution d'affichage/portabilit&#233;.

Et je trouve bien qu'Apple offre ce type de produit qui est bien pour ceux qui souhaite avoir un portable avec une tr&#232;s bonne portabilit&#233; sans pour autant trop sacrifier sur le confort d'affichage.

Apr&#232;s il y aura toujours des gens qui pr&#233;f&#233;reront le 15"... Le fait est que la politique d'Apple, contrairement &#224; ACER ou ASUS, est de ne pas faire deux produits qui pourraient se faire de l'ombre l'un &#224; l'autre.
En cons&#233;quence, ils font des gammes bien s&#233;par&#233;s aussi bien au niveau technique, que tarifaire.

C'est pourquoi tu as d'un cot&#233; les MacBook 13" entre 1000 et 1500 Euros, et les MacBook 15" &#224; partir de 2000 Euros...
... Par contre perso je verrais bien un MacBook "semi-pro" pourquoi pas 14" en 16/10&#232;me bien s&#251;r, vers 1600-1700 Euros avec une vraie carte graphique ayant des performances honorable sans &#233;galer celle des MacBook Pro (pour ne pas leur faire trop l'ombre). C'est gu&#232;re tout ce que pourrait se permettre de faire Apple.

Dans le monde PC on peut trouver &#224; peu pr&#232;s tout et n'importe quoi en config, cela vient particuli&#232;rement du fait qu'il n'y a pas qu'un seul constructeur, et donc certains constructeur se mettent sur des segments de march&#233; que d'autres ne peuvent pas exploit&#233; car ca ferait trop d'ombre &#224; leur gamme existante.

Vu le segment de march&#233; du MacBook, 1Go est une quantit&#233; adapt&#233;. 

J'ai personnellement utilis&#233; mon MacBook avec 1Go pendant plus de 6 mois sans r&#233;ellement m'en plaindre, ca me g&#233;nait v&#233;ritablement que quand je devais faire du d&#233;veloppement Java ou utiliser Parallels Desktop.

Mais pour la RAM du MacBook, rien ne t'empeche de l'acheter ailleurs et de la remplacer toi m&#234;me (c'est ce que j'ai fait).


----------



## David_b (9 Novembre 2007)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> pour 600 euros on peut avoir un PC avec un écran 17", 2Go de RAM
> 
> 160 DD, une vraie carte graphique ...


Dans le paquet, t'as oublié l'abonnement d'essai à Norton antivirus 90 jours


----------



## divoli (9 Novembre 2007)

Concernant la ram, Apple ne fixe pas les prix en fonction de son cours. Apple fixe un prix une bonne fois pour toute avec ses fournisseurs, en mettant comme condition qu'elle soit r&#233;guli&#232;rement fournie, et elle s'y tient. 

Cela donne des prix sur l'Applestore totalement hallucinant et r&#233;dhibitoires, surtout depuis que le cours de la ram s'est totalement effondr&#233;e (depuis ce printemps).


----------



## Frodon (10 Novembre 2007)

Un petit rappel sur ces logiciels:

- Aperture 1.5:

Il fonctionnera sur MacBook, evidement les performances ne seront pas aussi bonne que sur un Mac avec "vraie" carte graphique, mais le MacBook pourra tr&#232;s bien faire l'affaire comme ordinateur d'appoint en balade, en compl&#233;ment d'un iMac par exemple.

Vous pouvez aussi opter pour Adobe Lightroom qui fonctionne parfaitement sur MacBook.

- Final Cut Studio 2:

Toutes les applications de cette suite ne fonctionnent pas, ce qui explique qu'Apple indique dans les specs que les machines ayant un chipset graphique Intel int&#233;gr&#233; ne sont pas support&#233;.

En r&#233;alit&#233;, SEUL Color ne fonctionne pas. Toutes les autres applications s'executeront. Evidement sous Motion, ne vous attendez pas &#224; des performances extra-ordinaire. Sous Final Cut Pro et les autres (Compressor...etc.) &#224; ce que j'ai lu c'est plut&#244;t pas mal du tout.

Mais si vous faite des projets tr&#232;s complexe, ou si vous avez imperativement besoin de Color, &#233;vitez le MacBook.


----------



## pyrus69 (11 Novembre 2007)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> voila une belle démonstration Frodon!
> 
> admettons, mais deux trucs me genent sur le macbook:
> la faible quantité de ram et le prix trop elevé de la ram sur apple store.
> ...



heu moi perso le 13 pouces c de la boulette et je me demande pk il ne le font pas sur le MBP, apres ca depent comment tu vois le portable...mais le pportable avec un ecran 17 pouce je me demande encore ou est linteret d'apeller ca portable :lol:


----------



## greggorynque (11 Novembre 2007)

pyrus69 a dit:


> heu moi perso le 13 pouces c de la boulette et je me demande pk il ne le font pas sur le MBP, apres ca depent comment tu vois le portable...mais le pportable avec un ecran 17 pouce je me demande encore ou est linteret d'apeller ca portable :lol:



Caremment je ne repasserais jamais sur plus de 13' en portable.....
15 c'est trop grand trop lourd..... Alors que mon 13 passe sa vie dans mon eastpack entre 2 carnets


----------



## David_b (11 Novembre 2007)

pyrus69 a dit:


> heu moi perso le 13 pouces c de la boulette et je me demande pk il ne le font pas sur le MBP, apres ca depent comment tu vois le portable...mais le pportable avec un ecran 17 pouce je me demande encore ou est linteret d'apeller ca portable :lol:



tout dépend des besoins, mais je suis d'accord. 
Perso, j'espère même encore plus petit  Genre le 11" Vaio que je garde que pour ça :
1,2 kilos (batterie comprise et... graveur de DVD... dont je me suis jamais servi :rateau, 6h d'autonomie (après 3 ans, il en est à 5h ). 

Un ultra portable Mac (et la possibilité de modifier la taille des menus/textes dans OS X), ce serait idéal. :love:


----------



## divoli (11 Novembre 2007)

David_b a dit:


> tout dépend des besoins, mais je suis d'accord.
> Perso, j'espère même encore plus petit  Genre le 11" Vaio que je garde que pour ça :
> 1,2 kilos (batterie comprise et... graveur de DVD... dont je me suis jamais servi :rateau, 6h d'autonomie (après 3 ans, il en est à 5h ).
> 
> Un ultra portable Mac (et la possibilité de modifier la taille des menus/textes dans OS X), ce serait idéal. :love:



Franchement, tu y crois encore, toi ? Si c'était dans la volonté d'Apple, elle aurait sorti un tel portable depuis longtemps.
On a beau papoter, je ne vois toujours rien de concret. Et ça fait longtemps que ça dure.

Mais je comprend parfaitement Greggo. C'est une des raisons qui fait que j'ai toujours mon powerbook 12".


----------



## David_b (11 Novembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Franchement, tu y crois encore, toi ? Si c'était dans la volonté d'Apple, elle aurait sorti un tel portable depuis longtemps.
> On a beau papoter, je ne vois toujours rien de concret. Et ça fait longtemps que ça dure.


J'espère toujours 

En attendant (la semaine des quatre jeudis ?), ce vieux T2XP sous XP continue à faire de l'ombre à n'importe quel portable Mac au point de vue de l'autonomie et de le portabilité 
Si seulement je pouvais mettre Tiger dessus


----------



## greggorynque (11 Novembre 2007)

David_b a dit:


> J'espère toujours
> 
> En attendant (la semaine des quatre jeudis ?), ce vieux T2XP sous XP continue à faire de l'ombre à n'importe quel portable Mac au point de vue de l'autonomie et de le portabilité
> Si seulement je pouvais mettre Tiger dessus



En meme temps, en dessous de 12' on est dans du vraiment petit inutilisable dans beaoup de cas, aucun logiciel de travail courant (Word, photoshop,...) N'est pleinement utilisable car la taille des textes force a grossir les menus et donc a avoir un espace de travai bien trop rikiki...

Je veux dire 13' permet encore tou les usages, pas 10 ou 11 (cest un pti poil short mais ca va en 16/10)

Mais après chacun ses gouts et ses usages je voulais juste dore que 10 ou 11' c'est du marché de niche.....


----------



## David_b (11 Novembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> En meme temps, en dessous de 12' on est dans du vraiment petit inutilisable dans beaoup de cas, aucun logiciel de travail courant (Word, photoshop,...) N'est pleinement utilisable car la taille des textes force a grossir les menus et donc a avoir un espace de travai bien trop rikiki...


Faudra que j'en parle &#224; mon docteur alors, je dois &#234;tre un cas : bigleux comme je suis, j' ai &#233;crit pendant 2 ans sur cet &#233;cran 11", &#224; longueur de journ&#233;e 
Mais il est vrai  que sous XP, je pouvais modifier la taille des menus: Word & co s'y pr&#233;taient &#224; merveille. Ca manque sous OS X  

Pour Photoshop : j'ai un MacPro, ou &#224; la rigueur le MB avec un &#233;cran externe. Edit : je fais pas de retouche en d&#233;placement


----------



## sclicer (21 Décembre 2007)

Hello
Me revoilà avec de nouvelle question avant le switch courant janvier.
Y a t-il une réelle différence en terme de confort d'utilisation (écran,composants etc...) entre macbook et macbook pro pour une utilisation bureautique,web,DVD (beaucoup),photos, usage non professionnel ( juste pour travailler mes cours,mes loisirs ...)

Edit: j'oubliais.
Il semble qu'un nouveau problème soit apparue suite à la maj des macbook.
Un problème de bruit. Est-il résolus ? Toutes les machines sont concernées ?


----------



## divoli (21 Décembre 2007)

Le MB est bien plus transportable que le MBP (ça, c'est pour l'aspect purement nomade).


----------



## sclicer (21 Décembre 2007)

Pourtant à ce qui parait le poid et l'autonomie sont guère différent.
Ce serais juste la taille ? malgré 2" de différence ?


----------



## divoli (21 Décembre 2007)

Je parlais de la taille (15" vs 13"). Quand tu dois les trimbaler, cela fait une grosse différence...


----------



## greggorynque (21 Décembre 2007)

sclicer a dit:


> Pourtant à ce qui parait le poid et l'autonomie sont guère différent.
> Ce serais juste la taille ? malgré 2" de différence ?



La taille est le poids sont assez proches (a cause des grosses bordures de l'écran du MB) mais cette différence est notable dans un usage nomade...


----------



## stefz (25 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour,
j'ai lu que les processeurs INTEL équipant les Macbook pro changeraient courant janvier, évoluant vers une nouvelle version gravée en 45nm. Quelqu'un a-t-il des infos, cela vaut-il le coup d'attendre quelques semaines de plus avant de faire l'acquisition vu l'éventuel gain de performance attendu?
Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## sclicer (25 Décembre 2007)

Les penryns sont repportés donc à mon avis la rumeur des nouveaux proc's ne tiens pas...


----------



## Tox (25 Décembre 2007)

Il est surtout tentant d'attendre le mois de janvier pour acheter un MB Pro.


----------



## sclicer (29 Décembre 2007)

Oui ce sont ceux ayant le plus de chances de se voir changer.
Le Mb restera comme ça à mon avis


----------



## bucile (2 Janvier 2008)

Salut à tous,
Voila je suis nouvelle et je viens vous demander un conseil,
voila je travail actuellement sur Pc et j'ai envi de passer sur Mac pour un Mac Book, 
je suis graphiste j'utilise essentiellement la suite CS2 je pense pas me mettre à la vidéo
et voila je sais on me dira un Mac Book Pro serait l'idéal mais mes vu le prix c'est pas possible!! et du coup je voudrais savoir si c'est gérable avec un Mac Book, savoir si y en a qui font tourner la suite sans probléme tout ça...
Merci d'avance​


----------



## greggorynque (3 Janvier 2008)

Macbook pro ou pas, la CS2 est quasi inutilisable sur mac intel, je te conseille 1000 fois la CS3


----------



## bucile (3 Janvier 2008)

Merci, mais me suis trompé j'utilise la CS3, en fait je me pose juste des question sur la carte graphique du mac book, parce qu'aprés le reste j'ai fait des comparaisons niveau processeur sur pc c'est bon, je me demande juste si ca vaut le coup que je charche la ram a fond si la carte aprés ne suit pas!
merci


----------



## greggorynque (3 Janvier 2008)

bucile a dit:


> Merci, mais me suis trompé j'utilise la CS3, en fait je me pose juste des question sur la carte graphique du mac book, parce qu'aprés le reste j'ai fait des comparaisons niveau processeur sur pc c'est bon, je me demande juste si ca vaut le coup que je charche la ram a fond si la carte aprés ne suit pas!
> merci



Vu que CS3 n'utilise pas la carte graphique (ou de facon minime) ne t'inquiette pas, j'utilise tous les jours totoshop et illu sur mon macbook et c'est aussi rapide que sur mon PC fixe:

C2D 2,2Ghz
2Go de Ram
HD3850

donc bon.....

les cartes graphique ca ne sert que pour les jeux et les applis qui utilisent l'opengl en visualisation (et la video ausi)


----------



## bucile (4 Janvier 2008)

ok, merci pour l'info par contre je suppose qui vaut mieu que je passe au moins à 
2G de ram, et si jamais je décide de me mettre a affter effect la faudra que j'envisage le mac book pro?
en tout cas merci beaucoup


----------



## Tox (4 Janvier 2008)

2 Go sont une nécessité pour tirer la quintessence du MB !


----------



## Steyff (16 Janvier 2008)

Hello 

Je suis un peu dans le cas de Bucile, je suis graphiste et n'ai pas les moyens de me payer un MB pro pour l'instant...ma question concerne dans un premier temps l'espace de travail, sous Photoshop, Illustrator ou Indesign, n'est ce pas trop réduit ? Et dans un second temps est ce que certains d'entre vous utilisent un ecran externe avec le MB pour travailler (chez vous ou ailleurs) sur une plus grande dalle, un 19",20" ou 22" par exemple, si oui j'aimerais connaitre vos avis sur la question. je n'ai pas l'intention de faire du montage vidéo pour le moment.
Je sais qu'un MB Pro serait bien plus approprié, même un 15", mais bon...
Merci d'avance pour vos experiences


----------



## Bjeko (17 Janvier 2008)

Salut Steyff,

j'ai depuis bientôt un an un macbook (core 2 duo 2 G°, 2 G° de Ram) pour les applis que tu cites (CS3) et ça roule sans problème même sur les gros fichiers.

J'utilise principalement le macbook en station de travail, avec écran 21" (en mode étendu) et DD FW externe. 

En nomade, le 13" ne permet pas un confort fabuleux mais la réso est suffisante pour dépanner pour du graphisme ou de la retouche d'image.


----------



## Steyff (17 Janvier 2008)

Excellent, c'est exactement ce que j'attendais comme réponse d'experiences 
Merci !
D'autres avis ?


----------



## greggorynque (17 Janvier 2008)

Steyff a dit:


> Excellent, c'est exactement ce que j'attendais comme réponse d'experiences
> Merci !
> D'autres avis ?



+1, je suis en ce moment même sur un gros PSD avec illu archicad et artantis d'ouvrts et ca tourne tres bien... (pense a 2Go de ram par contre)

Effectivement la bonne resolution permet d'avoir des palettes de bonne taille laisant de l'espace libre, et en plus le CS3 avec ses palettes retractables (aller sur le bord de l'écran quand les palettes sont planquées avec TAB les fait apparaitre ) fait gagner bcp de place...

L'absence de CG est invisible sur la suite CS3, et le processeur etant de bonne facture, il n'y a aucun soucis...
Je te conseille d'economiser des sous en prennant un MB avec 2Go de ram et avec le restant de prix du MBP de prendre un capsule par exemple


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2008)

Steyff a dit:


> Excellent, c'est exactement ce que j'attendais comme réponse d'experiences
> Merci !
> D'autres avis ?



En écran étendu, ça tournait très bien sur mon macbook coreduo 2Ghz avec 1Go de ram couplé à un écran tft 19".
Safari + iTunes sur le 13" et Toshop sur le 19".
Et en déplacement, ça reste bien plus confortable pour de la retouche que sur mon powerbook 12".
L'écran wide du MacBook est vraiment extra: tu mets tes palettes sur le côté et ton fichier au milieu.

Hésite pas à investir dans 2Go de RAM après ton achat (sur l'Apple Store elle est pas donnée) et tu trouves des écrans tft 20" ou 22" pour pas grand chose désormais.


----------



## Steyff (17 Janvier 2008)

Impecc impecc 
Merci bcp...c'est bien utile vos conseils.
J'avais un peu peur en fait de passer sur un 19 ou 20 et que ma résolution soit un peu "grosse" en le mettant en ecran principal à la maison...mais je vous fais confiance !!
Pour la ram oki, je vais prevoir ça, j'ai vu que Macway en avait, effectivement le deplacement est important pour moi, le Mb s'impose.


----------



## Bjeko (18 Janvier 2008)

Steyff a dit:


> J'avais un peu peur en fait de passer sur un 19 ou 20 et que ma résolution soit un peu "grosse" en le mettant en ecran principal à la maison...mais je vous fais confiance !!
> .



Tu règles la réso que tu veux indépendamment pour l'écran du macbook et du moniteur, donc pas de problème : mon 21" est géré par le macbook à sa résolution maxi (1680*1050) par exemple


----------



## spiider280 (18 Janvier 2008)

voila je vais bientot avoir un macbook pro et je me pose juste une petite question la configue que j'aurai sera un core duo 2,16 2GIGA de ram et une X1600 256mo avec dd de 100 j'aimerai vous posez donc cette question j'ai vu qu il y'avait aussi le meme mais avec un core duo 2giga sinon meme disque dur et meme carte video il existe donc deux version un avec le 2,16 et un avec 2giga de processeur lequel des deux et il le plus recent ? il n'y a que ca comme difference entre ses deux machine le proc ??


----------



## gouzhi (20 Janvier 2008)

bonjour, j aimerais m acheter un portable mb ou mbp mais je ne sais pas ce qu il y a de mieux entre:

-acheter un mb avec 2G de RAM neuf 
-trouver un mbp 15'' d occasion de génération précédente (intel core duo 1.83Ghz) pour environ le meme tarif

sachant que les coutures de mon porte-monnaie ne sont pas près de craquer ... je travaille essentiellement avec photoshop,  est ce qu une des 2 machines m offrirait une performance véritablement accrue? par ailleurs je dispose d un écran dell de 20'', est ce possible de connecter le portable à ce type d écran?

merci d avance pour vos lumières


----------



## Tox (20 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour et bienvenue !

Pour savoir si les performances seront accrues, il faudrait nous indiquer sur quelle machine tu travailles actuellement.

Je crois avoir compris en lisant divers témoignages que le MB suffit pour Photoshop. Alors peut-être est-il plus prudent de prendre cette machine neuve qu'une d'occasion dans le cas où justement ton budget n'est pas extensible. De plus, le MB Pro dont tu parles fait partie de la première révision. Personnellement, Apple et les révisions A... J'évite !


----------



## Tox (20 Janvier 2008)

spiider280 a dit:


> voila je vais bientot avoir un macbook pro et je me pose juste une petite question la configue que j'aurai sera un core duo 2,16 2GIGA de ram et une X1600 256mo avec dd de 100 j'aimerai vous posez donc cette question j'ai vu qu il y'avait aussi le meme mais avec un core duo 2giga sinon meme disque dur et meme carte video il existe donc deux version un avec le 2,16 et un avec 2giga de processeur lequel des deux et il le plus recent ? il n'y a que ca comme difference entre ses deux machine le proc ??


 Télécharge MacTracker et tu sauras tout, même le superflu !


----------



## gouzhi (20 Janvier 2008)

Merci pour cette réponse.

Oui c'est aussi ce que j'ai cru comprendre en parcourant le forum, à savoir qu'un macbook neuf serait un achat plus judicieux.

Par contre, quand je parlais de "performance accrues", j'entendais la comparaison entre mb pro d occasion et mb neuf. En ce moment, je suis sur PC 3.2Ghz et 1G de ram, ca tourne très bien mais c'est encombrant pour partir en voyage . 

Alala, quand je pense qu'à la fin il me faudra encore effectuer l'ultime choix de la couleur...


----------



## Tox (20 Janvier 2008)

Les derniers MB étant Santa Rosa, ils te fourniront les meilleures performances. Et avec 2 Go, ce n'est que du bonheur.


----------



## David_b (21 Janvier 2008)

gouzhi a dit:


> Alala, quand je pense qu'à la fin il me faudra encore effectuer l'ultime choix de la couleur...


Non : prend les deux.


----------



## Marvain (21 Janvier 2008)

Salut à tous et à toutes. Voila, j'ai pour projet d'acheter un ordinateur portable et je serais assez tenter par un mac. Néanmois j'ésite entre un macbook et un macbook pro. J'ai lu une quantité impressionante d'articles et de postes, et je dois dire que je ne sais toujours pas quoi choisir, c'est pourquoi j'aimerais votre avis sur deux configs, sachant que je souhaiterais utiliser logic studio 8, retouche photo et peut-être final cut studio:

macbook : 2,2 GHz 
                 4 Go de RAM
                 DD hitachi 200 Go 7200 trs 

RAM et DD achetés sur MACWAY. Le tout pour environ 1550 euros sachant que je devrais changer la ram et DD moi-même.

Ou alors un macbook pro serait plus indiqué : 2,4 Ghz
                                                                         4 Go de RAM
                                                                         DD 200 Go 7200 trs

Mais là le prix 2500 euro avec réduction étudiante et sachant que je devrais également changer les barettes de mémoire.

Alors, Macbook ça peut le faire ou macbook pro inévitable


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2008)

Hello.

Tu fais quoi avec Logic ?
Si tu te sers rarement de FinalCut le macbook peut le faire.


----------



## Marvain (22 Janvier 2008)

Merci de ton intérêt khyu. Pour logic je compte enregistrer du chant, des instruments, utiliser des amplis, puis quelques effets et samples, utilisation d'un carte son externe  (d'ailleurs s'il y a moyen d'être conseillé là aussi). Après faut que je m'exerce, mais je compte m'y mettre sérieusement et l'exploiter un maximum, progressivement biensur.


----------



## Marvain (22 Janvier 2008)

La vidéo ça sera pour après mais bon je voudrais prévoir sachant que je ne pourrais pas racheter un ordinateur niveau finance et je me retrouverais bloqué niveau perspective. J'hésite à attendre les nouveaux processeurs de macbook pro mais j'ai un peu peur du prix et surtout je ne sais pas si j'en aurais une réelle utilité. Le truc c'est que l'on se rend compte de ce qui nous fait défaut qu'une foi que l'on est plus en position de l'obtenir.


----------



## David_b (22 Janvier 2008)

Marvain a dit:


> La vidéo ça sera pour après mais bon je voudrais prévoir sachant que je ne pourrais pas racheter un ordinateur niveau finance et je me retrouverais bloqué niveau perspective. J'hésite à attendre les nouveaux processeurs de macbook pro mais j'ai un peu peur du prix et surtout je ne sais pas si j'en aurais une réelle utilité. Le truc c'est que l'on se rend compte de ce qui nous fait défaut qu'une foi que l'on est plus en position de l'obtenir.



la différence de puissance entre les 2 est minime, ça te reviendra moins cher d'acheter un MB et plus tard un écran externe pour avoir une surface confortable pour faire du montage.
Après, si tu as les moyens de te faire plaisir : l'alu c'est sympa


----------



## Marvain (22 Janvier 2008)

Merci pour ta réponse, je vais sûrement prendre un Macbook et le booster, si la différence est minime je préfère mettre les 1000 euros d'écart dans autre chose. Ce qui me génait c'était l'absence du firewire 800 et de l'express card, mais bon pour 1000 euros c'est un   peu excessif


----------



## David_b (22 Janvier 2008)

Marvain a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse, je vais sûrement prendre un Macbook et le booster, si la différence est minime je préfère mettre les 1000 euros d'écart dans autre chose. Ce qui me génait c'était l'absence du firewire 800 et de l'express card, mais bon pour 1000 euros c'est un   peu excessif



oui sauf si tu as besoin d'une express card ou du FW800 : t'as pas le choix 
J'ai du fw800 sur mon MacPro... j'ai qu'un disque de branché dessus, les autres sont en FW400 :rateau:

Tu mettrais quoi dans une express card ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2008)

Le mb milieu de gamme a le même cpu que le mbp de base. Niveau traitement, c'est presque identique.
Il n'y a que la carte graphique sur le mbp qui t'apporterai plus de confort pour le montage vidéo.

Tu as du firewire 400 sur le mb pour mettre ta carte son et bosser sous Logic.
Si tu boost bien le macbook en RAM avec un Disque dur à 7200tr/min, ça devrai être suffisant pour l'utilisation que tu fais de Logic.

L'économie réalisé te permettra comme l'a souligné David d'acheter un écran plat en plus pour bosser plus confortablement.


----------



## Marvain (23 Janvier 2008)

Pour l'express card c'était plus en prévision, histoire de concerver une certaine évolutivité, pour rajouter des ports du style e-sata ou de firewire en plus.  Peut-être par la suite nous rajouteront-ils des petites cartes sympa, qui sait?


----------



## xao85 (23 Janvier 2008)

Marvain a dit:


> Pour l'express card c'était plus en prévision, histoire de concerver une certaine évolutivité, pour rajouter des ports du style e-sata ou de firewire en plus.  Peut-être par la suite nous rajouteront-ils des petites cartes sympa, qui sait?


Oui c'est vrai que le macbook pro garde une certaine évolutivité grâce à son port express card mais franchement je ne l'utilise pas. Je pense que la chose la plus importante est la présence d'un port fire wire 800, écran 15,4 LED et carte graphique.


----------



## sclicer (3 Février 2008)

Petite question, sur les nouveaux MBp LED 15.4" l'autonomie à augmenter non ?
Mon Mb tiens environ 4-5h en mode prise de note (wifi/blutooth coupé, luminosité baissée etc...) et envrion 3h20 en dvd.
Pour ces deux usages quelle est l'autonomie réelle des derniers mbp.
De plus je compte prendre un 7200tr/min avec le mbp :

1/ EN  terme de puissance ça vaut la peine de perdre 50 go (7200tr/min = 200go et 5400tr/min=250)
De plus avec un disque dur de 7200tr/min, j'ai lus que l'autonomie en prenais un coup, est-ce véridique ?

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2008)

sclicer a dit:


> EN  terme de puissance ça vaut la peine de perdre 50 go (7200tr/min = 200go et 5400tr/min=250)
> De plus avec un disque dur de 7200tr/min, j'ai lus que l'autonomie en prenais un coup, est-ce véridique ?
> 
> Merci



Pour 50 Go, je prendrai le 7200 tr/min. Le laptop est beaucoup plus réactif. Et avec 200Go, tu as déjà de quoi faire.
La différence point de vue autonomie doit pas être étouffante.


----------



## xao85 (3 Février 2008)

Je me suis fait Lyon-Angers ce weekend et ben mon ordi a tourné presque 4h30 et il me restait encorede la baterie!  Mon utilisation, environ 1H30 de dvd puis ensuite power point et itunes (wifi coupé, bluetooth aussi et luminosité minimum)


----------



## sclicer (4 Février 2008)

Tu as un DD de 7200tr ?
Si oui ça me rassure du peu d'impact sur l'autonomie.
Sinon le mbp face à un Mac pro pour un amateur pour du traitement photos,divéo et peinture HD sur du 30" il tient le choc ? (config 2.4ghz,200go 7200tr,CG 256mo,4go de ram) 
Pour le  loisir :
Guitar hero qui demande une confige minimal d'environ 2ghz et d'une CG de 128mo, passera correctement sur 30" avec le mbp ? Par contre pour les jeux tels que cod4 et autre sont jouable sur le mbp ? Est-il assez puissant pour afficher un jolie rendu ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2008)

sclicer a dit:


> Sinon le mbp face à un Mac pro pour un amateur pour du traitement photos,divéo et peinture HD sur du 30" il tient le choc ? (config 2.4ghz,200go 7200tr,CG 256mo,4go de ram)
> Pour le  loisir :
> Guitar hero qui demande une confige minimal d'environ 2ghz et d'une CG de 128mo, passera correctement sur 30" avec le mbp ? Par contre pour les jeux tels que cod4 et autre sont jouable sur le mbp ? Est-il assez puissant pour afficher un jolie rendu ?



Pour tout ça, le macbookpro ira très bien.


----------



## sclicer (4 Février 2008)

Merci c'est bien ce que je pensais.
Mais sur un 30" tu es sûr ? (seulement pour guitar héro, COD4 étant exclue d'office.)


----------



## maverick1984 (4 Février 2008)

sclicer a dit:


> Petite question, sur les nouveaux MBp LED 15.4" l'autonomie à augmenter non ?
> Mon Mb tiens environ 4-5h en mode prise de note (wifi/blutooth coupé, luminosité baissée etc...) et envrion 3h20 en dvd.
> Pour ces deux usages quelle est l'autonomie réelle des derniers mbp.
> De plus je compte prendre un 7200tr/min avec le mbp :
> ...



L'autonomie à effectivement augmenter avec l'arrivée du LED je travaille pendants 5H sans problème si wifi coupé et lum à 40% ( et oui les écrans sont plus lumineux!!)

D'après moi tu ferai mieux de prendre le DD de 250go car le gain sera minime avec un 7200tr/min et oui ton autonomie en prendra un coup


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2008)

sclicer a dit:


> Merci c'est bien ce que je pensais.
> Mais sur un 30" tu es sûr ? (seulement pour guitar héro, COD4 étant exclue d'office.)



Je ne peux pas te le certifier avec exactitude.
Si le prochain macbook pro avec une 8800GT sort, ça le fera. 
Et avec l'actuel, si ça ne le fait pas avec la résolution native du 30", ça passera en abaissant celle-ci.



maverick1984 a dit:


> L'autonomie à effectivement augmenter avec l'arrivée du LED je travaille pendants 5H sans problème si wifi coupé et lum à 40% ( et oui les écrans sont plus lumineux!!)
> 
> D'après moi tu ferai mieux de prendre le DD de 250go car le gain sera minime avec un 7200tr/min et oui ton autonomie en prendra un coup



Je ne suis pas d'accord. Changer par un 7200 tr/min apporte un réel gain de performance. Les temps d'accès sont moindre, donc le système et les applis sont globalement plus réactives.
Si j'avais les sous, j'en mettrais un d'office. Même si on perd 10 min d'autonomie sur 5h.


----------



## keya08 (15 Février 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Voila je sais que je suis pas la 1er et je serais sûrement pas la dernière a poser cette question mais voila je souhaite passer du coté obscure est donc acheter un Macbook ou Macbook pro le problème cest que je narrive pas a me décider mon budget est assez limité et je me demande si acheter un MBP serait vraiment utile pour ce que jen fais à savoir pour moi p_hotoshop CS3, flash CS3, dreamweaver CS3 et _InDesign CS3 (je suis photographe je fais principalement de la retouche et mettre en ligne mes photos) et pour mon mari regarder les dvd et jouer occasionnellement 

Voila votre avis mintéresse
 Merci par avance pour vos reponses
Bonne journée
keya​


----------



## greggorynque (15 Février 2008)

oui, le macbook fait tourner toute la suite CS3 de facon parfaite (je le fais moi même tous les jours ou presque...

Pas de soucis pour un macbook avec 2Go de ram par contre


----------



## sclicer (15 Février 2008)

Bonjours.
Voilà je compte upgrader mon petit macbook .
Actuellement disque de 120go, je voudrais plus d'espace. J'ai vus que des 320go en 5400tr/min étaient sortis, sont-ils compatible macboook ?
Et petite question subsidiaire pour mon père, il se passionne pour la photographie et hésite entre les deux portables apple, sachant que c'est pour un usage de photographe amateur (du dimanche :rateau: , fin bon avec un très bon réflex) l'écran du macbook est si minable pour de la retouche sommaire ? (blance des couelurs,luminosité/contraste,recadrage) ? Si le macbook convient, je lui commande le même DD que moi pour son anniversaire (coup double :rose:  )


----------



## greggorynque (15 Février 2008)

si le DD fait le format normal, pas de soucis, mais fait attention, j'ai entendu parler de certains 2,5' plus épais.

Je ne crois pas qu'ils soient commercialisés, mais vérifie quand même...

Après sache que sur un laptop beaucoup plus simple a perdre, casser ou se faire voler, il est probablement mieux d'investir dans un DD un poil plus modeste afin de sauvegarder le plus souvent possible sur support externe.... (en FW400 par exemple...)

Mais cela reste mon humble avis (que je ne suis même pas toujours  )


----------



## calimero007 (16 Février 2008)

Je l'ai dans mon macbook depuis 1 semaine.
il tourne nickel
j'ai pas fait de bench pour comparer mais visiblement il a un temps d'accès "assez" lent en revanche il a des debit en lecture et écriture qui sont à la pointe.
Dès que je retrouve le test sur le Net j'envoie le lien.
De tête il me semble que dans certain test il dépasse le 7200 tr/mn en 200G


----------



## sclicer (16 Février 2008)

Merci de vos deux réponses.
Evidement le cas du DD externe s'impose pour les sauvegardes.
Mais quitte à changer de DD interne j'aime prendre le plus performant/grand du moment sans influence sur l'autonomie .


----------



## greggorynque (16 Février 2008)

Donc évite les 7200 qui sont un poil plus bruyants/gourmands


----------



## keya08 (16 Février 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> oui, le macbook fait tourner toute la suite CS3 de facon parfaite (je le fais moi même tous les jours ou presque...
> 
> Pas de soucis pour un macbook avec 2Go de ram par contre



  Certaine personne me dise que je vais etre decu par son manque de puissance et de fluidite et que je devrai m'orienter vers un mbp


----------



## David_b (16 Février 2008)

keya08 a dit:


> Certaine personne me dise que je vais etre decu par son manque de puissance et de fluidite et que je devrai m'orienter vers un mbp



ca dépend surtout du type (format et taille) de fichiers que tu manipules dessus


----------



## greggorynque (17 Février 2008)

Sous CS3 (et pas les CS2 et CS ) avec 2Go de ram, dire qu'il y a des ralentissements c'est de la pure pure mauvaise foi...

Dans l'usage courant d'ailleurs seul la taille de l'écran propose un vrai changement, le processeur du macbook pro n'étant sollicité que pour les applications de filtres et autres (et la carte graphique a peu pres jamais sous CS3)

Donc sincerement, pour du CS3 uniquement, si la taille de l'écran n'est pas primordiale, aucun soucis...


----------



## David_b (17 Février 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Sous CS3 (et pas les CS2 et CS ) avec 2Go de ram, dire qu'il y a des ralentissements *c'est de la pure pure mauvaise foi*...


C'est une blague ???
Tu fais quoi avec "CS3" pour être aussi catégorique (et loin de la vérité) ? De la retouche de timbres postes ?!

Même sur le MacPro (8go), il y a des moments où ça patauge...


----------



## greggorynque (17 Février 2008)

David_b a dit:


> C'est une blague ???
> Tu fais quoi avec "CS3" pour être aussi catégorique (et loin de la vérité) ? De la retouche de timbres postes ?!
> 
> Même sur le MacPro (8go), il y a des moments où ça patauge...



Non mais on ne peux pas dire que la CS3 a pas ce qu'il lui faut, après bien entendu si on travail des fichiers en triple A0 en 500 Dpi, la bécane ne suivra pas, mais ca c'est une question de logique, je crois. De plus, les dernière personnes qui ont posé des questions font principalement de la retouche photo..

Ce que je voulais dire c'est que pour la plupart des taches courantes, l'architecture du macbook ne se fait pas sentir car elle n'est pas utilisée a 100%, après, bien sur pour du travail très lourd, il faut une bécane appropriée.

Et je ne doute pas du gain de perf apporté par la macpro


----------



## David_b (17 Février 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Non mais on ne peux pas dire que la CS3 a pas ce qu'il lui faut,


qui dit ça ?


> Ce que je voulais dire c'est que pour la plupart des taches courantes, l'architecture du macbook ne se fai pas sentir car elle n'est pas utilisée a 100%, après, bien sur pour du travail très lourd, il faut une bécane appropriée.



alors dis ça, exactement, mais pas que "parler de ralentissements est de la mauvaise fois" c'est totalement déplacé et faux: car il y a des ralentissements...  
2Go ne sont pas du luxe avec CS3, loin de là.


----------



## greggorynque (17 Février 2008)

Non mis je ne pense pas que plus soit nécessaire pour de la retouche photo, ni indispensable pour 80% des utilisateurs. Il reste après les utilisateurs avancés comme toi qui ont besoin d plusieurs Go de ram pour pouvoir ouvrir des PSD de plus de 1Go, mais je rassure tout le monde de suite, photoshop marche très correctement avec 1Go tant que l'on a pas des fichiers trop lourds...

Les ralentissements sont du a la taille de fichiers pouvant déborder de la mémoire Ram disponible et pour une photo numérique ne pouvant difficilement dépasser les 100Mo même agrandie et calquifiée à donf, oui le macbook est suffisant. Et dire que ce dernier a des ralentissements dans le cadre d'une utilisation maitrisée, oui, je pense sincèrement que c'est de la mauvaise foi. 

Bien sur une personne ouvrant un PSD de 1,5Go poura parler de ralentiseements, mais ce n'est pas franchement le commun des mortels...

D'ailleurs si photoshop peut utiliser jusqu'a 8Go de Ram, il est limité a 3,7 dans la gestion d'une seule image, le reste sert de mémoire cache  (source)


----------



## David_b (17 Février 2008)

Si j'ai indiqué la RAM du MacPro, c'est juste pour m'épargner une réponse débile du genre "ah ouais, mais t'as passez de RAM". Pas de pot, t'as trouvé mieux: m'expliquer les imites de Photoshop...  
Merci pour l'info, mais rassure-toi: avant de claquer quasi 2000 euros dans CS3 et sensiblement plus dans le MacPro sur laquelle elle tourne, je me suis renseigné.

Sinon, je le répète, CS3 avec 2go sur un MB (surtout sous Leopard), c'est bien sans plus: Y avait déjà des ralentissements sur _mon MB avec 3go de RAM_, sur des "bêtes RAW" de 12Mo. Rien de spécial comme fichier, tu vois.

Je sais: tu vas me dire que mon MB était foireux  
C'est possible... Mais explique clairement quel genre de manips tu fais sur CS3 et avec quels fichiers. Depuis le début je dis que c'est le critère essentiel !

Mais ça suffit... pour moi. Cette discussion est stérile.
Photoshop est dispo en version d'essai, c'est facile d'apprécier ses performances sur un MB/leopard avec 1go de ram :rateau:


----------



## greggorynque (17 Février 2008)

Bon zut, j'ai perdu ma réponse par errueur, mais du coup je vais la faire courte.

Je suis éttonné, et j'ai envie de te dire que soit ton macbook etais bizarre, soit le fait de travailler sur macpro, te donne une impression de lenteur extreme (mais dans ce cas 95% des ordis du marchés paraissent lents) car franchement sur macbook avec 2Go j'arrive a faire vraiment tout ce que je veux (dont des PSD jusqu'a 300Mo qui sont des panneaux de présentation) et de facon franchement pas ralentie.

LE problme c'est que la question de la lenteur est quelques chose de assez sujectif dépendant des habitudes de l'utilisateurs et de ses autres bécanes, et franchement, comparé au reste du marché PC compris, le macbook est très compétitif et réactif.

Après, dsl, je ne voulais pas t'apprendre le fonctionnement de photoshop je pense que tu le connais mieux que moi


----------



## moirasc (18 Février 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
J'envisage l'achat d'un portable Apple, ayant toujours utilisé des PC jusqu'à présent (j'ai actuellement un portable Compaq sous Win XP: Athlon 3000+, 512Mo de ram, DD 80 Go, Geforce 4 64Mo).

Pour des raisons de budget, mais également pour son autonomie et sa taille, mon choix s'orientait a priori vers un MB, néanmoins, en allant faire un tour sur www.barefeats.com j'ai été assez surpris de voir l'écart monstrueux de performances qui semble exister entre un MB et MBpro!!!!
Et ceci me fait donc hésiter....

A 95% mon utilisation sera : Internet, DVD, Itunes, Suite office, QuarkxPress, et CS3.
mais c'est vrai que je n'exclue pas de jouer un chouilla de temps en temps (World of Warcraft notamment...).


Qu'en pensez vous ?
L'écart de performance est il si énorme entre MB et MBP ?
Si oui, le MB compense t'il par une autonomie vraiment accrue , un encombrement inférieur ?
Enfin, vais je réellement trouver une différence avec mon PC portable actuel ? (qui me permettait en tout cas de jouer de temps en temps à Wow sans problème...)

Merci de vos lumières.


----------



## desertea (18 Février 2008)

moirasc a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> J'envisage l'achat d'un portable Apple, ayant toujours utilisé des PC jusqu'à présent (j'ai actuellement un portable Compaq sous Win XP: Athlon 3000+, 512Mo de ram, DD 80 Go, Geforce 4 64Mo).
> 
> Pour des raisons de budget, mais également pour son autonomie et sa taille, mon choix s'orientait a priori vers un MB, néanmoins, en allant faire un tour sur www.barefeats.com j'ai été assez surpris de voir l'écart monstrueux de performances qui semble exister entre un MB et MBpro!!!!
> ...



La plus grosse différence est que le MBP à une carte graphique qui tient plus ou moins la route.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2008)

moirasc a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> J'envisage l'achat d'un portable Apple, ayant toujours utilisé des PC jusqu'à présent (j'ai actuellement un portable Compaq sous Win XP: Athlon 3000+, 512Mo de ram, DD 80 Go, Geforce 4 64Mo).
> 
> Pour des raisons de budget, mais également pour son autonomie et sa taille, mon choix s'orientait a priori vers un MB, néanmoins, en allant faire un tour sur www.barefeats.com j'ai été assez surpris de voir l'écart monstrueux de performances qui semble exister entre un MB et MBpro!!!!
> ...



Salut.

Un MacBook avec 2 Go de RAM conviendra à ton utilisation.
WoW tournera dessus (testé), les réglages vidéos ne seront pas au maxi mais ca reste jouable dans de bonnes conditions. 
La différence avec ton laptop actuel est bien présente. 

N'hésite pas à acheter ta ram à part, elle sera moins cher que sur l'Apple Store.


----------



## moirasc (20 Février 2008)

Merci de ces premières réponses.
Après pas mal de recherches, il semble effectivement que le Macbook me convienne mieux en terme d'encombrement et d'autonomie.​ 
Comment se situe le GMA par rapport aux cartes graphiques dédiées, pas celles de dernière génération mais par exemple par rapport aux GeForce 4 ?
Quelqu'un a les dimensions exactes des MB et MBP ? (on trouve sur le site officiel simplement l'épaisseur) ?
Enfin, le Superdrive du MB est il bien double couche ? (c'est pas très clair sur le site apple).​


----------



## esales (20 Février 2008)

Voici pour les dimensions :

http://www.apple.com/fr/macbook/specs.html

http://www.apple.com/fr/macbookpro/specs.html

Elles n'étaient pas cachées ....


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2008)

moirasc a dit:


> Enfin, le Superdrive du MB est il bien double couche ? (c'est pas très clair sur le site apple).​



Ui.


----------



## moirasc (20 Février 2008)

esales a dit:


> Voici pour les dimensions :
> 
> http://www.apple.com/fr/macbook/specs.html
> 
> ...



Merci !
Ouch! la différence de format est loin d'être négligeable ! ce qui me conforte pour le MB...
Ras le bol de me trimballer un piano dans ma sacoche tous les jours....:rose:
Par contre, il faut vraiment que je dégote un comparo Geforce 4/GMA pour savoir si je peux espérer un jour jouer au moins à Wow ou à Far Cry en low rez...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2008)

moirasc a dit:


> Par contre, il faut vraiment que je dégote un comparo Geforce 4/GMA pour savoir si je peux espérer un jour jouer au moins à Wow ou à Far Cry en low rez...



Suffisait de demander.
WoW pas de problème. FarCry je suis pas sûr.
Va faire un tour du côté du forum jeu, ils en parlent.


----------



## moirasc (20 Février 2008)

"Va faire un tour du côté du forum jeu, ils en parlent. "
Bonne idée ! J'y file...
je connais pas trop le propriétaire encore, c'est pour ça que je n'ai pas eu ce réflexe...


----------



## greggorynque (20 Février 2008)

Far cry je l'ai essayé, ça ce lance mais ça raaaaaaaaaaame... injouable....


----------



## moirasc (21 Février 2008)

Ok.
Oh moins, ça a le mérite d'être clair.
Merci Greggorynque, je n'en attendais pas moins d'un voisin clermontois..


----------



## moirasc (27 Février 2008)

Hello à tous,
peut être avez vous suivi ma mésaventure dans le post "Nouveaux MacBook"... 
Grosso modo , j'ai commandé un MB la semaine dernière , et alors même que je ne l'ai pas encore reçu , je m'aperçois qu'il y a eu une MAJ sur l'Apple store avec baisse des prix et augmentation des perfs des machines... :mouais: 
Donc, je vais renvoyer mon MB dès réception afin d'obtenir son remboursement et me recommander dans la foulée un nouveau portable sur le store..

Toutefois, avec la baisse des prix, il me vient de nouveau l'idée d'opter pour un Macbook pro....

De ce que j'ai pu lire ici et là, voici la liste des avantages que j'ai pu trouver à chacune de ces 2 machines :
MB : autonomie, faible encombrement, prix
MBP : robustesse, silence de fonctionnement, multitouch pad, clavier rétroéclairé, look.

Merci de m'indiquer si je me fais de fausses idées (notamment sur l'autonomie, la robustesse, et le silence de fonctionnement...) ​


----------



## David_b (27 Février 2008)

moirasc a dit:


> MBP : robustesse, *silence de fonctionnement*, multitouch pad, clavier rétroéclairé, look.



 
je veux dire : il est pas plus bruyant qu'un MB, qui est silencieux en usage normal. Mais il est pas plus silencieux non plus 

avantages du MBP :
CG dédiée
*Excellent écran.*
Clavier rétro éclairé
FW800
alu (look)
Express Card (je me demande qui en a l'usage réel).
Sortie DVI native (moins chiant, quoi)

avantages du MB:
prix
poids
blanc (ou noir)
clavier génial pour écrire.


----------



## moirasc (27 Février 2008)

Ok, pour ton info sur le bruit.
J'avais lu que le MB avait tendance à chauffer plus que le MBP , et donc, à déclencher plus souvent les ventilos de refroidissement.

1/ La robustesse :je lis beaucoup de problème de fissures du bottom case des MB et de bris d'écran pour des chocs minimes. Les MBP ont ils également ce genre de souci ??

2/ Le poids : 200 ou 300g de moins pour le MB il est vrai, mais le chargeur du MBP est apparement plus léger que celui du MB.

3/ L'autonomie : on lit tout et son contraire... Le MB aurait une merveilleuse autonomie du fait d'un écran plus petit, mais le MBP pro avec écran à LED serait également autonome.. qu'en est il réellement ??


Si le prix est naturellement un argument important de mon choix, je souhaite avant tout un portable nomade.
Qui dit nomade, dit pour moi : petit, léger, robuste, silencieux, autonome.

*A mes yeux*, la différence dce taille/poids n'est pas colossale, en tout cas pas suffisante pour me pousser à choisir le MB les yeux fermés. (le MB est un peu plus petit, mais aussi légèrement plus épais, le MB est moins lourd, mais son chargeur est plus lourd que celui du MBP...)
C'est pourquoi les critères robustesse, silence et autonomie sont décisifs pour moi.

Alors si c'est kif-kif niveau bruit de fonctionnement , ça donne quoi niveau autonomie et robustesse ?


​


----------



## David_b (27 Février 2008)

moirasc a dit:


> Ok, pour ton info sur le bruit.
> J'avais lu que le MB avait tendance à chauffer plus que le MBP , et donc, à déclencher plus souvent les ventilos de refroidissement.​


ça je sais pas: j'ai un usage raisonnable des portables 



> 1/ La robustesse :je lis beaucoup de problème de fissures du bottom case des MB et de bris d'écran pour des chocs minimes. Les MBP ont ils également ce genre de souci ??


L'alu ne casse pas 



> 2/ Le poids : 200 ou 300g de moins pour le MB il est vrai, mais le chargeur du MBP est apparemment plus léger que celui du MB.


 le MBP est plsu lourd, j'ai senti la différence, même si elle est minime. Je crois aussi qu'il a un _plus gros_ transformateur.



> 3/ L'autonomie : on lit tout et son contraire... Le MB aurait une merveilleuse autonomie du fait d'un écran plus petit, mais le MBP pro avec écran à LED serait également autonome.. qu'en est il réellement ??


 Réellement ? je connais juste mon cas: moins d'autonomie avec le MBP qu'avec le MB pour le même usage. ca reste très bon malgré tout 



> Qui dit nomade, dit pour moi : petit, léger, robuste, silencieux, autonome.


pour faire quoi, c'est surtout ça la question.
Il y a le Air, y a pas plus léger chez Apple 

si tu n'as pas besoin de graphismes un peu poussés ou d'un meilleur écran, prends le MB. Enfin, c'est mon avis.​


----------



## moirasc (27 Février 2008)

> Réellement ? je connais juste mon cas: moins d'autonomie *avec le MBP qu'avec le MBP* pour le même usage. ca reste très bon malgré tout



 Y a une coquille dans ton message... il est où le "P" en trop ?? 

Merci en tous cas de toutes ces infos...

Tu penses que dans la mesure où je n'ai pas besoin de la CG, le MBP fait payer bien cher son clavier rétro-éclairé, son multi-touch pad, sa robustesse, et son look ?


----------



## David_b (27 Février 2008)

moirasc a dit:


> Y a une coquille dans ton message... il est où le "P" en trop ??


Merci, c'est corrigé 
Il fallait lire "le MBP a moins d'autonomie que le MB"


> Tu penses que dans la mesure où je n'ai pas besoin de la CG, le MBP fait payer bien cher son clavier rétro-éclairé, son multi-touch pad, sa robustesse, et son look ?


"Cher", c'est trop vague. Ca dépend de tes besoins, de tes moyens. De tes priorités.

Je suis passé d'un MB à un MBP:
1/ à cause de l'écran qui me fatigue moins les yeux (ça m'a fait un choc quand j'ai comparé les 2)
2/ la clavier rétro éclairé
3/Pour me faire plaisir.

Ca ne me choque pas de claquer quelques milliers d'euros dans des ordinateurs. C'est là où je passe l'essentiel de mon temps. Mais ça me rendrait malade de dépenser 1 euro dans un poste de TV: plutôt aller perdre mon temps à compter les pavés sur la route que d'offrir une seule seconde de mon temps à cette machine à décérébrer (cet avis n'est que ça: mon avis, pas la peine de me lapider. De toute façon j'ai pas mal ) 

Savoir si une chose est chère ou pas, c'est uniquement une question de choix personnels 

Edit: autant je suis fan du look du MB blanc, autant je dois dire que je sui tombé sous le charme du look du MBA dès que je l'ai vu en vrai.


----------



## moirasc (27 Février 2008)

David_b a dit:


> Merci, c'est corrigé
> Il fallait lire "le MBP a moins d'autonomie que le MB"


Ok, réponse, claire , nette et précise et importante pour mon choix.
Je veux pouvoir regarder un DVD ou un DivX du début à la fin sur mon portable sans être interrompu par une panne de batterie.
Egalement, le fait d'avoir une autonomie substantielle est un avantage pour moi (voyages en train et en avion de temps en temps).



> "Cher", c'est trop vague. Ca dépend de tes besoins, de tes moyens. De tes priorités.


Tu as raison.
Mais, pour moi, le fait de posséder une CG dédiée n'est pas un avantage en soi du MBP, je n'en ai pas la moindre utilité....
Les seuls avantages du MBP sont pour moi (par ordre décroissant) : 
1) le rétro-éclairage du clavier,
2) le multi-touch pad,
3) la robustesse (boîtier alu oblige).
4) le look, 
5) l'écran de meilleure qualité (plusieurs mac users le rapportent), mais j'ai déjà eu un MacBook entre les mains , et je n'ai pas été choqué par une qualité d'image pourrage...




> Edit: autant je suis fan du look du MB blanc, autant je dois dire que je sui tombé sous le charme du look du MBA dès que je l'ai vu en vrai.


+1 !!!
De passage à Lyon hier, et je suis allé à l'Apple Store voir le MBA : cet appareil est absolument magnifique...
De toute évidence, il aurait un DD plus performant, et un proc un peu meilleur, c'est vers cette machine que je me tournerai. (rien à faire du lecteur optique ou d'un port USB supplémentaire...).


----------



## Tox (27 Février 2008)

moirasc a dit:


> Les seuls avantages du MBP sont pour moi (par ordre décroissant) :
> 
> 3) la robustesse (boîtier alu oblige).
> 
> ...


L'alu ne sera pas un avantage en terme de robustesse. C'est une légende ! Sinon, tous les casques moto seraient en alu, non ?

Un petit "défaut" qu'il faut encore relever sur le MBP : le clavier à l'ancienne, bien moins confortable. Au passage, il est vraiment étrange que le MB ait le clavier et pas le multi-touch et que le MBP soit dans la situation inverse  C'est un peu comme si les deux récentes évolutions avaient connu une gestation un peu courte ; deux modèles de transition en prévision du mois de juin ?

Edit : par contre le prix de vente du MBP d'entrée de gamme devient assez intéressant.


----------



## moirasc (27 Février 2008)

Tox a dit:


> L'alu ne sera pas un avantage en terme de robustesse. C'est une légende ! Sinon, tous les casques moto seraient en alu, non ?


Mouaif, cela dit, ça m'étonnerait que la bottom case en alu du MBP se fissure comme celles des MB, comme j'ai pu le lire, à cause du claquement répété du top case sur la bottom case lors de la fermeture du portable....



> Un petit "défaut" qu'il faut encore relever sur le MBP : le clavier à l'ancienne, bien moins confortable.


C'est un élément intéressant que je te remercie d'avoir souligné... 
De prime abord c'est justement le clavier du MBP qui m'apparaissait le plus... "fonctionnel"



> Au passage, il est vraiment étrange que le MB ait le clavier et pas le multi-touch et que le MBP soit dans la situation inverse  C'est un peu comme si les deux récentes évolutions avaient connu une gestation un peu courte ; deux modèles de transition en prévision du mois de juin ?


Il est vrai qu'il eût été sympathique de doter les nouveaux MB du multi touch...



> Edit : par contre le prix de vente du MBP d'entrée de gamme devient assez intéressant.


Tu l'as dit.... c'est bien cela qui me fait hésiter maintenant... à 1650 &#8364; le MBP 2.4Ghz, 2Go ram , 200Go DD, CG 256 Mo, contre 1260 euros pour le MB 2.4Ghz, 2Go ram, 250Go DD (tarifs éducation) , ça fait se poser des questions.....


----------



## Tox (28 Février 2008)

moirasc a dit:


> Mouaif, cela dit, ça m'étonnerait que la bottom case en alu du MBP se fissure comme celles des MB, comme j'ai pu le lire, à cause du claquement répété du top case sur la bottom case lors de la fermeture du portable....


Très concrètement, le polycarbonate des MB assurera une très haute résistance aux chocs et aux pressions. Le plastique du repose-poignets est le point faible sur certaines séries de machines. Le défaut majeure de cette coque en plastique est sa sensibilité aux rayures (personnellement, je m'en moque). L'aluminium a pour lui une meilleure résistance aux petites rayures et un aspect très soigné. Par contre, il se déforme, même parfois lors d'une sollicitation normal. Certains PB ont commencé, par exemple, à se voiler. Il est très conducteur, tant de chaleur que d'électricité, rendant parfois son usage désagréable. Bref, à chaque fois que l'on parle d'un nouveau Mac pro portable, tu comprendras que j'espère une solution plus rationnelle que l'aluminium pour un usage nomade.



moirasc a dit:


> Tu l'as dit.... c'est bien cela qui me fait hésiter maintenant... à 1650  le MBP 2.4Ghz, 2Go ram , 200Go DD, CG 256 Mo, contre 1260 euros pour le MB 2.4Ghz, 2Go ram, 250Go DD (tarifs éducation) , ça fait se poser des questions.....


 C'est surtout la durée de vie de cette génération de MBP qui pourrait freiner tout achat actuellement.


----------



## David_b (28 Février 2008)

Tox a dit:


> Très concrètement, le polycarbonate des MB assurera une très haute résistance aux chocs et aux pressions.


La coque est solide, c'est vrai : mon MB est tombé une fois (hauteur d'un bureau stantard). La coque n'as pas morflé: rien. Mais à l'intérieur c'est pas la même chose, ça été plus facile d'en racheter un. 
J'aurais préféré une coque alu qui se plie et absorbe en partie le choc. Enfin quelque chose dans le genre. On verra à la prochaine chute si le MBP résiste mieux que le MB :rateau:


----------



## moirasc (28 Février 2008)

Tox a dit:


> C'est surtout la durée de vie de cette génération de MBP qui pourrait freiner tout achat actuellement.


Tu as des infos là-dessus ?​


----------



## greggorynque (28 Février 2008)

Une chose est sur, je suis actuellemnt à NY et nous ne sommes absolument pas la cible prioritaire apple et son macbookair (bien qu'ils nous en vendrons aussi)

Je n'ai jamais vu autant d'iphones au m2 qu'a manhattan, et il est sur que le nombre de MBA (il y a déjà plus de macs que de PC dans tous les cafés), est appelé a être considérable.

Comme l'iphone et avant cela l'ipod, le MBA est un objet de mode, cher (mais tès bien, sisi), créant un besoin chez les gens qui aide a faire grimper les ventes moyennes du reste des macs...

PS: Vous verriez la campage de pub, pas une rue n'a pas son affiche MBA.....


----------



## moirasc (28 Février 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Une chose est sur, je suis actuellemnt à NY et nous ne sommes absolument pas la cible prioritaire apple et son macbookair (bien qu'ils nous en vendrons aussi)
> 
> Je n'ai jamais vu autant d'iphones au m2 qu'a manhattan, et il est sur que le nombre de MBA (il y a déjà plus de macs que de PC dans tous les cafés), est appelé a être considérable.
> 
> ...


 
Curieux en effet que l'Iphone ne se vende pas plus en France...
Les chiffres des ventes sont monstrueux aux US alors que dans mon entourage, je ne connais qu'un ou deux geeks qui l'ont acheté..​


----------



## greggorynque (28 Février 2008)

Mais la raison n'est pas si compliquée, a 400$, l'iphone ne vaut guère que 250 ou 300&#8364;, et les forfaites proposés sont tout bonnements geniaux et pas chers...

Sans compter le nombre démentiel, mais alors démentiel de hotspots ouverts.......

Bref, mais revenons au MBA, il y en a une bonne 20aine en demonstration sur la 5eme avenue, et c'est enl'ayant dans les mains qu'on comprend vrament pourquoi on peu l'appeller ultraportable malgré sa dalle...

Mis a part dans la voiture (je ne sais plus qui en parlais) il est parfait et enterre sur tous les points le PB 12'

Le seul vrai default est la batterie inamovible...


----------



## moirasc (28 Février 2008)

"Bref, mais revenons au MBA, il y en a une bonne 20aine en demonstration sur la 5eme avenue, et c'est enl'ayant dans les mains qu'on comprend vrament pourquoi on peu l'appeller ultraportable malgré sa dalle...

Mis a part dans la voiture (je ne sais plus qui en parlais) il est parfait et enterre sur tous les points le PB 12'

Le seul vrai default est la batterie inamovible..."

Effectivement je l'ai eu mardi entre les mains, c'est une tuerie !!
A mon sens, 2 autres défauts majeurs (3?) quand même :
- les processeurs faiblement cadencés
- la lenteur du DD
- l'absence de port FW (?)

Mais clair qu'il enterre un PB 12'... ​


----------



## Tox (28 Février 2008)

David_b a dit:


> La coque est solide, c'est vrai : mon MB est tombé une fois (hauteur d'un bureau stantard). La coque n'as pas morflé: rien. Mais à l'intérieur c'est pas la même chose, ça été plus facile d'en racheter un.
> J'aurais préféré une coque alu qui se plie et absorbe en partie le choc. Enfin quelque chose dans le genre. On verra à la prochaine chute si le MBP résiste mieux que le MB :rateau:


 Si la coque se plie sous le même choc que celui décrit sur ton MB, la casse risque d'être la même, mais le résultat extérieur bien plus spectaculaire. Je le répète, j'ai roulé sur mon iBook avec une voiture, le boîtier a résisté. Seul l'écran a craqué. L'iBook fonctionne maintenant sur ma TV LCD


----------



## Tox (28 Février 2008)

moirasc a dit:


> Tu as des infos là-dessus ?​


Le calendrier des sorties Intel est assez explicite, non ?


----------



## moirasc (28 Février 2008)

Tox a dit:


> Le calendrier des sorties Intel est assez explicite, non ?


Euh..j'ai du passer à côté...  
On le trouve où ce calendrier ?


----------



## Tox (28 Février 2008)

moirasc a dit:


> Euh..j'ai du passer à côté...
> On le trouve où ce calendrier ?


 Disons que Montevina est le prochain cap très proche. Plus de détails ici.


----------



## greggorynque (29 Février 2008)

moirasc a dit:


> Effectivement je l'ai eu mardi entre les mains, c'est une tuerie !!
> A mon sens, 2 autres défauts majeurs (3?) quand même :
> - les processeurs faiblement cadencés
> - la lenteur du DD
> ...



Alors franchement le processeur, je ne trouve pas que ce soit un problême (je tourne a 1Ghz sur batterie avec mon macbook, et les ralentissements ne sont pas légions...)

Le DD eventuellement mais encore une fois le ralentissement dans l'usage courant est limité (et au pire tu a le DD SSD qui est donné...  )

Le port FW, certes, cela en rebutera plus d'un, mais cela reste un port completement sous utilisé en comparaison de l'usb.... LE public visé par ce produit au moins dans un premier temps, ne sais probablement même pas ce que c'est   (je n'ai pas dit moins bien, j'ai dit très peu utilisé (pour pas soulever les foules) )


----------



## Tox (29 Février 2008)

Une barrière psychologique à franchir : payer plus cher pour moins (vitesse, connectique, usage, etc.) Mais c'est vrai que l'objet est tentant, j'ai failli me faire avoir lorsque je l'ai pris en mains.


----------



## TiLoKi (29 Février 2008)

Bonjour à tous !!

Je suis un photographe amateur mais assez exigeant pour mes photos (tirages expos) et je me tate bcp entre me MB et MBP. 
Ma principale question au niveau de l'écran : celui du MBP est-il tant supérieur au MB (LED) ? ou bien le MB a-t-il déjà un très bon ecran une fois calibré e.g ? ce laptop sera mon unique station de travail pour mes retouches ss toshop et je suis souvent en déplacement du coup je trouve le MB bcp plus nomade, et puis aussi le prix !!

Merci de vos conseils ;o)​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Février 2008)

TiLoKi a dit:


> Bonjour à tous !!
> 
> Je suis un photographe amateur mais assez exigeant pour mes photos (tirages expos) et je me tate bcp entre me MB et MBP.
> Ma principale question au niveau de l'écran : celui du MBP est-il tant supérieur au MB (LED) ? ou bien le MB a-t-il déjà un très bon ecran une fois calibré e.g ? ce laptop sera mon unique station de travail pour mes retouches ss toshop et je suis souvent en déplacement du coup je trouve le MB bcp plus nomade, et puis aussi le prix !!
> ...



Si tu ajoutes un écran TFT de bonne qualité au MB, ça va très bien.
Cependant un MB seul flatte énormément les couleurs.
L'écran mat du MBP est de bien meilleur qualité et tu as tout sous la main.


----------



## moirasc (29 Février 2008)

Si tu veux te passer d'écran TFT à part, ça fait quand même petit un MacBook 13" pour un photographe....  
D'autre part, même s'il existe une différence de taille non négligeable entre le MB et le MBP (3cm de moins en largeur, et 1,6cm de moins en profondeur), tu as quand même la satisfaction avec le MBP d'un écran qui utilise bien toute la surface de la top cover contrairement à l'acran du MB...

Donc MBP + grand,certes, mais espace mieux utilisé.​


----------



## TiLoKi (29 Février 2008)

Justement je me demandais si 13"3 irait pour de la retouche, il faut que je test en vrai. Mais le coté plus nomade me plait bien, comme dit je suis tjs en déplacement pour mon boulot et le prix est pas négligeable.

En fait je me suis orienté vers mac depuis peu, avant je partais sur Dell (M2300 ou D630) mais j'ai lu un peu partout que Mac est top pour les applis graphiques ... du coup est-ce que le MB, mm si moins bien que MBP et brillant, est deja meilleur qu'un ecran mat dell e.g ou autre marque une fois calibré ?

Que pensez-vous du refurb mac ? vaut le coup, pas de risque ?​


----------



## moirasc (29 Février 2008)

> Justement je me demandais si 13"3 irait pour de la retouche, il faut que je test en vrai. Mais le coté plus nomade me plait bien, comme dit je suis tjs en déplacement pour mon boulot et le prix est pas négligeable.
> 
> En fait je me suis orienté vers mac depuis peu, avant je partais sur Dell (M2300 ou D630) mais j'ai lu un peu partout que Mac est top pour les applis graphiques ... du coup est-ce que le MB, mm si moins bien que MBP et brillant, est deja meilleur qu'un ecran mat dell e.g ou autre marque une fois calibré ?
> 
> Que pensez-vous du refurb mac ? vaut le coup, pas de risque ?


 
Pour le prix, effectivement, le problème existe. Même si l'entrée de gamme MBP est vraiment excellent, il est environ 450 plus cher qu'un MB bien équipé.
Pour ce qui est de l'écran, les Mac ont globalement un écran de qualité comparé aux PC avec une totale absence de rémanence, un pitch très petit.
Le rétroéclairage LED des MBP est forcément plus uniforme, et moins agressif que les néons d'un MB, mais rien ne vaut un test comparatif en situation pour savoir si un MB bien calibré n'est pas suffisant pour tes besoins...

Pour ce qui est du refurb, ça ne pose aucun problème du point de vue garantie chez Mac.
Maintenant reste à savoir s'il y a ou pas de bonnes affaires à faire ou pas....
Les promos qu'on trouve un peu partout sur les appareils d'ancienne gamme sont intéressantes... là aussi, il faut comparer en surveillant le refurb (tôt le matin)...

​


----------



## arnaudsn (5 Mars 2008)

desole de poster peut etre une discussion redondante..
gros dilemme pour moi, je vais m acheter un portable mais j hesite entre MB (le noir a 250 go) et MBP (celui a 200 go).
Mon application: internet, qq jeux et des montages sur imovie : je realise pas des films, ca reste des clips de 5-10 min gd max. j'ai un camera mini Dv et actullement je bosse sur mon vieux PG4 titanium (ok ca rame a mort).. 
donc le MB suffira t il a maniper les fichiers sans trop de ralentissement? si certains ont un retour d experience sur les montages avec un MB je suis preneur

Merci d avance


----------



## Tox (6 Mars 2008)

Si je me souviens bien, le passage de l'iBook 1.2 GHz au MB 2.16 GHz m'a permis de diviser par quatre le temps de création d'un DVD (iMovie + iDVD).

PS : l'achat d'un MB noir ne se justifie pas du point de vue qualité/prix. Par contre, si on aime cette couleur, c'est une autre histoire...


----------



## arnaudsn (6 Mars 2008)

desole, je me suis fourvoyé... je parlais des nouveaux MB à 1399 euros (le balc est à 1199 euros avec un DD de 160 go) et les nouveaux MBP 15' à 1799 euros.

en tout cas merci pour ta reponse. Je pense deplus en plus m'orienter vers un MB, je ne pense pas etre assez calé en montage video pour exploiter tte les capacités du MBP​


----------



## moirasc (6 Mars 2008)

arnaudsn a dit:


> desole de poster peut etre une discussion redondante..
> gros dilemme pour moi, je vais m acheter un portable mais j hesite entre MB (le noir a 250 go) et MBP (celui a 200 go).
> Mon application: internet, qq jeux et des montages sur imovie : je realise pas des films, ca reste des clips de 5-10 min gd max. j'ai un camera mini Dv et actullement je bosse sur mon vieux PG4 titanium (ok ca rame a mort)..
> donc le MB suffira t il a maniper les fichiers sans trop de ralentissement? si certains ont un retour d experience sur les montages avec un MB je suis preneur
> ...


 
Je vias essayer de te dire ce que j'en pense, car étant actuellement dans la même position que toi, j'ai pas mal approfondi la question....
Faisons l'état des lieux des différences :

1/ Taille : 
3cm de moins en largeur et 1.6cm de moins en profondeur pour le MacBook face au MBPro 15", épaisseur comparable.
C'est pas monstrueux comme différence quand les MB et MBP sont fermés mais quand même... (à chacun de juger en fonction de la malette/sacoche qu'il va utiliser pour le transporter..
Grosse différence par contre lorsque les portables sont ouverts. (ça multiplie par 2 forcément la surface).

2/ Poids :
200-300g de moins pour le MB, le chargeur du MB est également un tout petit peu plus léger (50g?) et petit.

3/ Ecran :
écran brillant sur le MB, mat sur le MBpro, et de meilleure qualité (rendu des couleurs...)
A noter également que l'écran du MBpro utilise mieux la place disponible du top cover que le MB qui laisse penser que de la place a été perdue sur le MB (il pourrait être encore plus petit vu la taille de l'écran).

4/ Autonomie :
légèrement en faveur du MB.
Grosso modo , d'après tout ce que j'ai pu lire sur le net et récupérer comme avis autour de moi :
En lecture DVD/ DivX : 2h15 pour le MBpro , 2h35 pour le MB
En utilisation bureautique (luminosité diminuée, etc..) : 4H pour le MBpro, un peu moins de 5H pour le MB.

A noter que ces données sont certainement revues à la hausse sur les nouveaux MB et MBpro dotées des nouveaux processeurs Intel Penryn moins gourmands en énergie.... (mais l'amélioration devrait être discrète et comparable entre MB et MBpro).

5/ Robustesse :
Là, les choses sont claires et nettes : MBpro:1 - MB: 0
La case du MBpro est en alu, donc indestructible.
Celle du MBpro est en plastique, très rigide, et très/trop cassant semble t'il (même si Apple couvre la casse du boîtier même hors garantie).

De plus, même si on s'écarte un peu du concept de "robustesse", il suffit de comparer l'aspect cosmétique d'un MB et d'un MB pro dans un magasin pour constater que ce dernier vieillit bien mieux que le MB (rayures, plastique qui devient terne, salissures qui marquent sur le blanc...)
A la fnac, les MBPro de démonstration paraissent toujours "neufs" !

6/ Look/ergonomie :
Bon niveau ergonomie du clavier, il y a les partisans du clavier MBpro et ceux du nouveau clavier MB/MBA... 
J'ai lu dans plusieurs forums des problèmes de touches bloquées sur le MB, jamais lu l'équivalent sur le MBpro.
Pas d'autre solution que de tester, les 2 sont très différents, on aime ou on n'aime pas.

Concernant le trackpad, le MBpro dispose maitenant du multitouch pad fort sympathique (avance/recul des pages, zoom/dézoom, pivotage d'une image de 90°).

Niveau look, le clavier du MBP est rétroéclairé... je ne sais pas si c'est d'une utilité folle (je ne regarde pas le clavier quand je tape), mais en tout cas, c'est super chouette...

Pour le look général, on aimera le look alu ou on préférera le blanc/noir... Mac semble en tout cas abandonner le Blanc sur ces appareils, donc le MB blanc se démodera sûrement plus vite que les 2 autres.

7/ Performances générales
Le match est quasi nul, les processeurs sont identiques, donc pas ou très peu de différence entre un MB et un MBpro pour les applications non-3D.
Peut être tout de même un micro-avantage au MBpro, qui, du fait qu'il est doté d'une carte graphique dédiée n'utilisera pas la mémoire Ram pour l'affichage contrairement au MB.

8/ Performances graphiques :
Bon; be, ;là , c'est vite vu... impossible de jouer sur un MB ou de faire de l'imagerie 3D un peu poussée....
Le chipset graphique du MB est poussif, bien plus encore que la CG dédiée d'un vieux Powerbook G4.


9/ Prix :
Avantage au MB, avec des tarifs inférieurs de 400-450 au MBpro à Processeur/Ram/DD identiques.



Voilà au final , j'aurai tendance à dire que pour celui qui a le budget (1700-1800) d'un MBpro, mais qui veut vraiment un appareil portable, il vaut mieux opter pour un Mac Book Air !
Et qu'en cas de budget moindre, il vaut mieux opter soit pour un MB, soit pourquoi pas pour un Powerbook G4 d'occase, pour disposer d'un écran plus grand, du look, et pour pouvoir jouer au moins "un peu".​


----------



## David_b (6 Mars 2008)

moirasc a dit:


> J'ai lu dans plusieurs forums des problèmes de touches bloquées sur le MB, jamais lu l'équivalent sur le MBpro.


T'as mal lu 

Sinon, pour voir eu les deux, je rêve d'un MBP avec le clavier du MB...



> Niveau look, le clavier du MBP est rétroéclairé... je ne sais pas si c'est d'une utilité folle (je ne regarde pas le clavier quand je tape), mais en tout cas, c'est super chouette...


hyper pratique, on peut plus s'en passer quand on y a goûté. 



> Peut être tout de même un micro-avantage au MBpro, qui, du fait qu'il est doté d'une carte graphique dédiée n'utilisera pas la mémoire Ram pour l'affichage contrairement au MB.


Avantage du MB pas pro: changer facilement de disque dur pour un 7200t. (ça rend l'OS tellement plus fluide et réactif)


----------



## greggorynque (6 Mars 2008)

moirasc a dit:


> 4/ Autonomie :
> légèrement en faveur du MB.
> Grosso modo , d'après tout ce que j'ai pu lire sur le net et récupérer comme avis autour de moi :
> En lecture DVD/ DivX : 2h15 pour le MBpro , 2h35 pour le MB
> En utilisation bureautique (luminosité diminuée, etc..) : 4H pour le MBpro, un peu moins de 5H pour le MB.​



Les seules personnes qui ne tiennent que 2h en lecture de film sont celles qui ne connaissent pas VLC ! Quick time est hypr gourmand alors que VLC prend moins de 5% du proc ce qui me fait tenir plus de 4h30 en lecture DivX sur mon MB

Ah, et pour le clavier, celui de MB est indeniablement plus agréable/bien fini que celui très viellissant du MBP (honte d'ailleurs qu'ils ne l'aient pas changé...)


----------



## Ni13el (6 Mars 2008)

Bonjour !
Les prochains macbook et macbook pro avec la plateforme Intel Centrino 2 devrait sortir quand ?​


----------



## greggorynque (6 Mars 2008)

On Ne Sait Paaaassssss


----------



## arnaudsn (6 Mars 2008)

Ok merci pour ttes ces informations!! mais j'avoue que je me tate encore. C est pas vraiment une question de budget (un peu qd meme faut pas deconner:mouais: ), mais vraiment niveau perfo, je me demande si j'ai besoin d'une bete de course comme le MBP pour mes montages sur Imovie (je suis pas D. Fincher non plus..)
allez, j ai encore 2-3 semaines pour me decider..
encore merci pour les reponses ​


----------



## David_b (6 Mars 2008)

Ni13el a dit:


> Bonjour !
> Les prochains macbook et macbook pro avec la plateforme Intel Centrino 2 devrait sortir quand ?​



Un jour
moi aussi je peux crier...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2008)

Macbook Macbook-pro au final tu peut faire la même chose


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2008)

BloB77 a dit:


> Macbook Macbook-pro au final tu peut faire la même chose



Pas tout à fait.


----------



## Tox (6 Mars 2008)

moirasc a dit:


> 5/ Robustesse :
> Là, les choses sont claires et nettes : MBpro:1 - MB: 0
> La case du MBpro est en alu, donc indestructible.
> Celle du MBpro est en plastique, très rigide, et très/trop cassant semble t'il (même si Apple couvre la casse du boîtier même hors garantie).​


Non ! Le polycarbonate est plus résistant que l'alu aux chocs et aux pressions. Les problèmes recensés touchent surtout le repose-poignets et quelques coques inférieures (plus rares). L'alu est loin d'être indestructible, surtout lorsque son épaisseur est faible.​


----------



## d33 (7 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,
Je vais faire parti de ces nx fanna de Mac.
Après quelques recherches, jétais sur le point dacheter le nouveau MacBook 2.4GHz Processeur Intel Core 2 Duo 2 Go pour un usage bureautique, internet et un peu de retouche photo.
Mais voilà qu' on semble assister à une "braderie "des anciens modèles ; exemple le MacBook Pro Intel Core 2 Duo à 2,4 GHz - Mémoire 2Go DDR2 - Disque dur 160Go SATA - Ecran panoramique 15,4" - Graveur DVD SuperDrive 8x - Bluetooth 2.0 au Surcouf à 1699  contre 2399  ! Alors que faut-il faire ? Acheter la nouvelle génération dun modèle « inférieur » ou bien lancienne génération dun modèle « supérieur » ? 
Cette braderie cacherait-elle des problèmes sur ces anciens modèles MacBook Pro ? Des surchauffe comme il semble se dire sur certains forum.
Merci davance de me donner votre point de vue.​


----------



## David_b (7 Mars 2008)

d33 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je vais faire parti de ces nx fanna de Mac.
> Après quelques recherches, jétais sur le point dacheter le nouveau MacBook 2.4GHz Processeur Intel Core 2 Duo 2 Go pour un usage bureautique, internet et un peu de retouche photo.
> Mais voilà qu' on semble assister à une "braderie "des anciens modèles ; exemple le MacBook Pro Intel Core 2 Duo à 2,4 GHz - Mémoire 2Go DDR2 - Disque dur 160Go SATA - Ecran panoramique 15,4" - Graveur DVD SuperDrive 8x - Bluetooth 2.0 au Surcouf à 1699  contre 2399  ! Alors que faut-il faire ? Acheter la nouvelle génération dun modèle « inférieur » ou bien lancienne génération dun modèle « supérieur » ?
> ...



achète celle qui te convient.
Pas la peine d'écrire en plus gros pour être lu...


Les 2 gammes sont excellentes. Fais ton choix entre la nouveauté à prix plein
l'ancien, moins cher.
Si j'avais pas déjà un MBP, mon choix serait fait


----------



## d33 (7 Mars 2008)

Ca veut dire que tu prendrais le nv macbook pro ?​


----------



## David_b (7 Mars 2008)

d33 a dit:


> Ca veut dire que tu prendrais le nv macbook pro ?​



non


----------



## d33 (7 Mars 2008)

me suis trompé ! voulais dire que tu achèteraiq le nv mac book alors ?​


----------



## David_b (7 Mars 2008)

d33 a dit:


> me suis trompé ! voulais dire que tu achèteraiq le nv mac book alors ?​



euh je crois que tu viens de dire exactement la même chose que la première fois, non? 
en clair: je prendrais le vieux (mais compare les prix, j'ai aucune idée si le prix Surcouf est intéressant).
J'ai pas besoin du nouveau modèle pour travailler confortablement.


----------



## Tox (7 Mars 2008)

Mais le nouveau MBP d'entrée de gamme me semble avoir un prix bien plus compétitif que les anciens, non ?


----------



## Ni13el (8 Mars 2008)

Bonjour, Y a t-il une différence entre le macbook blanc et noir a configuration égale, sur les performances ?​


----------



## David_b (8 Mars 2008)

Ni13el a dit:


> Bonjour, Y a t-il une différence entre le macbook blanc et noir a configuration égale, sur les performances ?​



le noir est plus sombre...


----------



## Ni13el (8 Mars 2008)

David_b a dit:


> le noir est plus sombre...


Visiblement ?


----------



## David_b (8 Mars 2008)

Ni13el a dit:


> Visiblement ?



oh oui: le blanc est noir !


----------



## David_b (8 Mars 2008)

blague à part :


> a configuration égale


aucune raison qu'il y ait une différence, sauf dans la couleur de la coque


----------



## Ni13el (8 Mars 2008)

ok merci


----------



## reveil (10 Mars 2008)

Je pense que c'est d'abord important de savoir quel sera l'utilisation principale de ta nouvelle bête.

Si c'est surtout pour faire du montage video, t'amuser à modifier des photos, mixer du son, je c'est sans aucune hésitation qu'il te faut aller sur un macbook pro.

Maintenant si tu es un jeune étudiant, que tu passes tes journées à écrire ce que le prof te dit puis qu'ensuite avant d'aller dormir tu regardes un DVD et tu écoutes quelques chansons, un macbook fera l'affaire.

Il y a une différence de prix entre les deux machines qui n'est pas négligeable, il est par conséquent important de bien en connaitre son utilisation future. Après bien sûr, on peut toujours se faire plaisir.


----------



## TiLoKi (12 Mars 2008)

Bonjour à tous !

Après aller-retour entre votre forum et d'autres je vais très certainement m'orienter vers un MBP, principalement pour l'écran 15" LED qui est de gde qualité d'après bcp de sources. Du coup je me demande quelle config' niveau qualité/prix ?

Les nouveaux, 2.4GHz avec 1Go (plus 1 acheté ailleurs  ) ?
Ou bien un ancien modèle sur le refurb ? (par contre je connais pas leur caractéristiques, si vous pouvez m'aider) ?
DD ~200Go (7200 de pref mais ça ne semble pas révolutionner la vie ...)

Utilisation : retouche photo + music/dvd/internet/bureautique.​


----------



## David_b (12 Mars 2008)

TiLoKi a dit:


> Les nouveaux, 2.4GHz avec 1Go (plus 1 acheté ailleurs  ) ?


Y a pas déjà 2Go dans les MBP ???


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2008)

depuis le passage a la nouvelle rchitecture et au nouveau proc, l'ecart s'est considerablement reduit entre MB et MBP

a part la carte video, qu'est ce qui justifierait que j'opte pour un MBP ?

merci


----------



## .Steff (12 Mars 2008)

Ben pas mal de chose en fait...
La taille de l'écran déjà!
La vitesse du proc, le disque dur au moins !
C'est déjà beaucoup de critères pour un ordinateurs je trouve ! En plus de la carte graphique bien sur. 
Vraiment, tout dépend de ton utilisation !


----------



## David_b (12 Mars 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> depuis le passage a la nouvelle rchitecture et au nouveau proc, l'ecart s'est considerablement reduit entre MB et MBP
> 
> a part la carte video, qu'est ce qui justifierait que j'opte pour un MBP ?
> 
> merci



compares les spécifications sur le site de Apple  
tu fais une liste et tu regardes ce qu'il y a en plus pour le MBP 


Après te donner une raison pour que tu achètes un MBP... euh: c'est tes sous 
Je regrette pas mon MBP...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2008)

bah je le trouve grand qd meme par rapport au MB

15" en portable, c'est plus du transportable que du portable
mais bon, il va se substituer a une machine de bureau donc c'est vrai que c'est pas si grave

en tout cas, je trouve l'ecran du MB bien plus lumineux que celui du MBP, ca fait une difference qd meme


----------



## greggorynque (12 Mars 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> bah je le trouve grand qd meme par rapport au MB
> 
> 15" en portable, c'est plus du transportable que du portable
> mais bon, il va se substituer a une machine de bureau donc c'est vrai que c'est pas si grave
> ...



sache que le MBP est surement le plus petit 15' du monde (et le plus léger) en fait c'est limite un air en 15' dans le sens ou il n'est qu'a peine plus gros et lourd que le MB...

J'ai encore vu qqun en acheter un aujourd'hui et ce MBP n'est vraiment pas gros pour ses 15'

Et non l'écran des derniers MBP est BIEN plus lumineux que celui des MB  (environ 3 crans de plus )


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> sache que le MBP est surement le plus petit 15' du monde (et le plus léger) en fait c'est limite un air en 15' dans le sens ou il n'est qu'a peine plus gros et lourd que le MB...
> 
> J'ai encore vu qqun en acheter un aujourd'hui et ce MBP n'est vraiment pas gros pour ses 15'
> 
> Et non l'écran des derniers MBP est BIEN plus lumineux que celui des MB  (environ 3 crans de plus )



+10 ! 

Je viens de prendre dans chaque main un mb et un mbp.
C'est abusé, on dirai que le mb est plus lourd (sûrement un effet du à sa taille légèrement plus faible). Niveau qualité, il y a pas photo, le macbookpro remporte haut la main.
J'ai quand même une préférence pour le clavier du macbook, plus confortable, plus nerveux.
Mais celui du mbp est quand même meilleur que la majorité des claviers équipant les portables pc.

Perso, le choix s'est vite imposé: besoin d'une carte graphique&#8230; Si j'en avais pas eu besoin, avec le recul aujourd'hui, j'aurai trouvé une autre raison. :love:

J'ai eu un iBook 12", un Macbook, Un PowerMac, Un PowerBook 12" et ce MacBookPro 15". Bah franchement, c'est la plus belle bécane que j'ai jamais eu.


----------



## .Steff (12 Mars 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> +10 !
> 
> Je viens de prendre dans chaque main un mb et un mbp.
> C'est abusé, on dirai que le mb est plus lourd (sûrement un effet du à sa taille légèrement plus faible). Niveau qualité, il y a pas photo, le macbookpro remporte haut la main.
> ...



Ho pinaise j'ai hâte de recevoir le mien !!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> sache que le MBP est surement le plus petit 15' du monde (et le plus léger) en fait c'est limite un air en 15' dans le sens ou il n'est qu'a peine plus gros et lourd que le MB...
> 
> J'ai encore vu qqun en acheter un aujourd'hui et ce MBP n'est vraiment pas gros pour ses 15'
> 
> Et non l'écran des derniers MBP est BIEN plus lumineux que celui des MB  (environ 3 crans de plus )



sans doute l'effet mat vs brillant qui est trompeur ?


----------



## David_b (13 Mars 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> sans doute l'effet mat vs brillant qui est trompeur ?



que veux-tu dire ?
le LED du MBP est plus lumineux que celui du MB (j'ai les deux portables). Il est aussi meilleur à tout point de vue, et de loin


----------



## yvos (13 Mars 2008)

Salut les jeunes,
est-ce qu'il existe quelque part un comparatif entre un imac G5 et des macbook pro? C'est pour voir quelle va être l'ampleur du saut de performances (genre  50 ou 25987 fois plus puissant).
Ou alors un petit retour de ceux qui ont fait le même saut?


----------



## greggorynque (13 Mars 2008)

Je pense au moins 3 ou 4 fois plus puissant, mais a vérifier et cela depend des applis, si le G5 est très a l'aise dans Macos et se défend dans totoshop il se fait rétamer dans le reste normalment


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2008)

merci pour vos reponses
je revends mon MB et je me prends le MBP 15"


----------



## azus974 (18 Mars 2008)

salut tt le monde.
j'ai un portable asus et j'envisage de le remplaser par un MBP. j'aimerai savoir si les fichier word sont compatible avec les logiciel de traitement de texte sous mac. et quel vers de MBP me conseiller vous?

merci!​


----------



## greggorynque (18 Mars 2008)

Ben en fait, il y a word sous mac, donc word est compatible avec word  sinon page d'apple est egalement compatible




azus974 a dit:


> salut tt le monde.
> j'ai un portable asus et j'envisage de le remplaser par un MBP. j'aimerai savoir si les fichier word sont compatible avec les logiciel de traitement de texte sous mac. et quel vers de MBP me conseiller vous?
> 
> merci!​


Et bien en fait, il y a Word sous mac, donc Word est compatible avec Word  sinon Page d'Apple est également compatible...

Pour la version du MBP cela depend de ton utilisation.

D'abord ta priorité d'écran (13 pour le MB et 15 et 17 pour le MBP)
ensuite seule la carte graphique justifie a mon coût l'écart des 2 modèles 15' (et l'écart de perfs des deux modèles est invisible sauf pour les applis GPU)

et bien ensuite cela dépend de ta bourse, donc de ton usage...

Pour de la bureautique / travail photo / loisirs / traitement 3D leger, le MB est parfait (mais petit écran)

Pour de la GROSSE 3D / jeux / traitement audio le MB ne suffit plus, donc le passage au MBP 15' est indispensable

Pour des applis super gourmandes en Vram  / jeux intensif / cinema 4D en continu passage vers le 2ème MBP ou le 17' (même si dans ce cas, mieux vaut un macpro )

Pour les aveugles, 17' obligatoire


----------



## Emmanuel94 (18 Mars 2008)

ah tu me fais plaisir, enfin quelqu'un qui comprend mon point de vue, 
- sur le MBP par rapport au MB, l'écran est superbe, le poids (nouveaux MBP Penryn) est quasi identique, le look est l'avantage du MBP, quant à la puissance, le MBP est 1000 fois plus rapide dès que l'on a un besoin de processeur graphique.
La différence de prix.... aucune... si vous profitez du refurb et puis c'est quoi 300 ou 400  pour le confort que cela apporte... 
par contre les versions maxi des MBP (à plus de 2100 ) me semblent trop chères, la différence de performance étant à la marge et la mémoire de la carte graphique n'étant utile que pour ceux qui font du graphisme sur des écrans externes, c'est pour cela que je me suis contenté de la version "de base" avec un ajout de RAM (je dois faire tourner Windows XP Pro souvent sous Fusion).
Quant à la différence entre TV et ordi... no comment.... il n'y aucune comparaison.


----------



## greggorynque (19 Mars 2008)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> ah tu me fais plaisir, enfin quelqu'un qui comprend mon point de vue,
> - sur le MBP par rapport au MB, l'écran est superbe, le poids (nouveaux MBP Penryn) est quasi identique, le look est l'avantage du MBP, quant à la puissance, le MBP est 1000 fois plus rapide dès que l'on a un besoin de processeur graphique.
> *La différence de prix.... aucune... si vous profitez du refurb et puis c'est quoi 300 ou 400 &#8364; pour le confort que cela apporte... *
> par contre les versions maxi des MBP (à plus de 2100 &#8364 me semblent trop chères, la différence de performance étant à la marge et la mémoire de la carte graphique n'étant utile que pour ceux qui font du graphisme sur des écrans externes, c'est pour cela que je me suis contenté de la version "de base" avec un ajout de RAM (je dois faire tourner Windows XP Pro souvent sous Fusion).
> Quant à la différence entre TV et ordi... no comment.... il n'y aucune comparaison.



hum hum, on trouve au refurb des MB *< 800&#8364;*

Le macbook garde un *encombrement et une autonomie meilleurs
*
et des *performances du même acabit* tant que l'on n'a pas besoin d'une carte graphique (99% des applis)

Sans compter le design ou celui de MBP est mieux que les PC portable mais de très loin le plus moche de TOUS les macs


----------



## Emmanuel94 (19 Mars 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> hum hum, on trouve au refurb des MB *< 800&#8364;*
> 
> Le macbook garde un *encombrement et une autonomie meilleurs
> *
> ...


oui, mais vu les promos sur les MBP santa rosa... on en trouve à 1249 euros dans certaines FNAC et je crois à 1300/1400 sur le REFURB, c'est le prix d'un config hors REFURB de MacBook noir


----------



## greggorynque (19 Mars 2008)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> oui, mais vu les promos sur les MBP santa rosa... on en trouve à 1249 euros dans certaines FNAC et je crois à 1300/1400 sur le REFURB, c'est le prix d'un config hors REFURB de MacBook noir



Arf mais le macbook noir reste une grosse arnaque due seulement a sa couleur 

Et puis arrêtons de parler refurb, le Macbook de base est a moins de 1000&#8364; et le MBP de base à 1700, et même si on trouve des MBP de la génération précédente a *1500&#8364;* a la fnac et *1500&#8364;* sur le refurb (et non 1300) cela reste pour beaucoup dont moi, 500 euros de claqués inutilement... 

Las arguments du MBP sont son écran plus grand et sa carte graphique (et un poil de conectique en plus), c'est tout.

Personnellement d'ailleurs si je devais choisir un des deux gratuitement il est même possible que je prenne quand même le macbook  (faux je prendrais le MBA, la mobilité est pour moi plus importante que la taille de l'écran et la CG)

Bref, chaque utilisateur a des besoins différents et arrêtons de stigmatiser les acheteurs de tel ou tel produit (ce n'est pas une agression  mais une remarque générique) . Je pense que chaque consommateur peu trouver son bonheur dans les produit apple (la preuve en est le carton du MBA au US alors qu'on annonçais un échec a venir dans la presse) Et les gens de chez apple définissent eux même  leur machine par autre chose que la puissance. (Os, pas de virus, autonomie, pgm integrés, suivi logiciel, portabilité, design ...)


----------



## azus974 (19 Mars 2008)

merci beaucoup!!

mais au niveau de la batterie? elle combien de temp sur MBP? par ce que g 1 pote qui possède 1 mac book 13'' qui ma di ke sa batterie pouvai tenir 7h en bureautik si il réduisai la luminosité​


----------



## greggorynque (19 Mars 2008)

7 heures c'est un peu exagéré

en video (ca pompe plus que la bureautique) je tiens 4h30

Les nouveaux MBP ont une autonomie similaire (légerement plus faible toutefois)


----------



## David_b (19 Mars 2008)

azus974 a dit:


> merci beaucoup!!
> 
> mais au niveau de la batterie? elle combien de temp sur MBP? par ce que g 1 pote qui possède 1 mac book 13'' qui ma di ke sa batterie pouvai tenir 7h en bureautik si il réduisai la luminosité​


peutetrpckilutilisépatoutelétouch2sonclaviésisésatatoutetéchansalor

Ce qui, dans un langage moins abruti par l'abus de SMS et autres "chat", donne:
peut-être parce qu'il n'utilisait pas toutes les touches de son clavier pour écrire ? Si c'est ça, tu as toutes tes chance alors


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> hum hum, on trouve au refurb des MB *< 800*
> 
> Le macbook garde un *encombrement et une autonomie meilleurs
> *
> ...




il semblait au contraire que l'autonomie sur un MBP 15" etait meilleure que sur un MB non ?


----------



## David_b (19 Mars 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> il semblait au contraire que l'autonomie sur un MBP 15" etait meilleure que sur un MB non ?



non. 
Et je parle d'expérience


----------



## FataMorgana (19 Mars 2008)

Ce que je trouve maintenant amusant c'est que les principales différences entre gamma pro et MB c'est la capacité pour jouer (enfin dans les arguments généralement émis pour la distinction)...
C'est un peu contre-intuitif non? 
A+


----------



## David_b (19 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Ce que je trouve maintenant amusant c'est que les principales différences entre gamma pro et MB c'est la capacité pour jouer (enfin dans les arguments généralement émis pour la distinction)...
> C'est un peu contre-intuitif non?
> A+


Tu ne confondrais pas "bonne carte" et "jouer"? la 3D ça sert aussi à autre chose qu'à massacrer des monstres dans un couloir (forcément) mal éclairé.

Puis y a pas que ça:
ecran LED
15"
FW 800
alu
...


----------



## FataMorgana (19 Mars 2008)

David_b a dit:


> Tu ne confondrais pas "bonne carte" et "jouer"? la 3D ça sert aussi à autre chose qu'à massacrer des monstres dans un couloir (forcément) mal éclairé.
> 
> Puis y a pas que ça:
> ecran LED
> ...



Non je parlais des arguments que l'on croise souvent sur le forum pour les switcheurs... 
A+


----------



## David_b (19 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Non je parlais des arguments que l'on croise souvent sur le forum pour les switcheurs...
> A+



ah oki, j'avais pas pigé


----------



## .Steff (19 Mars 2008)

C'est tellement un phénomène de société, et ça fait tellement vendre les jeux que même les vendeurs des Apple Store, Fnac ou autres, c'est dans leurs tout premiers arguments !
Perso moi je joue pas mais en regardant un peu autour de soi...
Mais c'est quand même vraiment un plus c'est carte graphique sur les mbp.


----------



## FataMorgana (19 Mars 2008)

.Steff a dit:


> C'est tellement un phénomène de société, et ça fait tellement vendre les jeux que même les vendeurs des Apple Store, Fnac ou autres, c'est dans leurs tout premiers arguments !
> Perso moi je joue pas mais en regardant un peu autour de soi...
> Mais c'est quand même vraiment un plus c'est carte graphique sur les mbp.



Bon... en même temps qui a les machines les plus puissantes? Les gamers en général. Les jeux sont très gourmands.... 
A+


----------



## .Steff (19 Mars 2008)

Oui c'est pas faux.
Encore que les personnes qui ont les machines les plus puissantes dans mon entourage, ce sont les gens qui font de la musique, notamment dans les studio. Il pourrait faire tourner pas mal de Wow sur leurs trucs !!!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2008)

.Steff a dit:


> Oui c'est pas faux.
> Encore que les personnes qui ont les machines les plus puissantes dans mon entourage, ce sont les gens qui font de la musique, notamment dans les studio. Il pourrait faire tourner pas mal de Wow sur leurs trucs !!!



+1.
La Musique en premier.
La Vidéo ensuite.


----------



## relaxx (21 Mars 2008)

Salut pour ma part je suis pass d'un macbook pro 17' rev A à un macbook 2,1 penryn.
Je recherche de la puissance d'execution pure, une bonne gestion du multitache, facillité de transport et autonomie.
Sur la qualit des écrans y a pas photo à génération équivalente le MBP ets plus agréable dans une usage intensif sans écran externe (ce qui est mon cas) ceci dit je suis agréablement surpris par l'écran du MB (j'avais un ENORME a priori anti glossy, finalement ça va).
Ensuite pour l'usage que j'ai décrit ben rapport qualité prix y a pas photo non plus victoire au MB.
Autonomie extra (moi aussi il m'arrive de faire du 7 heures en surf et petite bureautique).
Puissance extra : je compile beaucoup, j'encode, je fais du calcul et honnêtement rien à redire.
Par contre je comprends la rupture liée à la carte vidéo : vrai point de rupture et un peu à la connectique (juste un peu en fait pour l'instant la perte de fw 800 ne me lèse pas mais je ne travaille pas sur vidéo en masse).
Le cout très bas des MB penryn 2,1 m'a permis de les upgrader à 4Go de RAm en kingston pour 90 euros en gros et en DD de 7200 16M de cache et 200Go.
Ce qui me fait une machine très puissante, très silencieuse et à forte autonomie pour moins de 1240 euros.
J reste fan des macbook pro mais seulement s'il y a jeux, uitlisation très intensive (écran et double ventilation) et réel autres recour important à une CG.
Le MB d'entrée actuelle est d'u rapport qualité prix extra et permet de nombreuses adpatations internes du fat de son pris et sa carte mère+proco ou encore de périphériques.


----------



## SDION (21 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,

En décembre, quand il m'a fallu choisir entre le MB et MBP, je dois avouer que cela a été très difficile.

Puis finalement j'ai choisi le MBP pour son écran (j'ai pas d'écran externe) et sa connectique (WF800). pourquoi ? je fais beaucoup de montages vidéo (avec FCE).

Je ne le regrette pas  ​


----------



## Adrienhb (22 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,

Je suis un peu hs par rapport au thread, mais je ne suis pas sûr que cela valait le coup de créer un nouveau sujet. J'espère que les modo ne m'en voudront pas.

Des amis love m'ont offert un MBP 15", 2,4.
Le p'tit problème, c'est qu'ils ne s'y connaissaient pas trop en mac et l'ont acheté à la Fnac.
Le vendeur leur a vendu un MBP d'avant dernière génération.
Question... est-ce que cela vaut (*vraiment*) le coup de l'échanger et de payer 99 Euros pour:
- avoir un écran LED
- avoir un trackpad multitouch
- avoir 40 Go de disque dur en plus
- perdre un disque externe de 160 Go vendu en bundle

Merci!!!

A.


----------



## .Steff (22 Mars 2008)

99 &#8364; pour tout ça ???
Moi je le ferais !


----------



## Pharmacos (22 Mars 2008)

Oui ! 


40 Go en interne en plus :love: :love: 
Et un trackpad multitouch....:love: :love:


----------



## desertea (22 Mars 2008)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis un peu hs par rapport au thread, mais je ne suis pas sûr que cela valait le coup de créer un nouveau sujet. J'espère que les modo ne m'en voudront pas.
> 
> ...



Sans hésitation !!! dernière génération oblige (je suis un geek !!!)


----------



## Tox (22 Mars 2008)

Quand même regarder si le modèle plus ancien n'a aucun pixel mort et ne whine pas. Ensuite prendre sa décision en toute connaissance de cause


----------



## adrenergique (22 Mars 2008)

Absolument, 99 pour tout ça c'est ridicule! Fonce!


----------



## David_b (22 Mars 2008)

Tox a dit:


> Quand même regarder si le modèle plus ancien n'a aucun pixel mort et ne whine pas. Ensuite prendre sa décision en toute connaissance de cause



on fait un peu goutte d'eau dans un "océan" (une grande marre) d'enthousiasme pour le trackpad multitouch, mais je plussoie 
Un MBP silencieux, sans pixel mort... je sais pas mais ça me semble plus cool que la trackpad pour mille-pattes


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2008)

Ca dépend de ton utilisation.
Si tu es mobile, les 40 Go en plus sont utiles. Sinon, tu as le disque externe de 160 Go.
Le multitouch actuellement, c'est restreint à 3/4 applications... Ca vaut pas les 100 euros de plus.

Si tu te fous d'avoir un modèle qui n'est pas le dernier cri, garde l'actuel. Il est très bien.
Si t'es pas à 100 euros près, le dernier modèle est mieux mais pas révolutionnaire. Et tu perds un disque de 160 Go.

Ah. Et les deux modèles ont un écran LED.


----------



## adrenergique (22 Mars 2008)

Je me corrige: j'avais pas vu le disque de 160 en bundle...

Ca tempère la chose tout de même.... Le multitouch je l'ai et je te le dis franchement: ça sert à rien  
C'est amusant 5 minutes c'est tout!


----------



## Franky Boy (22 Mars 2008)

adrenergique a dit:


> Je me corrige: j'avais pas vu le disque de 160 en bundle...
> 
> Ca tempère la chose tout de même.... Le multitouch je l'ai et je te le dis franchement: ça sert à rien
> C'est amusant 5 minutes c'est tout!



Il a dit du mal sur le multi-touch...
Il a dit du mal sur le multi-touch...
Il a dit du mal sur le multi-touch...
Il a dit du mal sur le multi-touch...
Il a dit du mal sur le multi-touch...
Il a dit du mal sur le multi-touch...
IL A DIT DU MAL SUR LE MULTI-TOUCH!!!!!!!!!!!
AMENEZ-LE GOUDRON ET LES PLUMES!!!!!!!


----------



## leon1983 (23 Mars 2008)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis un peu hs par rapport au thread, mais je ne suis pas sûr que cela valait le coup de créer un nouveau sujet. J'espère que les modo ne m'en voudront pas.
> 
> ...



oui, tu dois l'echanger, financièrement parlant.


----------



## leon1983 (23 Mars 2008)

Franky Boy a dit:


> Il a dit du mal sur le multi-touch...
> Il a dit du mal sur le multi-touch...
> Il a dit du mal sur le multi-touch...
> Il a dit du mal sur le multi-touch...
> ...



Les plumes... Non, son sort serait trop doux, il faut le pendre haut et court!


----------



## greggorynque (23 Mars 2008)

leon1983 a dit:


> oui, tu dois l'echanger, financièrement parlant.



sicerement non.

le multitouch c'est marrant mais gadget, le LED tu l'as déja .
De plus, 40 Go de plus de font perdre un 160Go externe pratique pour timemachine.


Bref,comme khyu je te conseille vraiment d'économiser tes 90&#8364;


----------



## David_b (23 Mars 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Bref,comme khyu je te conseille vraiment d'économiser tes 90


et comme moi aussi, hein


----------



## Tox (23 Mars 2008)

Faut-il encore résister à la force Geek !


----------



## .Steff (23 Mars 2008)

Tox a dit:


> Faut-il encore résister à la force Geek !


+1


----------



## adrenergique (24 Mars 2008)

Tox a dit:


> Faut-il encore résister à la force Geek !



C'est de loin le plus difficile!!!


----------



## nroK (24 Mars 2008)

Petite question à propos des macbook pro,
j'envisage d'acheter le modèle 2.4ghz avec disque interne 7200, et 4go de ram

Et en plus j'envisage d'acheter un écran externe 24pouces pour la maison, j'aimerai savoir si les macbook pro gère bien ces types d'écrans qui demandent des résolutions assez élévés ?
Quelqu'un a déjà tenté ?
Aucun problèmes d'affichages ?

Merci


----------



## greggorynque (24 Mars 2008)

nroK a dit:


> Petite question à propos des macbook pro,
> j'envisage d'acheter le modèle 2.4ghz avec disque interne 7200, et 4go de ram
> 
> Et en plus j'envisage d'acheter un écran externe 24pouces pour la maison, j'aimerai savoir si les macbook pro gère bien ces types d'écrans qui demandent des résolutions assez élévés ?
> ...




Les macbook gerent aussi du 24' donc le pro.....


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2008)

nroK a dit:


> Petite question à propos des macbook pro,
> j'envisage d'acheter le modèle 2.4ghz avec disque interne 7200, et 4go de ram
> 
> Et en plus j'envisage d'acheter un écran externe 24pouces pour la maison, j'aimerai savoir si les macbook pro gère bien ces types d'écrans qui demandent des résolutions assez élévés ?
> ...



Ouai sans problème.
Même du 30" les doigts dans le nez.


----------



## greggorynque (24 Mars 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Ouai sans problème.
> Même du 30" les doigts dans le nez.



J'ai oublié de dire que il y a plus de 5 ans, mon ordinateur fixe 300Mhz gérais deja le 1600X1200 de mon moniteur cathodique.... (ce qui est *plus *que la résolution d'un 24')

Bref, en 2D, aucun soucis a se faire, et même en 3D pour le macbook pro


----------



## nroK (24 Mars 2008)

Impeccable, j'en etais deja quasiment certains, mais merci de m'avoir confirmer


----------



## Adrienhb (25 Mars 2008)

Hullo,

Merci pour vos réponses enthousiastes.
Perso ce n'était pas tant les 40 Go et le trackpad qui me faisaient hésiter (oui vous pouvez me _goulumer_. :rateau, que l'écran LED.

Dites... z'êtes sûrs que l'avant dernière génération était déjà en LED??? 
Flûte... je viens de vérifier... vous avez raison! 

Aaaarghh! 
Z'auraient pas pu le dire à la Fnac sur leur fiche (comparé à celle-ci)!

Pinaise... quand je pense que j'aurais pu passer mon (looong) week-end à configurer mon nouveau jouet et que là je vais devoir attendre mercredi, si ce n'est jeudi!:bebe:

Aaaaargh!!!! 
Oui je sais je vis des drames shakespeariens! 


Bon ben le choix est fait, je vais plutôt investir dans 2 Go de ram de plus... pasque bon je vais très bien me passer du multitouche (aïeuh! On avait dit pas la têteuuuh!) et je préfère un disque externe à 40 Go interne.

Par contre... une question...
Vous voyez une différence entre le MBP mid 2007 et le late 2007??? 

Encore merci!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2008)

Bonne résolution. 


La différence entre les modèles mid 2007 et late 2007 :
- La boite : Photo du macbookpro sous Tiger, l'autre avec Leopard
- L'option CPU à 2,6Ghz au lieu de 2,4Ghz sur la version haut de gamme du 15" et le 17".

Des trucs très importants quoi.


----------



## Adrienhb (25 Mars 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Bonne résolution.







Khyu a dit:


> - La boite : Photo du macbookpro sous Tiger, l'autre avec Leopard



Remarque... c'est intéressant... ça me permet d'être sûr que mon Macbook est bien un late 2007 et pas un très vieux. Rassurant en somme. 



Khyu a dit:


> - L'option CPU à 2,6Ghz au lieu de 2,4Ghz sur la version haut de gamme du 15" et le 17".



Euh je l'ai pas trouvée celle-ci... 
Mais bon pas grave, je vais très bien me passer des 0.2 Ghz de plus.



Khyu a dit:


> Des trucs très importants quoi.



Ah ça... j'ai failli pas en dormir! 

Raaah... Je vais devoir attendre jeudi... ouais disons vendredi pour m'y mettre... dur... dur... (oui oui vous pouvez m'appeler Hamlet!)


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2008)

Adrienhb a dit:


> :Remarque... c'est intéressant... ça me permet d'être sûr que mon Macbook est bien un late 2007 et pas un très vieux. Rassurant en somme.



Bouoh, c'est pas si grave. 
J'ai acheté mon macbookpro à la Fnac il y a 1 mois. Il avait encore une boite avec une photo d'un MacBookPro sous Tiger mais il était installé avec Leopard. C'est de l'écoulement de carton à ce niveau. 



Adrienhb a dit:


> Euh je l'ai pas trouvée celle-ci...
> Mais bon pas grave, je vais très bien me passer des 0.2 Ghz de plus.



Ca ne change pas grand chose pour toi.
La Fnac ne propose que les modèles de bases en magasins (appellation BTO il me semble).
La version 2,6 Ghz était une option disponible uniquement sur l'AppleStore. 
C'est comme demander ton MacBookPro avec un disque dur 7200 tr/min. La Fnac ne peut pas te la proposer. 



Adrienhb a dit:


> Raaah... Je vais devoir attendre jeudi... ouais disons vendredi pour m'y mettre... dur... dur...



Comme je te comprends. J'ai eu le carton sous les yeux pendant pas mal de temps avant de pouvoir l'ouvrir. Dur.

C'est un peu la pleurnicherie de l'occidental aisé. :hein:


----------



## moirasc (25 Mars 2008)

Bon, j'ai maintenant reçu mon Mac Book Pro et je peux donc revenir sur les points qui avaient suscité mes interrogations lors du choix MB /MBP :

1) Le bruit :
Aucun bruit avec le MBPro, hormis le superdrive, mais c'est quand même super discret par rapport à mon ancien portable Compaq, qui, entre ses ventilateurs et son DD faisait un potin d'enfer...

2) Robustesse, esthétique :
Le MBP est vraiment magnifique et suscite vraiment l'admiration de tous ceux qui l'ont vu...
Aucune rayure pour le moment.
Nettoyage très facile avec un chiffon doux légèrement humidifié.

3) Performances : 
Ben, c'est au top , y a rien à dire.
Les logiciels se chargent assez vite, et une fois qu'ils sont lancés, ça bombarde!

4) Autonomie : 
Correcte : 2H30-3H en utilisation internet wifi, luminosité à 75%
Ce n'est pas la principale de ses qualités.
Je suis persuadé que le MB obtient de meilleurs résultats.

5) Poids, Encombrement :
C'est là le point faible de cet ordi.
Certes, l'écran est magnifique, et de taille confortable, mais ça se paye cash lorsqu'il est question de le transporter....
Il rentre à peine dans ma sacoche de boulot.... c'est d'ailleurs plus gênant en profondeur qu'en largeur.
Le poids non plus n'est pas plume.... sur le genoux, c'est bon, mais dans la sacoche à bout de bras, c'est pas le top.




Voilà, je pense au final avoir fait le bon choix, mais il est certain que le jour où le MacBook Air sera vraiment au top en performances, en autonomie, et peut être un chouilla moins cher, je franchirai le pas pour avoir vraiment un portable que l'on peut emmener partout.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (25 Mars 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Bouoh, c'est pas si grave.
> J'ai acheté mon macbookpro à la Fnac il y a 1 mois. Il avait encore une boite avec une photo d'un MacBookPro sous Tiger mais il était installé avec Leopard. C'est de l'écoulement de carton à ce niveau.
> 
> 
> ...


Les FNAC digitales permettent de configurer les mac, en fait elles commandent sur l'Applestore... l'avantage c'est 5 % de remise avec leur carte à 30 &#8364; et la possibilité de souscrire une extension de garantie. Je ne suis pas fan de la Fnac mais pour les gens qui ne sont ni étudiants ni de grands voyageurs, c'est l'un des moyens de payer moins cher


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2008)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> Les FNAC digitales permettent de configurer les mac, en fait elles commandent sur l'Applestore... l'avantage c'est 5 % de remise avec leur carte à 30  et la possibilité de souscrire une extension de garantie. Je ne suis pas fan de la Fnac mais pour les gens qui ne sont ni étudiants ni de grands voyageurs, c'est l'un des moyens de payer moins cher



Merci pour ces précisions.
Encore faut il avoir une fnac digitale près de chez soi.


----------



## Tox (26 Mars 2008)

moirasc a dit:


> Bon, j'ai maintenant reçu mon Mac Book Pro et je peux donc revenir sur les points qui avaient suscité mes interrogations lors du choix MB /MBP :
> 
> {...}
> 
> Voilà, je pense au final avoir fait le bon choix, mais il est certain que le jour où le MacBook Air sera vraiment au top en performances, en autonomie, et peut être un chouilla moins cher, je franchirai le pas pour avoir vraiment un portable que l'on peut emmener partout.


Je partage ta conclusion et comme toujours, on en revient au successeur du PB 12"... Que fait Apple !?! :hein:


----------



## greggorynque (26 Mars 2008)

Tox a dit:


> Je partage ta conclusion et comme toujours, on en revient au successeur du PB 12"... Que fait Apple !?! :hein:



le macbbook Air est pour moi (selon l'idée que je m'en fait) l'idéal successeur du PB, ou l'agrandissement de l'écran (nettement plus agréable que le rikiki 12') est compenssèe par une finesse et un poids le rendant finalement plus facile a transporter a une main.


----------



## Tox (26 Mars 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> le macbbook Air est pour moi (selon l'idée que je m'en fait) l'idéal successeur du PB, ou l'agrandissement de l'écran (nettement plus agréable que le rikiki 12') est compenssèe par une finesse et un poids le rendant finalement plus facile a transporter a une main.


 Voui :mouais:, mais il sera toujours très difficile d'obtenir une machine au top des performances (par rapport à ses contemporains), avec une coque si fine. Le risque sera toujours une fréquence moindre et une puce graphique castrée, avec pour corolaire une hésitation pour celui qui aimerait un MB Pro 15" en 13"...


----------



## greggorynque (26 Mars 2008)

Tox a dit:


> Voui :mouais:, mais il sera toujours très difficile d'obtenir une machine au top des performances (par rapport à ses contemporains), avec une coque si fine. Le risque sera toujours une fréquence moindre et une puce graphique castrée, avec pour corolaire une hésitation pour celui qui aimerait un MB Pro 15" en 13"...



ben un ultraportable, normal quoi.

Moi aussi j'aimerais un octo coeur de macpro dedans, mais ils ont pas voulu


----------



## Tox (27 Mars 2008)

Le PB 12" ne faisait que très peu de concessions...


----------



## moirasc (27 Mars 2008)

Tox a dit:


> Le PB 12" ne faisait que très peu de concessions...



la taille de son écran ? :rateau:


----------



## greggorynque (27 Mars 2008)

moirasc a dit:


> la taille de son écran ? :rateau:


 ..... et celle du clavier. 

Perso je trouve que c'est quand même 2 grosses concessions.


----------



## David_b (27 Mars 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> ..... et celle du clavier.
> 
> Perso je trouve que c'est quand même 2 grosses concessions.



je comprends pas ? Quelles sont les concessions dont vous parlez ?


----------



## greggorynque (27 Mars 2008)

David_b a dit:


> je comprends pas ? Quelles sont les concessions dont vous parlez ?



Quand tu aurra des grandes paluches comme les miennes tu comprendras


----------



## divoli (27 Mars 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> le macbbook Air est pour moi (selon l'idée que je m'en fait) l'idéal successeur du PB, ou l'agrandissement de l'écran (nettement plus agréable que le rikiki 12') est compenssèe par une finesse et un poids le rendant finalement plus facile a transporter a une main.



Sans la multitude de connectiques et sans une CG viable, contrairement au PB 12" qui s'avérait être un ordinateur relativement polyvalent et très facilement transportable (même s'il était un peu plus lourd).

Le MBA c'est "autre chose", un ultraportable certes, mais absolument pas dans la lignée du PB 12". C'est une des raisons qui font que ce MBA ne satisfait pas tout le monde, Apple ayant fait énormément de sacrifice sur ce MBA...


----------



## Tox (27 Mars 2008)

Entièrement d'accord avec toi Divoli  Le PB 12" était un petit PB 15" sans connecteur FW800. 

Le MB Air est une machine à part entière, un nouveau type de modèle dans la gamme Apple, mais elle ne remplace pas ce bon vieux PB 12". Même son nom nous le rappelle. Du coup, pour en revenir à la remarque de moirasc, il manque toujours un petit MB Pro dans la gamme de la Pomme.

PS : le clavier était très acceptable à l'époque (dactylo tout à fait possible), taille correcte. Bien entendu, depuis le MB 13", tous les autres claviers ont pris un coup de vieux. Pour l'écran, 12", c'était simplement la norme il n'y a pas si longtemps pour un ultra portable.


----------



## Alexander Riku (28 Mars 2008)

Je me penche en ce moment sur un switch global a mac et j'hésite clairement entre un macbook pro que je brancherais sur un écran externe ou un iMac. Mais la c'est sur le macbook pro que je me pose des questions.

Il y a trois gammes de macbook pro. Et en fait le premier a un super rapport qualité prix, le 2 eme bof, et le 3 eme, euh mouais. Enfin ca c'est mon avis, et cela dépend de chacun. 

Prenons le milieu de gamme, 400 euros de plus pour 512 de carte graphique, un peu de proco et un peu de giga, c'est tout, non ?

Je me demande si les 512 mo de carte graphique sont vraiment très utiles. J'aimerais plus tard jouer a Warhammer online, et je ne sais pas si il passerait sur l'entrée de gamme, ou si il faudrait plutot le milieu de gamme. Car c'est un sacré investissement et j'ai pas envie de me louper.

Quelqu'un a des avis, des retours la dessus ?


----------



## greggorynque (28 Mars 2008)

Alexander Riku a dit:


> Je me penche en ce moment sur un switch global a mac et j'hésite clairement entre un macbook pro que je brancherais sur un écran externe ou un iMac. Mais la c'est sur le macbook pro que je me pose des questions.
> 
> Il y a trois gammes de macbook pro. Et en fait le premier a un super rapport qualité prix, le 2 eme bof, et le 3 eme, euh mouais. Enfin ca c'est mon avis, et cela dépend de chacun.
> 
> ...



Warhammer online tournera a fond sur tous les modèles de MBP, c'est un MMORPG, donc très moche (pour être jouable par tous) et assez peu gourmand. Vu que de gros jeux récents tournent a fons sur MBP, celui la tournera super bien (PS il tournera même a fond sur imac normalment)


----------



## Alexander Riku (28 Mars 2008)

Donc en gros opter pour l'entrée de gamme et rajouter de la ram serait le meilleur choix ?


----------



## greggorynque (28 Mars 2008)

Alexander Riku a dit:


> Donc en gros opter pour l'entrée de gamme et rajouter de la ram serait le meilleur choix ?




si tu en a beson pour autre chose rajouter de la ram peut etre utile, mais SUREMENT PAS pour jouer


----------



## Tox (28 Mars 2008)

Alexander Riku a dit:


> Donc en gros opter pour l'entrée de gamme et rajouter de la ram serait le meilleur choix ?


 En ajoutant d'office le disque à 7'200 tours, histoire de ne pas s'enquiquiner par la suite à le changer.


----------



## Alexander Riku (28 Mars 2008)

Tox a dit:


> En ajoutant d'office le disque à 7'200 tours, histoire de ne pas s'enquiquiner par la suite à le changer.



Ah oui ca j'y ai pensé, sauf que j'ai besoin de l'acheter a la fnac pour les crédis sans frais :s je suis pas sur que ca soit possible la bas :s je vais me renseigner


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2008)

Alexander Riku a dit:


> Ah oui ca j'y ai pensé, sauf que j'ai besoin de l'acheter a la fnac pour les crédis sans frais :s je suis pas sur que ca soit possible la bas :s je vais me renseigner



Apparemment, c'est possible à la Fnac Digitale.


----------



## Alexander Riku (29 Mars 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Apparemment, c'est possible à la Fnac Digitale.



c'est intéressant ca ! Je vais me renseigner


----------



## Alexander Riku (29 Mars 2008)

Alexander Riku a dit:


> c'est intéressant ca ! Je vais me renseigner



j'ai essayé de les appeller, il ne réponde naturellement pas 

Si quelqu'un a un peu d'info sur la fnac digitale a ce propos, je serais méga intéressé


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2008)

Elle est pas loin du taf, j'essaierai d'y passer mardi si tu peux attendre jusque là.


----------



## Alexander Riku (30 Mars 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Elle est pas loin du taf, j'essaierai d'y passer mardi si tu peux attendre jusque là.



Ah c'est gentil ca, je suis pas du tout pressé, disons que jy pense pour les prochaines semaines semaine ou le mois prochain, mais faut bien que je sois calé sur ma décision d'achat et de comment je vais faire sinon je m'en sors pas.

merci beaucoup


----------



## StJohnPerse (30 Mars 2008)

Si je me trompe pas , je crois que c vraiment possible . J'y passe demain normalement !


----------



## Alexander Riku (30 Mars 2008)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Si je me trompe pas , je crois que c vraiment possible . J'y passe demain normalement !



ca serait une bonne nouvelle


----------



## DardOo (3 Mai 2008)

Bonjour à tous !

Etant nouvel utilisateur du (et du Mac, d'ailleurs), et pour bien commencer, je voulais vous faire part de mes impressions. Donc rapido presto : j'utilise un MBP 2.2 (10.5.2, 2024 RAM) depuis... euh... depuis combien de temps ? Deux mois on va dire. J'ai pensé qu'un forum Mac serait l'écho parfait à ce genre de littérature. Prière de ne pas m'en vouloir si je me suis trompé de rubrique... Merci d'avance pour votre indulgence.
Bon, pour commencer, je dois dire que j'ai eu de gros déboires avec Apple Belgique (je suis Belge et fier de l'être !). En effet, j'ai acheté un des anciens MBP (Santa Rosa) deux jours avant l'annonce des MBP tournant sous Penryn. J'ai ensuite mené des tractations avec Apple pour en obtenir l'échange conformément au droit de retour stipulé sur le Store. Sans succès. Je suis désolé, mais cette politique m'est restée en travers de la gorge et cela suintera sans doute dans le test qui suit. Néanmoins, cela n'a rien à voir avec le hardware ou le software fournit par Apple. Mais une société forme un tout et on ne peut tout simplement pas faire abstraction de ce genre d'évènement à l'heure où l'on rédige un petit test.

Avant de commencer, je tiens à dire que mon expérience de "débutant" maciste ne me permet pas d'avoir une vue très globale du système, c'est pourquoi, vous trouverez peut-être dans cet aperçu des erreurs de jugement, simplement dues au fait que je n'ai pas pu aller au bout des choses en deux mois. Une dernière chose : il s'agit d'un test global (hardware et software). 

Mais bref, cessons de vous faire languir. Place au test :

Il semble important de commencer par rendre à César ce qui appartient à Apple. Nous allons donc commencer par disséquer les points positifs. N'y allons pas par quatre chemins : Mac OS est beaucoup plus stable que Windows. Néanmoins nous ne pouvons pas suivre ceux qui disent qu'il est infiniment mieux ou qu'il enterre Vista. Si vous pensez comme ça, vous souffrez peut-être d'une étroitesse d'esprit... Mais rassurez-vous, c'est curable ! Une petite dose de tolérance et c'est reparti. Tout ça pour critiquer ceux qui crache dans la soupe Windows parce que c'est Windows ! Ce n'est pas parce qu'on a un Mac qu'on a le droit de traiter les autres sur un ton condescendant. C'est d'ailleurs très irritant de voir des gens ce comporter comme ça, même si on est convaincus qu'on dispose du meilleur système d'exploitation. Un peu de fairplay, s'il vous plaît bien.  
Malgré tout, Mac OSX ne constitue pas la panacée ! Si d'aventure vous étiez amenés à acheter un Mac suite à l'appel des sirènes de certains geek, méfiez-vous de leur argument ! En effet, l'instabilité « crasse » de certains programmes fait clairement tache et vous pouvez d'ores et déjà vous préparez à envoyer des rapports à la pelle !
Continuons en abattant un autre préjugé du Mac : non l'offre logicielle n'est pas à la traîne. Nous aurions même tendance à dire que l'arborescence logicielle est telle qu'on s'y perd parfois un peu voire même beaucoup. Par contre, il faut se débrouiller un peu pour trouver les logiciels idoines convenant à ses besoins, car ceux-ci ont, pour la plupart, une visibilité moins accrue que sur PC. (il y a quand même un gros manque sur Mac : la reconnaissance vocale ! Amis de Dragon Naurally Speaking, ne nous oubliez pas !) En parlant de logiciel, il est très agréable (bien que certains éditeurs d'antivirus ne soient pas d'accord) de ne pas avoir à traîner un antivirus et ce que cela impliue, notamment au niveau de l'utilisation des ressources (même si certains antivirus sont très légers, mention spéciale à NOD32 qui a bercé nos années PC) ! Cette sécurité a le mérité de rassurer l'utilisateur (du moins pour l'instant, car des failles sont toujours possibles. La seule chose qui manque sur Mac, ce sont des hackers vraiment prêts à les exploiter). 
Embrayons sur la gestion des fichiers, excellente ! A défaut d'être parfaite. Nous pensons notamment à ce dossier « applications », vraiment très pratique qui évite l'éparpillement des applications partout sur son disque dur. Bref, c'est un bonheur de voir son PC bien rangé, sans des fichiers qui traînent partout. 
Signalons aussi quelque chose de très intéressant pour ceux qui (comme nous...) ne peuvent pas se passer de Windows et de certaines de ses applications : la possibilité de faire du dual et même triple boot (pour boot camp, on n'a pas essayé d'en mettre plus, mais Parallels peut en supporter au moins 5, on a déjà essayé...) en faisant tourner vos OS tantôt seuls, tantôt simultanément. Même si Parallels n'est pas toujours d'une stabilité extraordinaire... a moins que ce ne soit Windows... mais le débat est ailleurs. 
Bon nombre de logiciels(préinstallés ou pas) sont complètement inutiles et donc parfaitement indispensables. Sur ce coup, on décerne la palme à Photobooth... Il faut aussi aborder la question de la webcam. Elle manque un peu de résolution (ce n'est pas le plus important, tous les photographes vous le diront), et affiche un rendu colorimétrique parfois biaisé, mais globalement elle est de très bonne facture et elle est surtout parfaitement intégrée au châssis. A côté d'elle se loge d'ailleurs une petite lumière qui s'allume lorsque la cam est utilisée. Réussi !
Alors la pub le dit : le Mac est prêt à être utilisé dès son déballage et... C'est vrai ! Enfin, presque, mais bon, vous ne passerez pas à côté des mises à niveau et autre gestion des préférences système avant de vous sentir vraiment chez vous sur votre Mac.    
Passons maintenant aux petits plus qui simplifient énormément la vie et qui sont donc les bienvenus et ils sont nombreux, même s'ils ne sont pas tous très bien exploités. D'abord, le rétroéclairage du clavier. Amis insomniaques, approchez, ça va vous intéresser : lorsque la luminosité diminue, le clavier s'illumine d'un blanc (assez agressif pour l'oeil) (grâce à des capteurs situés sous les baffles). Alors l'intention est louable et c'est relativement pratique (bien que pour beaucoup de gens assez gadget), mais nous ferons deux reproches : pourquoi les ports ne s'illuminent pas eux aussi ? On aimerait bien pouvoir brancher les écouteurs sans avoir à y aller à tâtons ou à rallumer la lumière (comble du comble...) ! Second reproche, qui n'en n'est pas vraiment un d'ailleurs) : la limite d'intensité lumineuse sous laquelle le clavier devient lumineux nous semble un peu trop haute. Ce qui fait fait qu'entre chiens et loups et à potron-minet, vous ne pourrez pas taper votre dernière lettre enflammée à votre bien aimée dans de bonnes conditions (ça sent le vécu...). Alors si un ingénieur Apple passe par ici qu'il n'hésite pas à en parler au prochain brainstorming : oui, les gars, quand vous avez de bonnes idées poussez-les jusqu'au bout ! En parlant du clavier, les raccourcis sont un réel plus (bien qu'il faille les retenir) et représentant un vrai gain de temps grâce à la toute relative uniformité de leur utilisation à travers les applications
En vrac encore d'autres choses agréables : l'interface vraiment plug'n'play (pour le matériel compatible) qui fait vraiment plaisir à voir et à utiliser (quel gain de temps de ne pas devoir réinstaller tous les pilotes à chaque fois qu'on déconnecte son matériel trop vite parce qu'on est en retard au bureau après avoir imprimé un rapport) ! Pour qui a un disque dur, Time machine enlève un poids sur la conscience (celui de la perte des données après avoir renversé le café sur le PC). Nous utilisons un Western Digital Mybook de 500 Go branché via Firewire 400 et il fonctionne à merveille ! Quitte à parler de ça, abordons la connectique, pas très fournie (seulement 2 USB...) et un peu serrée. Par expérience, on vous dire que les clés USB qui présente un peu d'embonpoint (en largeur surtout) ne sont pas les bienvenues. Sinon, courez vous acheter un HUB USB (avec les quelques euros qu'il vous reste après avoir acheté une telle bête...). Nous apprécions néanmoins grandement la présence des Firewire 400 et 800 (parfait pour faire les montage des films de vacances), du port Express Card (même si on aurait aimé un 54, pour ce prix). Nus déplorons l'absence du HDMI, presqu'impardonnable sur une machine professionnelle, mais nous accueillons avec un sourire (certes mitigé) le DVI (à l'heure où on équipe encore des portable de VGA...).
Dashboard ensuite est tout à fait superflu et donc essentiel. Sans rire, certains widgets sont vraiment pratiques ! Le Dock remplace assez avantageusement la célèbre "barre des tâches" des PC (même s'il existe des programmes pour offrir un Dock à son Windows). Front Row est aussi très agréable, mais il faut une bonne connexion Internet sans les « sauts » sinon, les trailers des films vous allez les savourer en 25 morceaux et c'est très désagréable... De manière générale, on a un peu l'impression que le Mac sans Internet, c'est comme Jessica Alba habillée : c'est pas vraiment Jessica Alba... Notons encore : Spotlight. Tout simplement génial ! Quicklook et Coverflow qui vous feront gagner un temps considérable et Spaces, mais surtout exposé qui seront vos alliés de tous les jours dans votre course au rendement ! (Note : Spaces est d'autant plus agréable qu'on l'utilise sur un grand écran. Notre MBP est bracnhé sur un Iiyama 2403BWS).
Pour parler du matériel, la prise d'alimentation MagSafe est pour le moins astucieuse. Néanmoins son manque de « grip » la fait se décoller parfois alors qu'on avait juste voulu déplacer le portable de quelques centimètres... C'est mortel, surtout lorsqu'on travaille sur secteur et sans batterie... On est alors bonbon pour tout recommencer. Signalons quand même qu'il est très commode de pouvoir travailler sur secteur sans batterie ! Batterie qui d'ailleurs est un des (très) gros point fort du MBP. Sa longévité et sa gestion de l'énergie n'a plus aucune preuve à faire ! Pour les personnes qui veulent être nomades sans trop faire de concessions sur la puissance, voilà ce qu'il vous faut !
Le design du MBP est simple, épuré, très droit, les lignes ne sont cassées que par les angles, légèrement arrondis. Ce design est très discutable. mais nous, on aime ! Tout en sobriété... Le portable est aussi léger, peu encombrant ! Très pratique quand on est nomade, justement. Par contre on ne parvient pas à s'expliquer le choix de l'alu pour un portable qui chauffe comme une centrale nucléaire... D'ailleurs cet échauffement est assez malvenu. Car on le sait bien : la fraîcheur, en informatique, est garante de la durée de vie des composants. On verra sur le long terme, mais on émet un gros bémol. Surtout qu'Apple, en vraie charogne, n'accorde des garanties que d'un an (ce qui, cela dit en passant n'est pas en accord avec les règles européennes qui imposent deux ans...). Le trackpad est très large et très agréable à utiliser. Malgré cela, l'absence de clic droit fait vraiment défaut et son émulation n'est pas du tout satisfaisante ! Petit détail : le grand clic n'est pas aussi sensible sur toute sa largeur, dommage... 
L'idée du mange-disque pour gagner de la place n'est pas mauvaise non plus, mais l'absence d'un chariot mécanique est parfois handicapante : en effet, il nous est arrivé que le CD ou le DVD reste bloqué... C'est alors un stress pour savoir si on va devoir tout démonter...
Le clavier est assez agréable à utiliser avec une course moyenne. Il est assez déstabilisant, mais on aime les petites astuces (gestion de la luminosité -écran et clavier- ou du volume).
Le MBP est aussi un portable extrêmement silencieux, même en pleine charge. Pratique lorsqu'on l'utilise à côté de gens qui se reposent dans le train (pour peu qu'on puisse vraiment se reposer dans le train...). Il est aussi prêt à communiquer avec l'extérieur de beaucoup de façons dont les deux principales sont le Wi-fi pré-N et le Bluetooth. Celui-ci est est opérant, mais la synchronisation avec les téléphones est absente (sur le Léopard en tous cas), seul l'échange de fichiers est optimal (et la fonction télécommande est instable...). On aurait aimé, par exemple, pouvoir taper ses SMS sur le clavier, ce qu'on savait pourtant faire avec l'ancien portable (Sung D520) et une petite application (smsedit), mais c'est inopérant avec le nouveau (Sony Ericsson W580i). Notez tout de même pour ceux qui auraient gagné au Lo(t)to que des applications (payantes !) existent.

Bon, on a jeté assez de fleurs. Passons aux points plus noirs... Tout d'abord, la question qui fâche tous ceux qui ne roulent pas sur l'or : le prix. Un étudiant devra clairement ouvrir toute sa bourse pour s'offrir cette machine. Le public visé étant les « pros », on a quand même du mal à croire que le bas ne blessera pas, même cette catégorie... Enfin, en tous cas, nous trouvons le prix exorbitant pour le hardware "offert" par défaut (la mémoire 667, les cartes graphiques 8600, le disque dur lent, etc). Un conseil : upgradez la mémoire à part. Pour le disque dur, le logement est plus difficile à atteindre, ainsi, il faudra vous armer de patience et de sang froid si vous le remplacez. mais ce n'est pas impossible ! En tous cas, on vous conseille sérieusement un 7200RPM ! La politique d'Apple est d'ailleurs très sujette à débat. Elle soulève entre autre la question du monopole, notamment sur des logiciels comme iTunes (iPod officiellement utilisables uniquement sur cette plate-forme !). mais le sujet est bien trop délicat, nous ne l'aborderons pas trop...   
Nous regrettons aussi parfois cette manie de la simplicité chez Apple. A force, on oublie parfois l'essentiel quant aux réglages de base. Cette simplicité peut apparaître comme trop souvent déplacée ! Elle est aussi endormante pour ceux qui ont l'habitude de bricoler et vexante pour ceux qui aiment trouver des solutions à leurs problèmes (c'est vrai, où est la fierté de dire qu'on a su réparer les drivers endommagés de son imprimante si l'OS fait tout pour nous ?). Apple prendrait-elle ses clients pour des ânes ? En tous cas, on est pris par la main... On aime ou on aime pas, nous, on n'aime pas trop (même si on gagne souvent du temps !)... Ceux qui n'aiment pas trop se prendre la tête (dont les débutants) apprécieront cependant. Par contre là où on se prend la tête et où on aimerait quelque chose d'un peu plus simple, c'est au niveau du déplacement des fichiers d'un dossier à l'autre dans le finder... On est obligé d'ouvrir deux fois le Finder pour faire l'opération « couper/coller » le fichier via un glissé déposé. Ou alors on le fait sur le bureau, mais quand on a une bonne centaine de chansons à déplacer, c'est loin d'être pratique... (si vous avez comment faire, on est preneurs !)  
Camarades développeurs, sachez aussi que trop d'applications sont trop gourmandes en ressources. Le portable est certes très bon, mais trop, c'est trop ! 
On aimerait aussi que des pilotes soient mis à notre disposition afin d'utiliser une trop grande variété de matériel à ce jour incompatible... (c'est peut-être la loi de Murphy qui fait qu'à chaque fois qu'on a besoin d'un périphériques, il n'est pas compatible Mac... En tous cas, nous on ne trouve pas toujours notre bonheur...) Dans le même ordre d'idée : que les joueurs passent leur chemin. On peut booter Windows en natif, mais, si votre activité principale est le jeu, achetez un Alienware pour le même prix, vous y gagnerez. Ce n'est pas un problème de puissance, juste de cohérence : le Mac et le jeu, c'est pas encore pour aujourd'hui !
En parlant du hardware il faut signaler que le son fournit par les baffles est tout simplement calamiteux (baffles peu riches, son plat, très métallique, aigus trop présentes, précision à revoir), mais bon, ce n'est pas ce qu'on a vu de pire. Enfin pour un portable « pro » visant notamment le monde de la création musicale, c'est étonnant... Toujours pour les « pros », veillez à calibrer vos écrans (c'est une des premières choses à faire si on veut faire de la retouche photo...) soit à l'aide d'une sonde, soit à l'aide d'un autre écran lui-même calibré (ou même la solution plus approximative d'imprimer une photo et d'ajuster ainsi les couleurs). Par contre, sachez que, si les angles de vision sont bons, l'écran vire très fort au jaune et ce, même de face ! Une dernière chose concernant cet écran : il ne s'incline d'une façon inouïe... Du coup, si vous voulez le regarder en étant debout, ça risque d'être légèrement délicat... Ah, au fait, si vous êtes photographes, munissez-vous d'un lecteur de cartes mémoire parce que là, niveau « pro », Apple a oublié que vous auriez éventuellement besoin d'un lecteur intégré... 
Si l'interface de l'OS est chiadée, elle est très tape-à-l'oeil. Alors ne faudrait-il pas d'abord améliorer la stabilité avant de penser à mettre de la poudre aux yeux des utilisateurs ? On regrette aussi la radinerie d'Apple (la télécommande en option sur un portable haut de gamme, c'est une blague ? Eh bien non !).
Sinon, notre MBP n'est pas très rapide au boot : il lui faut une bonne minute trente pour être totalement prêt... mais il faut dire que beaucoup d'applications se lancent au démarrage... Mais quand même, c'est long, très long !
Pour en venir à l'offre logicielle de base fournie par Apple, même si elle est touffue, elle n'est pas optimale : iPhoto est lent, sa gestion des photos et des "évènements" laisse sérieusement à désirer, dossiers ne sont pas renommables après l'importation, l'interface est très « fouilli », etc. Garage Band fait aussi vraiment pitié à côté des ténors du genre... Heureusement il est gratuit et installé dès l'achat, mais c'est pas forcément une raison... Même remarque pour iMovie, vraiment simpliste ! L'absence de lecteur et/ou graveur Blu-ray, ne serait-ce qu'en option est assi déplorable, surtout avec les nouvelles lentilles désormais mons chère à la production et plus petite. Passons aussi sur les logiciels non fournis par Apple : avec cet énorme reproche : la gravure sur CD et DVD est vraiment problématique au point qu'on devra presqu'obligatoirement passer par un logiciel tiers (notre choix s'est porté sur Toats, l'équivalent de Nero). Alors on ne sait pas si on l'utilise mal, mais en tous cas Safari est d'une lenteur à toute épreuve... (nous sommes tournés vers Flock) 
Remarques concernant le clavier aussi : où sont les touches multimédias ? Vous êtes gentils mais on n'a pas toujours l'Apple Remote sur soi et c'est pas pratique d'ouvrir la fenêtre iTunes pour changer de chanson... Des touches sont clairement manquantes aussi par rapport aux PC : le print screen, l'insert, les crochets (pas pratique quand on fait de la programmation). Alors il existe des manières pour passer outre ces désagréments (sauf l'insert, on a toujours pas trouvé...), mais une touche, c'est plus commode qu'une application !

Mais il est temps de résumer : en bref, un Mac maîtrisé permet un énorme gain en temps et en rentabilité, même s'il pêche parfois par excès de confiance et de simplicité. C'est finalement pour ce péché mignon qu'on aime ou qu'on aime pas. Mais le changement est tellement radical qu'on ne reste pas indifférent ! 
Certains ne jurent que par Mac, d'autres que par Windows ou par Linux. A ceux-là, nous dirons d'ouvrir un peu les yeux sur le monde de possibilité qui les attend s'ils ouvrent leurs horizons ! Il nous est devenu très difficile de retravailler sur un « vrai » PC (on a un Windows virtualisé tout de même), parce qu'en travaillant sur Mac, on attrape ces petites habitudes qui font toute la différence. Mais peut-être faut-il justement cultiver cette différence et ses richesses qui font que ce n'est pas demain la veille qu'un système prendra vraiment l'ascendant (d'un point de vue technique) sur l'autre. Ainsi, n'achetez pas un Mac en vous disant que vous allez entrer dans un monde parfait, vous seriez déçus. Mais achetez un Mac en pensant que vous entrez dans un monde différent ! De cette façon, on ne peut qu'être agréablement surpris !


En espérant que ce petit test sans prétention vous a plu ! 
DD.


----------



## maverick1984 (3 Mai 2008)

1 Nous regrettons aussi parfois cette manie de la simplicité chez Apple. A force, on oublie parfois l'essentiel quant aux réglages de base. Cette simplicité peut apparaître comme trop souvent déplacée ! Elle est aussi endormante pour ceux qui ont l'habitude de bricoler et vexante pour ceux qui aiment trouver des solutions à leurs problèmes (c'est vrai, où est la fierté de dire qu'on a su réparer les drivers endommagés de son imprimante si l'OS fait tout pour nous ?). Apple prendrait-elle ses clients pour des ânes ? 
Je ne suis pas débutant et pourtant j'adore ne paspasser des heures à réparer les drivers, ca me faisait profondément chier!! D'après moi il y a peu de gens qui aime et je préfère prendre du temps pour faire ce que j'ai a faire plutôt qu'à réparer ma machine!


2. On aimerait aussi que des pilotes soient mis à notre disposition afin d'utiliser une trop grande variété de matériel à ce jour incompatible... 
Tu te contredirais pas là ( par rapport au point 1)???

3. Une dernière chose concernant cet écran : il ne s'incline d'une façon inouïe... Du coup, si vous voulez le regarder en étant debout, ça risque d'être légèrement délicat...
Moi je préfère bosser assis et ceux qui regarde mon écran on qu'à se baisser mais perso j'ai jamais remarquer ce problème 

4. Sinon, notre MBP n'est pas très rapide au boot : il lui faut une bonne minute trente pour être totalement prêt... mais il faut dire que beaucoup d'applications se lancent au démarrage... Mais quand même, c'est long, très long !
T'es sûr que tu as un mac? Moi c'est 40 sec pour démarer avec toutes mes applis sur mon PC aussi puissant c'est 2min. Tu es le premier à te plaindre de la vitesse de boot du mac c'est étonnant. Ton disque dur est plein???

5. iPhoto est lent, sa gestion des photos et des "évènements" laisse sérieusement à désirer, dossiers ne sont pas renommables après l'importation, l'interface est très « fouilli », etc. 
Hein??? Très bien ce iphoto et les photos peuvent être renommées sans problème regarde la fenêtre d'info en bas à gauche et clique sur le nom, c'est magique

6. Garage Band fait aussi vraiment pitié à côté des ténors du genre... Heureusement il est gratuit et installé dès l'achat, mais c'est pas forcément une raison... Même remarque pour iMovie, vraiment simpliste ! 
Ce sont des logiciels fait pour le plus grand ombre qui alient simplicité et efficacité, si tu veux de vrais logiciels pro tourne toi vers final cut ou autre. Mais ilife ne prétend pas être fait pour les pro, il permet de faire vite et bien et compréhensible par tous ce qui es rarement le cas des logiciels pro. Faudrai pas trop en demander. D'ailleurs j'aimerai que tu me cites les logiciels préinstallé avec windows... C'est bien ca aucun!!!  

7. mais en tous cas Safari est d'une lenteur à toute épreuve... (nous sommes tournés vers Flock) 
On a pas le même safari, il est hyper réactif rien a voir avec IE ou firefox,  il a quelque problèmes de compatibilité avec certains sites d'accord mais niveau vitesse je suis plus que ravi.

8. Remarques concernant le clavier aussi : où sont les touches multimédias ? Vous êtes gentils mais on n'a pas toujours l'Apple Remote sur soi et c'est pas pratique d'ouvrir la fenêtre iTunes pour changer de chanson... 
C'est un manque qui a été réparé sur les nvx macbook pro 

9. Des touches sont clairement manquantes aussi par rapport aux PC : le print screen, l'insert, les crochets (pas pratique quand on fait de la programmation). Alors il existe des manières pour passer outre ces désagréments (sauf l'insert, on a toujours pas trouvé...), mais une touche, c'est plus commode qu'une application !
C'est un clavier de portable!!! achetes en un externe. Sinon le print screen c'est pomme+shift+4


Sinon chouette test mais tu verra avec le temps on s'habitue à ces petite chose qui nous manque des PC


----------



## .Steff (3 Mai 2008)

Oulala... je ne sais pas ce que tu fais avec ta machine mais si avec un  MBP 2,2 même avec 2 Go de RAM Iphoto rame, safari est lent, il faut vraiment que tu ramène ta machine... elle a peut-être un problème... 
Même configuration pour moi. Démarrage en 47 secondes, avec Adium lancé, Mail lancé, Safari lancé...

_6. Garage Band fait aussi vraiment pitié à côté des ténors du genre... Heureusement il est gratuit et installé dès l'achat, mais c'est pas forcément une raison... Même remarque pour iMovie, vraiment simpliste ! 
_
Garage Band, pour être un utilisateurs actif de logiciels de musique, je trouve que garage band est très bien fait dans sa catégorie (grand public) et il n'a sûrement pas à être comparé avec Pro tools ou logic, des ténors du genre quoi... 
C'est une véritable erreur de comparer ces logiciels. La prise en main est super simple, le son pas dégeux et si on peut lui reprocher des choses, c'est seulement des choses qui rentre dans une catégorie plus professionnelle. Et de toute façon je ne sais pas depuis combien de temps tu es sur mac, mais n'est-il pas un peu tôt pour émettre ce genre de jugement ?
Je crois que si tu es musicien, tu seras peut-être content d'enregistrer vite fait une musique, sans pour autant lancer une machine de guerre !
Imovie est un bon logiciel de montage grand public je trouve. J'en suis pour ma part très content !

Je trouve qu'il est très courageux d'avoir écrit tout ça, félicitations, car si tout le monde le faisait, (on aurait un max de lecture....) on pourrait avoir un panel un peu plus large de la première utilisation.
Je pense quand même qu'il est un peu tôt pour avoir ce genre de jugement aussi tranché sur des logiciels. Quand au Hardware, tu n'aimes pas trop certaines choses,bon, c'est la première impression et on verra si cela évolue... 
Mais du coté software, je n'en suis pas sûr que la première impression soit la bonne. il faut compter la prise en main, et l'utilisation à la longue.


----------



## greggorynque (3 Mai 2008)

maverick1984 a dit:


> C'est un clavier de portable!!! achetes en un externe. Sinon le print screen c'est pomme+shift+4



pomme/shift/3 est très pratique aussi. Le 3 fait une capture de l'intégralité de l'écran automatiquement copiée sur le bureau, le 4 dans une fenêtre.

Les fait que l'image soit transférée sur le bureau est d'un pratique a tout épreuve soit dit en passant.

Bienvenu chez les macs


----------



## DardOo (3 Mai 2008)

Salut les gens !

Je suis au moins content de voir que ça suscite des réactions. Evidemment je suis conscient qu'un forum Mac n'est pas vraiment l'endroit où émettre d'acerbes critiques sur un MBP, mais bon... 
Bref. Soyons méthodiques, je vais me justifier point par point.

Pour le sujet des drivers c'était un exemple. Je ne pense pas m'être contredit. En réalité il y  là une marque de fabrique d'Apple de toujours lisser ses interfaces. L'intention est très louable : il faut aller à l'essentiel. Mais vous le savez : l'enfer est pavé de bonnes intentions. *Personnellement, *j'ai tendance à trouver cette manie un brin agaçante (on est bricoleur dans l'âme où on ne l'est pas). Quand on dit qu'on aimerait des pilotes, on pense justement à ceux qui n'aiment pas bricoler. Enfin, je ne pensais pas seulement aux développeurs, mais ce forum comporte une limite de mots (20.000 si je me souviens bien) que j'avais allègrement dépassée, j'ai donc du trancher dans le vif.


Figure toi que j'aime bien avoir un écran très incliné et quand tu fais une présentation Keynote (super logiciel d'ailleurs j'ai pas eu le temps d'en parler !) ça peut être gênant... 

Concernant le temps de boot et l'instabilité à la sortie de sortie de mise en veille prolongée, o en a discuté avec des Macistes très convaincus. Ceux-ci pensent ue ce serait peut-être un problème concernant notre version du MBP... Malheureusement celui-ci constitue un outil de travail essentiel. Impossible d'envisager un retour sur usine pour vérifier. En tous cas, je vous  confirme bien, je boote en 1.34' avec Google dekstop lancé, Macupdate  et istatmenu...

Concernant iPhoto, je dis avouer ne pas vraiment avoir persévéré quant à son utilisation (vite découragé par la perte de temps qu'il représentait). Finalement, je préfère regarder mes photos depuis le Finder et les trier sur des dossier "à l'ancienne" dirons-nous.

Je suis habitué justement à travailler avec Logic Pro (et Final Cut pour remplacer iMovie et Toshop/Naked Light aussi du reste) et j'ai presque tendance à considérer qu'il est plus convivial ue GarageBand... Mais peut-être que je me trompe... En tous cas, il est, de par sa nature même, plus complet. Mais ça, c'est normal. Mais j'avoue que ça a peut-être été une faute de goût de ma part de comparer ces logiciels... Mea culpa. Bien qu'en tant que musicien justement, je n'enregistre pas sur GargageBand. Mais là, j'attends l'avis d'autre musiciens !
Ah oui, je ne veux surtout pas comparer l'offre Apple à celle de Crosoft ! Justement, quand on teste une bécane payée plus de 2000, on essaie d'aller en totale abstraction de l'offre à côté... 

Je suis d'accord, Safari est meilleur qu'IE (qui cela dit au passage est une limace faisant la course avec un escargot), mais je reste sur ma position : Flock ("fondation Mozilla power" comme dirait l'autre) est plus réactif ! Chacun sa préférence, la mienne a jeté son dévolu sur Flock (et Camino voire Opera à l'occasion, les beta de Firefox étant bien trop instables).

Ah, je n'avais pas vu pour les touches sur les nouveaux MBP... Ben voilà alors, tant mieux pour ceux qui achèteront les MBP Penryn... (dire qu'à deux jours près j'en aurai eu un...)

Pour le Print screen, j'utilise un petit widget (screenshot plus) qui fonctionne à merveille. Mais merci pour le raccourci ! Pour l'insert, personne ne sait ?

Bref, voilà. Pour conclure, j'aimerais simplement rappeler que je suis un utilisateur tout frais dans le monde du Mac et qu'ainsi, je ne peux absolument pas avoir fait le tour de tout sur tout ! Je rééditerai sans doute un test lorsque l'expérience aura fait couler l'encre sous les ponts. Mais il est clair que mon appréciation n'est pas figée et que ma porte reste ouverte aux améliorations qu'Apple ne manquera pas (j'en suis sûr) de me faire passer d'ici les 6 prochaines années au cours desquelles j'espère garder ce MBP en état (mais là je rêve à mon avis, vu la température qui règne dedans...) ! Sachez juste que malgré mes critiques, je reste positif quant aux évolutions possibles des évènements !


----------



## maverick1984 (3 Mai 2008)

Je suis sur mac depuis 1 an et je t'avoue que j'ai aussi eu du mal a me faire a certaines choses!!! Cependant j'aprécie ton esprit critique, c'est rare.
Si tu veux apprendre à utiliser la suite ilife (entre autre...) je te conseille le site www.debutersurmac.com


----------



## brucetp (3 Mai 2008)

salut à tous!

Question qui va peut être vous paraître bêbête, le dessus du macbook noir est il mate ou brillant comme le blanc??
J'ai un blanc et quelqu'un de mon entourage veut s'acheter le noir mais aimerais savoir...


----------



## greggorynque (3 Mai 2008)

brucetheplayboy a dit:


> salut à tous!
> 
> Question qui va peut être vous paraître bêbête, le dessus du macbook noir est il mate ou brillant comme le blanc??
> J'ai un blanc et quelqu'un de mon entourage veut s'acheter le noir mais aimerais savoir...



tout le macbook noir est mat, et j'avoue que je trouve ça assez élégant. PAr contre je n'aimerais pas le voir viellir car l'effet glossy du blanc rend les rayures moins visibles que si il étais mat...


----------



## brucetp (3 Mai 2008)

c'est exactement la raison pour laquelle je posais la question! merci greg  quelle rapidité!!!


----------



## magisien (5 Mai 2008)

Amis du mac bonjour !
Je suis dsl de poster ce message ici mais je ne trouve pas la bonne rubrique. Je pense que il y a du avoir déja cette question mais bon je retente :
J'ai acutelement un PC Windows XP et je voudrai un mac, mais je ne sais pas trop car vu la baisse des prix des mac book et des Imac mon coeur balance. La puissance d'un Imac ou la mobilité de I Book?
Sachant que au niveau prix composant mac est chere mais bon au niveau pris qualité je suis gagnant.
Je ordinateur je fait principalement internet, texte, jeux vidéo un  peu de photo. 
Mon coeur balance vraiment pour savoir quelle mac choisir ou resté sur windows???

Merci de votre aide a tt mes question plus ou moin pénible


----------



## maverick1984 (6 Mai 2008)

magisien a dit:


> Amis du mac bonjour !
> Je suis dsl de poster ce message ici mais je ne trouve pas la bonne rubrique. Je pense que il y a du avoir déja cette question mais bon je retente :
> J'ai acutelement un PC Windows XP et je voudrai un mac, mais je ne sais pas trop car vu la baisse des prix des mac book et des Imac mon coeur balance. La puissance d'un Imac ou la mobilité de I Book?
> Sachant que au niveau prix composant mac est chere mais bon au niveau pris qualité je suis gagnant.
> ...



Le jeux me ferait pencher vers l'imac, le macbook 'a pas de carte graphique dédiée et ne possède par conséquent pas la puissance pour faire tourner les jeux correctement. L'imac avec la carte nvidia 8600 parrait être u bon choix.
Après quant à savoir si tu veux rester sur windows ou pas c'est a toi de voir! Es-tu prêt à changer d'os?? ou pas? 
c'est une question à laquelle tu es le seul a pouvoir répondre.


----------



## magisien (6 Mai 2008)

maverick1984 a dit:


> Le jeux me ferait pencher vers l'imac, le macbook 'a pas de carte graphique dédiée et ne possède par conséquent pas la puissance pour faire tourner les jeux correctement. L'imac avec la carte nvidia 8600 parrait être u bon choix.
> Après quant à savoir si tu veux rester sur windows ou pas c'est a toi de voir! Es-tu prêt à changer d'os?? ou pas?
> c'est une question à laquelle tu es le seul a pouvoir répondre.


 

Ba je pense que oui je vais changer. Merci pour l'info. l'iMAc de tente bien mais bon je pense quand mm partire sur un mac portable car j'ai un pc pour joué je vais juste embété mon frere qui joue plus que moi . Le mac book est pas mal et pas trop chere mais son écran 13 pouces.... alors que le mac book pro est top, mais chere.....Vous ne sevez pas si il y a des promo de prévu??


----------



## brucetp (6 Mai 2008)

avec apple c'est la surprise! et tout bon commercant ne dira jamais quand s'il il fera des promos ou si une nouvelle série sortira, sinon tout le monde attenderait...c'est un ptit peu de chance...

apple vient de refondre sa série imac et macbook en deux mois.... donc je pense pas qu'il vont également changer la série pro et faire des réducs sur les "vieux" modèles... enfin c'est mon analyse!


----------



## magisien (6 Mai 2008)

brucetheplayboy a dit:


> avec apple c'est la surprise! et tout bon commercant ne dira jamais quand s'il il fera des promos ou si une nouvelle série sortira, sinon tout le monde attenderait...c'est un ptit peu de chance...
> 
> apple vient de refondre sa série imac et macbook en deux mois.... donc je pense pas qu'il vont également changer la série pro et faire des réducs sur les "vieux" modèles... enfin c'est mon analyse!


 

ouai net le beau frere a eu son mac book pro a 1400........snif pour moi


----------



## marc92 (6 Mai 2008)

C'est un prix interessant où l'a-t-il acheté ?

Merci


----------



## magisien (7 Mai 2008)

marc92 a dit:


> C'est un prix interessant où l'a-t-il acheté ?
> 
> Merci


 


Au magasin saturne de Rennes. Et il marche nikel


----------



## marc92 (7 Mai 2008)

Merci pour l'info.

Je vais aller voir dans un saturne sur la région Parisienne.
C'était une promo ou un prix normal car normalement il vaut 1800 euros le macbook pro d'entrée de gamme.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2008)

C'est le prix pratiqué pour un modèle antérieur SantaRosa 2,2Ghz/2Go RAM/120Go.


----------



## marc92 (9 Mai 2008)

Merci Khyu.


----------



## magisien (9 Mai 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> C'est le prix pratiqué pour un modèle antérieur SantaRosa 2,2Ghz/2Go RAM/120Go.


 


Non c'est le mm modele que celui sur le store !!


----------



## marc92 (9 Mai 2008)

magisien a dit:


> Non c'est le mm modele que celui sur le store !!



Merci magisien pour l'info. Il faut que j'aille voir ça. Mais comment font-ils pour être aussi compétitif sur les prix ?


----------



## magisien (9 Mai 2008)

marc92 a dit:


> Merci magisien pour l'info. Il faut que j'aille voir ça. Mais comment font-ils pour être aussi compétitif sur les prix ?


 


Ba la je sais pas, il les on ptet pris tombé du camion:rateau:


----------



## greggorynque (9 Mai 2008)

magisien a dit:


> Ba la je sais pas, il les on ptet pris tombé du camion:rateau:



Et coup de bol, il est tombé sur une pelouse, sans se casser


----------



## magisien (10 Mai 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Et coup de bol, il est tombé sur une pelouse, sans se casser


 

je vois que tu as un mac book. tu en ai content?? et ca ta pas fait bizare d'avoir un écran 13 pouces? et le clavier???


----------



## greggorynque (10 Mai 2008)

magisien a dit:


> je vois que tu as un mac book. tu en ai content?? et ca ta pas fait bizare d'avoir un écran 13 pouces? et le clavier???



Écoute je suis ravi de mon macbook (si on excepte les problèmes de fissures)

c'est un ordinateur compact, performant (sisi les macbook sont très bien équipés en processeurs) chauffant assez peu, il est silencieux, a une autonomie de fada, le clavier justement est un vrai bonheur la frappe est courte super nerveuse et mégasilencieuse le seul default de ce coté c'est que le manque de clavier numérique (et que ces +++++ de cleviers AZERTY aient les chiffres en haut)

La taille de l'écran je m'y fait. Je cache mon dock et ma barre de menu ce qui me fait gagner qques centimètres (au bureau hein  ) et vraiment, a l'utilisation cela passe nickel vu comme l'écran est large. Toute les pages internet passent et les logiciels plus complexes rentrent pas mal vu que le format 16/10 aide au placement des palettes.

Pour moi le format 13' est un excellent compromis 1000 fois plus partique pour tous que celui du feu PB, et je suis très content que apple ait gardé ce format pour la macbookair, car a jour du tout internet il est pour moi inconcevable d'acheter un ordinateur ou les pages Web ne passent pas en largeur !

Certains te diront que avant c'étais mieux, que le macbook est trop grand que le PB c'étais mieux, mais je défie ces gens de bosser sur un 12' 4/3 toute la journée ce que je fais sans soucis sur un 13' (même si je préfere un moniteur externe quand je peux)


----------



## magisien (10 Mai 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Écoute je suis ravi de mon macbook (si on excepte les problèmes de fissures)
> 
> 
> c'est du a quoi tes prbl de fissires??


----------



## greggorynque (10 Mai 2008)

Un problème qui n'existe plus sur les dernières versions apparament. aucune inquietude a avoir donc en cas d'achat neuf.


----------



## magisien (10 Mai 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Un problème qui n'existe plus sur les dernières versions apparament. aucune inquietude a avoir donc en cas d'achat neuf.


 

jesper car tu ma fait peur ! Le seul truc qui est dommage je trouve sur les mac book c'est la faiblaisse des cartes graphiques. Elle sont aussi faible que mon niveau en orthographe


----------



## greggorynque (10 Mai 2008)

magisien a dit:


> jesper car tu ma fait peur ! Le seul truc qui est dommage je trouve sur les mac book c'est la faiblaisse des cartes graphiques. Elle sont aussi faible que mon niveau en orthographe



Oui mais au final, si tu ne joue pas, la carte graphique ne sert quasiment a rien, et pour la différence de prix en tre le macbook et le macbookpro milieu de gamme, tu peux toujours t'acheter un PC de jeu a 7/800 euros


----------



## marc92 (11 Mai 2008)

magisien a dit:


> Non c'est le mm modele que celui sur le store !!




Bonjour magisien,


Je suis passé au saturn des Clayes sous Bois et j'ai demandé le dernier macbook pro d'entrée de gamme et ils m'ont dis qu'il est à 1799 euros car ils ne l'avaient pas en magasin. Par contre ils avaient le dernier 15" à 2,5 GHZ expo à 2199 euros même prix que sur l'Apple store.

Ton beau frère a bénéficié d'un super prix.


----------



## magisien (11 Mai 2008)

marc92 a dit:


> Bonjour magisien,
> 
> 
> Je suis passé au saturn des Clayes sous Bois et j'ai demandé le dernier macbook pro d'entrée de gamme et ils m'ont dis qu'il est à 1799 euros car ils ne l'avaient pas en magasin. Par contre ils avaient le dernier 15" à 2,5 GHZ expo à 2199 euros même prix que sur l'Apple store.
> ...


 


Ba oui c'est sur il eu vraiment de la chance. Mais il devrai bientot y avoir des promo vers Aout séptembre non?? pour la rentré des jeunes étudient comme moi


----------



## melaure (16 Mai 2008)

J'ai un MBP Penryn 2,4 depuis une semaine, et j'aimerais savoir si ceux qui en ont un constatent que à la luminosité max, c'est trop fort et que tout vire au blanc (comme les iMacs en fait) ?

Sinon c'est une machine assez puissante à priori. J'aime bien le fait qu'elle plus fine que le MBP d'avant 
Coté autonomie ça à l'air de bien tenir.

Sinon j'ai profité de la réduc adhérent Fnac, donc à 1700 euros, c'est très correct (j'ai payé mon TI/550, 3500 euros en 2001 ...)


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2008)

melaure a dit:


> J'aime bien le fait qu'elle plus fine que le MBP d'avant



Hein ?!  

Félicitations sinon.


----------



## melaure (16 Mai 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Hein ?!
> 
> Félicitations sinon.



soit plus fine ...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2008)

melaure a dit:


> soit plus fine ...



ui ui j'avais compris 
Je vois pas en quoi le nouveau est plus fin que l'ancien en fait


----------



## melaure (16 Mai 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> ui ui j'avais compris
> Je vois pas en quoi le nouveau est plus fin que l'ancien en fait



Ils étaient cote à cote à la Fnac et je t'assure qu'il est plus fin. C'est la partie inférieure, celle de la carte mère qui a un peu fondue. J'ai bien comparé les deux machines cote à cote. C'est aussi ce qui m'a décidé pour le Penryn en plus de l'autonomie.

Personne n'a les deux pour le lui confirmer ?


----------



## flotow (16 Mai 2008)

la machine n'est pas plus fini qu'avant  (désolé de te décevoir melaure )
par contre, l'écran est plus épais, mais la partie 'basse (clavier&co) est plus fine...
au final, l'épaisseur totale est la même mais les deux parties ont vues leur épaisseurs changer


----------



## melaure (16 Mai 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> la machine n'est pas plus fini qu'avant  (désolé de te décevoir melaure )
> par contre, l'écran est plus épais, mais la partie 'basse (clavier&co) est plus fine...
> au final, l'épaisseur totale est la même mais les deux parties ont vues leur épaisseurs changer



Oui ça c'est possible, je les ai comparé écran ouvert, c'est pour ça que ça m'a frappé. Mais c'est pas mal qu'ils aient ainsi pu réduire la partie la plus équipée quand même ... C'est quand même pas un petit exploit quand on y pense. Gagner ne serais-ce qu'un millimètre sur l'épaisseur de toute l'électronique !!!  Trouve un PC dans cette partie fait moins de deux fois le celle du MBP Penryn et ce sera déjà bien ...


----------



## Azaly (18 Mai 2008)

MB ou MBP... Tout dépend de l'utilisation qu'on en a!!

Pour quelqu'un qui comme moi fait surtout du surf, de la bureautique, un peu de gravure et téléchargements et de petits jeux genre solitaire, le MB suffit amplement!! En plus j'aime bien son look blanc. Bien sûr les MBP ont plus la classe, mais faut avoir les moyens, et l'utilité...

Au MB je ne lui reproche que l'écran... et encore, 13.3" c'est bien dans le sens où c'est plus portable, mais justement je le trouve lourd pour un écran de cette taille (pour la même taille d'écran dans l'autre monde on en trouve des plus légers) surtout que le MBP 15" est à peine plus lourd... Mais c'est plus pratique et ça suffit pour les utilisations citées ci-dessus.
Seul bémol, pour moi je précise: trop petit pour le matage intensif de vidéos (si c'est juste quelques fois, on s'en fout), je sais qu'Apple n'aime pas forcément avoir une trop vaste gamme mais des MB en deux ou trois tailles (mais moins puissants que les pro) ça m'aurait pas déplu, c'est chiant d'imposer une taille selon la puissance...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2008)

Il reste la solution écran externe...


----------



## magisien (18 Mai 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Il reste la solution écran externe...


 

Tien d'ailleur j'ai essayé de branché un power Book G4, et impecable sur un bel écran 20 pouces mais le prbl c'est que j'avais l'image sur l'écran du portable aussi.
Sur les MB et MBP l'écan s'étein t'il si on le branche sur un moniteur externe?? Si oui vous faites comment??


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2008)

magisien a dit:


> Tien d'ailleur j'ai essayé de branché un power Book G4, et impecable sur un bel écran 20 pouces mais le prbl c'est que j'avais l'image sur l'écran du portable aussi.
> Sur les MB et MBP l'écan s'étein t'il si on le branche sur un moniteur externe?? Si oui vous faites comment??



Tu étais en mode "recopie vidéo".
Tu as aussi un mode bureau étendu.

En gros, soit tu as un affichage identique sur les 2 écrans, soit un bureau étendu sur les 2.

Va dans "préférences systèmes" puis dans "moniteur"...


----------



## magisien (19 Mai 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Tu étais en mode "recopie vidéo".
> Tu as aussi un mode bureau étendu.
> 
> En gros, soit tu as un affichage identique sur les 2 écrans, soit un bureau étendu sur les 2.
> ...


 

Ah oki dc avec ca plus rien ne va s'afficher sur l'écran du mac portable??? vivement que j'ai mon mac book!!!!


----------



## greggorynque (19 Mai 2008)

magisien a dit:


> Ah oki dc avec ca plus rien ne va s'afficher sur l'écran du mac portable??? vivement que j'ai mon mac book!!!!




Ben pour que rien ne s'affiche sur le macbook tu peux toujours diminuer sa luminosité au MAX il s'éteindra


----------



## magisien (19 Mai 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Ben pour que rien ne s'affiche sur le macbook tu peux toujours diminuer sa luminosité au MAX il s'éteindra


 

mouai pas bete, mais bon je vois pas l'interet. Si ta un écran externe c'est pour ne pas utilisé celui du mac book:rateau:


----------



## greggorynque (19 Mai 2008)

magisien a dit:


> mouai pas bete, mais bon je vois pas l'interet. Si ta un écran externe c'est pour ne pas utilisé celui du mac book:rateau:



Ben c'est bien ce que je dis, tu te met en clone principal sur l'externe et tu peux éteindre celui du macbook 

Bien sur éteindre l'écran sans en brancher un autre ça perd son intérêt de suite


----------



## melaure (20 Mai 2008)

magisien a dit:


> mouai pas bete, mais bon je vois pas l'interet. Si ta un écran externe c'est pour ne pas utilisé celui du mac book:rateau:



Ben non, le deuxième écran c'est pour regarder un film pendant que tu joues à WoW sur le premier écran.


----------



## magisien (20 Mai 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Ben c'est bien ce que je dis, tu te met en clone principal sur l'externe et tu peux éteindre celui du macbook
> 
> Bien sur éteindre l'écran sans en brancher un autre ça perd son intérêt de suite


 

oki merci chef !!!


----------



## Azaly (20 Mai 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Ben non, le deuxième écran c'est pour regarder un film pendant que tu joues à WoW sur le premier écran.



t'es fort si t'arrives à faire les deux en même temps :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2008)

Azaly a dit:


> t'es fort si t'arrives à faire les deux en même temps :rateau:



Il a une classe cheaté, il spam une touche et il peut se concentrer sur le film...


----------



## magisien (25 Mai 2008)

Peut on installé windows Vista (je sais!!!ca vaux rien ) sur un mac book??


----------



## greggorynque (25 Mai 2008)

magisien a dit:


> Peut on installé windows Vista (je sais!!!ca vaux rien ) sur un mac book??



Oui, malheureusement 

(avec bootcamp si tu as leopard ou même avec parallel si tu as du temps au boot )


----------



## SilenceSonore (26 Mai 2008)

magisien a dit:


> mouai pas bete, mais bon je vois pas l'interet. Si ta un écran externe c'est pour ne pas utilisé celui du mac book:rateau:



Salut 

Ca peut être utile 2 écrans  ( pour le montage vidéo , pour montage son , travail d'image ... )


----------



## brucetp (26 Mai 2008)

hey j'avais pas pensé à cette option...
j'économise pour un imac
mais à la limite je pourrais très bien acheté un écran et un pack wireless clavier + souris et branché sur mon MB...

qu'en pensez vous?? (ma config est juste en dessous)


----------



## greggorynque (27 Mai 2008)

brucetheplayboy a dit:


> hey j'avais pas pensé à cette option...
> j'économise pour un imac
> mais à la limite je pourrais très bien acheté un écran et un pack wireless clavier + souris et branché sur mon MB...
> 
> qu'en pensez vous?? (ma config est juste en dessous)



carrément, cela peut être géant pour pas cher en plus. 

Niveau clavier souris, prend du bluetooth tant qu'a faire 
(cela te fera moins de branchement a faire a chaque fois et libérera un porte usb)

Ensuite pour l'écran, certains 24'  sont au prix des 22' pour des performances souvent meilleures (couleurs très justes et bonne réactivité sur les 24')

Sachant que l'imac est minimum à 1000 euros, pour *500* je pense que tu peux prendre un 24' avec clavier/souris BT (tu n'a pas deja la souris ? si oui prend qu'un clavier) et un DD externe (si tu n'en a pas déja un c'est un investissement indispensable)


----------



## brucetp (27 Mai 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> carrément, cela peut être géant pour pas cher en plus.
> 
> Niveau clavier souris, prend du bluetooth tant qu'a faire
> (cela te fera moins de branchement a faire a chaque fois et libérera un porte usb)
> ...



Pour le bluetooth, c'est prévu, j'avais marqué "Wireless".
J'ai pas encore la mighty mouse, tout au trackpad... je suis une bête sous fireworks au trackpad  (et j'ai une labtec quand je travaille longuement chez moi)

Pour le DD externe c'est également prévu mais je ne pense pas  pouvoir tout faire en même temps because $$$$.

Après étant étudiant, j'ai des prix préférentiel, le premier imac est à 879euros livré donc faut que je pèse le pour et le contre, mais déjà j'y vois des avantages : le fait d'avoir les fichiers sur le même ordi, gain de place, gain d'argent...!
en fait, j'essaye de me convaincre qu'il y a un inconvénient à faire cela mais je ne trouve pas...

En parlant d'écran tu m'en conseillerai un en particulier? maxi 250e et pas au dessus de 22"


----------



## greggorynque (27 Mai 2008)

brucetheplayboy a dit:


> Pour le bluetooth, c'est prévu, j'avais marqué "Wireless".
> J'ai pas encore la mighty mouse, tout au trackpad... je suis une bête sous fireworks au trackpad  (et j'ai une labtec quand je travaille longuement chez moi)
> 
> Pour le DD externe c'est également prévu mais je ne pense pas  pouvoir tout faire en même temps because $$$$.
> ...



je te renvoie sur le meilleur comparatif que je conaisse

les 22' par lesnumériques


par contre moi je te conseillerais le samsung 2232 qui, moins cher que d'autres, te permettra d'économiser quelques deniers (sans compter son design TV qui peut etre assez interessant


----------



## brucetp (27 Mai 2008)

merci je regarde ça tout de suite

edit: interessant... en fait y'a presque aucun interêt à prendre un 22" puisque c'est la même résolution que les 20"...
perso c'est pas pour jouer mais les palettes de fireworks, sur mon 13" elles sont difficiles à faire tenir ^^ pareil pour iweb et autres...

après petit question subsidiaire, je fais des études d'ingé et l'année prochaine, je vais devoir me mettre à Catia, Proeng sur winwin...
- clavier et souris BT apple peuvent ils fonctionner sur PC (pas mac par bootcamp, un vrai pc)?

parce que à la limite je m'achète un PC, un écran et le pack clavier/souris BT apple...


----------



## greggorynque (27 Mai 2008)

oui ca marche sur PC si il est BT bien sur

sinon la différence entre un 20 et un 22' c'est du confort et je te conseille réellement 22 qui permet d'être moins collé à l'écran


----------



## brucetp (27 Mai 2008)

ok bah je vais réfléchir surtout si c'est pour repasser sous windows...


----------



## magisien (27 Mai 2008)

brucetheplayboy a dit:


> Pour le bluetooth, c'est prévu, j'avais marqué "Wireless".
> J'ai pas encore la mighty mouse, tout au trackpad... je suis une bête sous fireworks au trackpad  (et j'ai une labtec quand je travaille longuement chez moi)
> 
> Pour le DD externe c'est également prévu mais je ne pense pas pouvoir tout faire en même temps because $$$$.
> ...


 




Je suis aussi étudiant (enfin lycée) et tu les as eu comment tes réduc???


----------



## brucetp (27 Mai 2008)

alors sur le site d'apple, tu as un onglet apple store education qui te fais bénéficier de 5% :

http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/frInd

et grâce à mon école d'ingé, j'ai 10% puisqu'ils ont un partenariat.

en revanche, il est bien noté que sont éligibles : tout étudiant âgé de 18 ans et plus, détenant une carte d'étudiant valide, fréquentant ou admis dans un établissement d'enseignement supérieur


----------



## magisien (3 Juin 2008)

C'est vraiment utile de mettre 4 Go de Ram dans un mac??, et les cartes graphique qui sont proposé par le stor sont elle encore valable??


----------



## greggorynque (3 Juin 2008)

magisien a dit:


> C'est vraiment utile de mettre 4 Go de Ram dans un mac??, et les cartes graphique qui sont proposé par le stor sont elle encore valable??



Moi je dis que non mais attention tu rentre dans un gros débat  (j'ai eu de multiples débat sur le sujet   )


----------



## Gz' (3 Juin 2008)

magisien a dit:


> C'est vraiment utile de mettre 4 Go de Ram dans un mac??, et les cartes graphique qui sont proposé par le stor sont elle encore valable??



C'est valable si t'en as l'utilité.


----------



## brucetp (3 Juin 2008)

je dirais que ça dépend de l'utilisation, moi je suis passé de 1 à 4Go donc forcément ça se sent...mais après c'est vrai que pour checker mes mail...c'est pareil!
en revanche pour l'ouverture de fireworks, de fichiers imovie et autre, bah là t'attend plus! et tu peux tout ouvrir en même temps sans risquer que ça lague...
je dirais que c'est plus du confort que de l'utilité, et que c'est ptet aussi un peu dans la tête que ça se passe


----------



## greggorynque (3 Juin 2008)

Mouaip mouaip mouaip mouaip, sauf utilisation intensive de machines virtuelles ou ouvrir 45 PSD à la fois, il est deja TRES dur de remplir 2Go de ram 

En fait passer de 1 à 2 propose une réelle différence dans l'utilisation quotidienne (et encore moi cela ne m'avais pas choqué non plus) mais le passage de 2 à plus est complètement invisible (sauf dans le cas d'une utilisation susnommée)


----------



## brucetp (3 Juin 2008)

je suis pas passé par 2go donc comme je l'ai dit... j'ai préféré prendre le max pour voir venir et pas me répéter quand ça rame que j'aurais du prendre plus, car la différence de prix était minime, et comme argument de vente si un jour je dois me séparer de mon macbook...


----------



## greggorynque (3 Juin 2008)

je n'i pas critiqué ton choix je comprend ce qui le font je dis juste que ce n'est pas nécessaire du tout


----------



## brucetp (3 Juin 2008)

T'inquiète!  y'avait vraiment aucun reproche ou quoi que ce soit de méchant dans ma réponse.


----------



## Lone² (3 Juin 2008)

Ptites questions pour des champions  :

En fait j'hésite de plus en plus entre un macbook et un macbook pro ! Je sais, selon mais besoins etc etc. Le truc c'est que... J'attends la mise à jours des mac avec impatience, j'ai entendu parlé de penryn et Montevina (jsuis pas du tout un conaisseur ^^) et de... Septembre pour les mises à jours.

Alors je me demande si ça vous paraissait un bon plan d'attendre septembre/octobre pour que les anciens modèles MBP coûte moins cher (encore moins sur le refurb peut-être) et que j'en profite ! (la carte graph du MBP, comparé au MB, l'éclairage du clavier, luminausité etc. Hum) Ou alors que ça ne changerait surement rien et donc mieux vaut acheter un ptit macbook 2,4Ghz ?

Je sais pas si vous m'avez suivi :rateau:


----------



## greggorynque (3 Juin 2008)

si.

On a toujours le même problème chez apple, car le nombre réduit de machines fait qu'elles évoluent a larges intervalles et on est toujours tenté d'attendre.

Cela fait 2 ans qu'on nous dit tous les mois qu'un nouveau MBP ou MB va sortir vachement mieux et au final les evolutions ont toujours été progressives.

D'un coté cela veut dire qu'on se rapproche de nouveaux designs (qui arriveront forcement un jour)
D'un autre coté, tant qu'on ne sait rien, rien ne sert d'attendre.

La probabilité que le MB ait unjour une vrai CG et un clavier rétroéclairé est faible.

Le reste des évolutions possibles (hors design) ne changera que TRES PEU l'usage possible de ta machine, quelle que soit la génération de processeur, les performances seront du même ordre de grandeur (moins de 15% de différences et donc imperceptibles.)

La vrai question est: quand veut tu ton ordinateur, si tu es un jeune qui part en vacances tout l'été, en a tu besoin (travail, films, ect.) ou préfère tu attendre ?
 A l'inverse, si tu es sur que tu *dois* en avoir un pour septembre, et que les gammes ne sont pas réactualisées pdt l'été, tu aura attendu pour rien.

Je te donnerais donc un conseil simple: sauf énorme rumeur de sortie le mois suivant, achette les yeux fermés ton ordinateur le jour ou tu en a besoin, tu en seras surement TRES satisfait.

(je suis personnellement TRES heureux de mon macbook, j'avais failli attendre et finalement, 1 an et demi après, les macbooks sortis sont quasiment les mêmes ...)


----------



## Lone² (3 Juin 2008)

Ok ok ! Merci pour ton conseil, c'est vrai que bon... J'en ai besoin pour Septembre, vraiment. 

Et puis, la Macbook Pro ne m'attire que par sa carte graph réellement, non pas parce que je suis gamer mais... Juste au cas ou ! Si jamais je télécharge un jeux vidéo dans quelques mois et que jme retrouve frustrer car le MB n'est pas assez puissant... C'est juste histoire d'être sûr, mais comme il (le MBP) est nettement plus cher:rateau:

Je pensais que les évolutions allaient être plus "visibles" que ce que tu me dis, c'est dommage (pour moi, par pour Apple je pense ^^)...
Encore merci à toi


----------



## brucetp (3 Juin 2008)

Concernant la carte graphique si c'est pour jouer de temps en temps ou utiliser skecthup une fois, tu peux partir sur un MB...


----------



## maverick1984 (3 Juin 2008)

Si tu n'utilises pas les derniers jeux en full résol pas de problème ce sera un plaisir



brucetheplayboy a dit:


> Concernant la carte graphique si c'est pour jouer de temps en temps ou utiliser skecthup une fois, tu peux partir sur un MB...


----------



## melaure (4 Juin 2008)

maverick1984 a dit:


> Si tu n'utilises pas les derniers jeux en full résol pas de problème ce sera un plaisir



Le jeu d'échec, le démineur, le solitaire, ...


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Juin 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Le jeu d'échec, le démineur, le solitaire, ...


 
Le jeu d'échec fait quand même bien souffrir la GMA


----------



## melaure (4 Juin 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Le jeu d'échec fait quand même bien souffrir la GMA



Faut le mettre en version 2D


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Juin 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Faut le mettre en version 2D


 
Ca perd quand même son charme....


----------



## magisien (7 Juin 2008)

maverick1984 a dit:


> Si tu n'utilises pas les derniers jeux en full résol pas de problème ce sera un plaisir


 

Je vois que tu a un MBP, tu en a quel utilité??


----------



## kadet55 (23 Juin 2008)

salut a tous voila je lis partou des post avec des signature mac book peryn , c'est quoi exactement peryn?

merci


----------



## divoli (23 Juin 2008)

kadet55 a dit:


> salut a tous voila je lis partou des post avec des signature mac book peryn , c'est quoi exactement peryn?
> 
> merci



C'est une génération de processeurs, équipant notamment la dernière révision des MacBook Pro (pas des MacBook).

Et d'ailleurs: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Penryn - Wikipédia


----------



## kadet55 (23 Juin 2008)

merci monsieur divoli


----------



## greggorynque (24 Juin 2008)

kadet55 a dit:


> salut a tous voila je lis partou des post avec des signature mac book peryn , c'est quoi exactement peryn?
> 
> merci



C'est rien, juste des mecs qui veulent faire croire que leur MBP est mieux


----------



## melaure (25 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> C'est rien, juste des mecs qui veulent faire croire que leur MBP est mieux



Jaloux, va !

En effet on indique Penryn pour ne pas confondre avec les Core2Duo ancêtraux que certains ont encore ici


----------



## Glaciadluz (25 Juin 2008)

Euh, les processeurs Perryn sont aussi inclus dans les nouveaux MacBook hein


----------



## divoli (25 Juin 2008)

divoli a dit:


> C'est une génération de processeurs, équipant notamment la dernière révision des MacBook Pro (pas des MacBook).
> 
> 
> Penryn - Wikipédia



Erratum: La dernière révision des MacBook embarque également des Penryn.

Comme quoi, sur MacG, on peut raconter n'importe quel sottise, tout le monde n'y voit que du feu...


----------



## greggorynque (26 Juin 2008)

Mais l'architecture est quasiment identique, c'est surtout la fréquence qui change ...


----------



## killervpp (5 Juillet 2008)

brucetheplayboy a dit:


> je suis pas passé par 2go donc comme je l'ai dit... j'ai préféré prendre le max pour voir venir et pas me répéter quand ça rame que j'aurais du prendre plus, car la différence de prix était minime, et comme argument de vente si un jour je dois me séparer de mon macbook...



Bonjour,
Je viens également d'installer 4 Go dans mon Macbook 2.4 et je remarque une diminution de l'autonomie. Avez-vous remarqué la même chose ?
Cdlt.


----------



## xao85 (9 Juillet 2008)

Pas sur mon macbook pro en tout cas! Tu as une différence de combien???


----------



## mika79 (17 Juillet 2008)

j ai installé egalement 4go sur mon mbp 2.4 penyrin et bizarement j ai l impression d avoir des ralentissements de temps a autre, quelqu' un a une idée d ou pourrait venir le problème ???


----------



## leonor (31 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous, je suis relativement nouveau ici.

En fait je me demande concernant tant les MB que les MBP si Apple va introduire dans ses nouveaux modèles le blu-ray (lecteur+graveur) mais aussi les quad-core.

Merci de me faire part des "rumeurs" à ce sujet.

Bonne journée et au plaisir de vous lire ...


----------



## melaure (31 Juillet 2008)

leonor a dit:


> Bonjour à toutes et à tous, je suis relativement nouveau ici.
> 
> En fait je me demande concernant tant les MB que les MBP si Apple va introduire dans ses nouveaux modèles le blu-ray (lecteur+graveur) mais aussi les quad-core.
> 
> ...



Je ne vois pas ce que des rumeurs peuvent t'apporter. Seul les faits comptent. Et franchement je doute que quiconque sache ce qu'il y aura dans le prochain MBP. S'il y a le BR, on ne le saura que le jour de sa sortie, et ce jour n'est connu que de Steve.

Ecris-lui


----------



## leonor (31 Juillet 2008)

Merci de ta réponse même si je reste sur ma faim. :rateau:

J'ai visité ton site il est bien toutefois je préfère celui de pomme de p'Ain plus original dans sa similarité avec le bureau de Mac Os X.  : *www.pommedepain.org*

Si d'autres ont pu glaner des informations dans d'autres sites sur l'installation à venir de *blu-ray* et/ou d'intel *quad-core* voire d'*AMD* merci de me tenir informé cela m'intéresserait beaucoup.

:mouais:


----------



## leonor (31 Juillet 2008)

"Il sera de plus en plus difficile de trouver de liPod et du MacBook dans les semaines qui viennent ! _AppleInsider_ nous informe en effet quApple a envoyé à certains de ses canaux de distribution quà partir de maintenant (et probablement jusquà la présentation des nouveaux modèles attendue en septembre),* les livraisons de matériels seraient fortement réduites*.


  Du côté des MacBook, ce sont les modèles grand public, ainsi que les versions Pro (15 et 17 pouces) qui risquent de manquer. Le MacBook Air nest pas concerné. Cest pourquoi Apple demande à ses revendeurs de passer leurs commandes dès maintenant sils ne veulent pas ne rien vendre de lété.


  Du côté de liPod, cest la même histoire, Cupertino leur demande de placer des commandes dau moins 4 semaines de stock." 



(source: http://www.macplus.net/magplus/depeche-19095-apple-diminue-les-livraisons)


----------



## digimag (3 Août 2008)

leonor a dit:


> Du côté des MacBook, ce sont les modèles grand public, ainsi que les versions Pro (15 et 17 pouces) qui risquent de manquer. Le MacBook Air nest pas concerné. Cest pourquoi Apple demande à ses revendeurs de passer leurs commandes dès maintenant sils ne veulent pas ne rien vendre de lété.


Conclusion : attendre la prochaine mis à jour avant d'acheter ?


----------



## .Steff (3 Août 2008)

On peut attendre longtemps en ce disant ça à mon avis. Tout dépend si tu as le temps et de ton utilisation futur.


----------



## leonor (3 Août 2008)

Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi : en informatique on peut attendre indéfiniment avant d'acheter.

Toutefois, bien souvent dans les forums informatiques j'ai pu lire des possesseurs d'Apple ou de PC regretter leur achat car à quelques semaines près ils avaient le nouveau modèle avec la nouvelle config "qui tue" au même prix


----------



## digimag (3 Août 2008)

leonor a dit:


> Toutefois, bien souvent dans les forums informatiques j'ai pu lire des possesseurs d'Apple ou de PC regretter leur achat car à quelques semaines près ils avaient le nouveau modèle avec la nouvelle config "qui tue" au même prix



Surtout quand il s'agit d'acheter un portable qui coûte deux fois plus cher qu'un bon Dell équivalent.


----------



## divoli (3 Août 2008)

digimag a dit:


> Surtout quand il s'agit d'acheter un portable qui coûte deux fois plus cher qu'un bon Dell équivalent.



C'est quoi, "un bon Dell équivalent" ? Un truc qui sur l'étiquette parait intéressant, mais qui a l'usage se révèle particulièrement merdique, et qui finit rapidement sur une étagère ou à la cave sans que plus personne n'y touche ? :sleep:

Parce qu'à ce compte là, c'est le Dell qui finalement revient dix fois plus cher que le Mac...


----------



## Pharmacos (3 Août 2008)

divoli a dit:


> C'est quoi, "un bon Dell équivalent" ? Un truc qui sur l'étiquette parait intéressant, mais qui a l'usage se révèle particulièrement merdique, et qui finit rapidement sur une étagère ou à la cave sans que plus personne n'y touche ? :sleep:
> 
> Parce qu'à ce compte là, c'est le Dell qui finalement revient dix fois plus cher que le Mac...



C'est quoi un DELL ? :mouais:


----------



## melaure (3 Août 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> C'est quoi un DELL ? :mouais:



Je crois que je vais lui refiler mon boulot, il saura 

Les marques de coup de poing, c'est normal, ça ne marche que comme ça les DELL

Il n'y a pas DELL équivalent, juste des DELL vaguement proche ... et encore impossible de reproduire le bruit de soufflerie du DELL sur Mac ...


----------



## divoli (3 Août 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> C'est quoi un DELL ? :mouais:



Un presse-papier. De luxe.


----------



## leonor (7 Août 2008)

You're very funny :rateau:

Mais c'est certain mon prochain portable sera un Apple qu'on se le dise


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Un presse-papier. *De luxe.*



T'y vas fort !


----------



## rizoto (7 Août 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Un presse-papier. De luxe.



Ca marche aussi avec cale-pied ou parpaing


----------



## leonor (8 Août 2008)

Et même mieux : si l'on vide le Dell de sa carte mère, du processeur du GPU, disque dur et autres lecteurs optiques et que l'on ouvre le portable Dell et qu'on le projette dans le vide pourrait-il planer ou s'écrasera t'il tel un pavé ?


----------



## snoopypower (9 Septembre 2008)

Quelqu'un pourrait-il me faire un bref récapitulatif sur l'autonomie des macbook et des macbook pro (avec des vrais chiffres, testés), lors d'une utilisation surf internet et bureautique en parallèle (word,excel...)
Les macbook pro tiennent ils vraiment moins longtemps que les macbook ?

Sinon, au risque de paraître boulet (mais je voulais pas lire toutes les pages du topic), j'ai jamais pu constater la différence de taille et de poids réelle entre les deux modèles. La différence est elle réllement mince ou tout de même bien visible ? 
Je penche en ce moment pour l'achat du macbook pro, mais le problème est que j'ai besoin d'un portable que je puisse transporter facilement (cours, voyages) et qui prennent peu de place. Je ne sais pas si ce sera possible avec le Macbook Pro.


----------



## David_b (10 Septembre 2008)

snoopypower a dit:


> Quelqu'un pourrait-il me faire un bref récapitulatif sur l'autonomie des macbook et des macbook pro (avec des vrais chiffres, testés)


Y a pas un fil super long à ce sujet qui ne demande qu'à être lu ?




> mais je voulais pas lire toutes les pages du topic


Quel dommage. Parce qu'il contient surement la réponse à ta question 



> Je penche en ce moment pour l'achat du macbook pro, mais le problème est que j'ai besoin d'un portable que je puisse transporter facilement (cours, voyages) et qui prennent peu de place. Je ne sais pas si ce sera possible avec le Macbook Pro.


T'as besoin de quoi niveau graphisme ? C'est la vraie question à te poser pour choisir le modèle dont tu as besoin.
Bureautique pure et dure -> MB, sans hésiter.
Bureautique pleine aux as -> MBA
Le reste -> MBP, à mon avis (vaut mieux préciser que j'ai sous la main un MBP et un MB), et que je compare selon mon expérience personnelle et mon utilisation). Non, j'ai pas envie de les mesurer et les peser: je suis sur que ça se trouve déjà sur le forum. J'ai même du poster quelques photos pour comparer...


----------



## Goomba64 (21 Septembre 2008)

En fait la différence la plus frappante entre un MacBook et un MacBook Pro est surtout... le prix XD Mais sinon un MacBook Pro est largement transportable et tient plutôt bien sans secteur. Il faut voir aussi l'utilisation. Dans l'écrasante majorité des cas, un MacBook suffira amplement mais si c'est du montage vidéo et de la 3D là :/ C'est direction MacBook Pro


----------



## greggorynque (21 Septembre 2008)

pas d'accord, le macbook est quand même un poil plus petit et léger, et ce poil est PARTICULIEREMENT appréciable en cas d'usage nomade... le MBP ne rentre que très rarement dans des sacs bandoulières non dédiés a l'informatique par exemple. (Alrs qu'on peut trimballer son MB entoute discretion 

Et le prix outrageux du MBA l'empeche pour moi de pleinement remplir son role d'ultramobile car j'aurais accepter de passer 1800 euros dans un macbook 13' si ca existais, mais pas dans un MBA...


----------



## rv4 (21 Septembre 2008)

bonjour a tous 

Moi je trouve que surtout le mac book pro n'est pas adapté a une utilisation nomade car je le trouve trop fragile... ce n'est que mon avis , je ne suis pas un souillon pourtant mais bon... Si je l'avais transporté comme j'ai transporté mon assus avant je suis sur qu'il n'aurait pas resisté (coque fragile, fermeture legere, touche qui bouge du a la chaleur de la coque, rayable a souhait si on ne met pas de protection ce qui grossis la taille ... etc)

J'avoue que le prix me reste encore au travers de la gorge et ça j'hésite pas a le crier au et fort ! Je suis fan d'apple mais petit à petit la vision commerciale me dérange un peu... (Je precise que j'ai changé mon MBP 3 fois sur défaillance diverses et varié donc apple care s'impose et bing ... crache tes euros...). Malgré tout , c'est une bonne machine, mais qui demande de l'attention !!  Et puis avec un mac os x.5 formidable , ca compense 

bref bon courage pour ton choix !!


----------



## Emmanuel94 (21 Septembre 2008)

ayant les deux MB, MBP, j'avoue que les deux machines sont superbes, surtout en comparaison avec les PC.... 
Toutefois le MB présente à mon sens de nombreux défauts :
- pas de carte graphique
- l'écran glossy 
- les bords tranchants (argh...) qui scient les poignets
- le son qui n'est pas terrible
- un format qui est déjà trop grand pour les tablettes de tgv ou d'avion

Le MBP est un peu plus grand, mais pas tellement plus lourd et termes de perfomances, c'est une machine sans commune mesure.
Donc j'ai une large préférence pour le MBP, sauf que son évolutivité est plus faible (changer un DD relève de l'aventure pour mes gros doigts), le clavier est une merveille, l'écran est top et le son tot à fait correct, en plus il peut tout à fait remplacer une machine de bureau

Il reste un compromis, celui de prendre un PB 12' qui reste le nec plus ultra du genre, et on en trouve d'occaze à moins de 600 

J'attends de voir les nouveaux Macbook avec grande impatience


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2009)

leonor a dit:


> Merci de ta réponse même si je reste sur ma faim. :rateau:
> 
> J'ai visité ton site il est bien toutefois je préfère celui de pomme de p'Ain plus original dans sa similarité avec le bureau de Mac Os X.  : *www.pommedepain.org*
> 
> ...


 
Bonsoir, 

Pomme de p'ain a changé son site ce printemps 2009 et plus rien avoir avec le bureau de Mac os X :mouais:

Eté 2009 toujours pas de quad-core sur mb et mbp 

A+


----------



## greggorynque (16 Août 2009)

Wouaaaouuu ce déterrage de topic !!!


----------



## sylvain87 (9 Octobre 2009)

Hey ! Allez déterrons ce topic ! 
J'ai commencé à lire les derniers messages de ce topic et quelque chose m'a paru louche... Je me suis alors rendu compte que les messages dataient de 2008 LOL.
Bon, sérieusement : Je suis sur le point d'acheter un MacBook, et je sollicite vos expériences pour me conseiller.
Je tiens absolument à avoir un port FireWire car j'ai un camescope HDV (HV20 de Canon) et l'arrivée des MacBook Pro à 13" m'a séduit. Parce-que précisement, je m'intéresse aux modèles 13".
Je ne suis pas à 200&#8364; près et je voulais savoir s'il y avait un gouffre de performances ou non entre le MacBook 13" Blanc et le MacBook Pro 13" (à 1149&#8364.

PS : Je tiens à préciser que j'étais un heureux utilisateur d'un MacBook 13" Blanc acheté en Avril 2007. Je ne l'ai plus pour la simple et bonne raison que je me le suis fait voler... On m'a "cassé" la voiture une des rares fois où il était dedans. Pas de chance...
Enfin je voulais surtout dire que je fais un usage assez "familial" de mon HV20 et avec mon ancien MacBook ça fonctionnait très bien avec iMovie et Final Cut. Le tout sur un deuxième écran plus grand.

Voilou


----------



## die1884 (12 Octobre 2009)

sylvain87 a dit:


> Hey ! Allez déterrons ce topic !
> J'ai commencé à lire les derniers messages de ce topic et quelque chose m'a paru louche... Je me suis alors rendu compte que les messages dataient de 2008 LOL.
> Bon, sérieusement : Je suis sur le point d'acheter un MacBook, et je sollicite vos expériences pour me conseiller.
> Je tiens absolument à avoir un port FireWire car j'ai un camescope HDV (HV20 de Canon) et l'arrivée des MacBook Pro à 13" m'a séduit. Parce-que précisement, je m'intéresse aux modèles 13".
> ...


Je suis dans la même situation que Sylvain87 . Je souhaiterai m'acheter un mac portable  et j'utilise tres régulièrement Final CutPro. Est ce qu'un mac book suffit ou faut il absolument un MBP  pour le faire tourner?


----------



## Gae247 (13 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Mon 1er post sur ce site.

Moi aussi je suis sur le point d'acheter un Mac et je doute entre les deux !!
MB ou MBP ??
Y a-t-il vraimente une différence de performances ou es-ce une différence de boitier/clavier ?

Merci
Gae


----------



## DarkMoineau (18 Octobre 2009)

Il semblerait que les MacBook soient bientôt changés donc faut voir mais, actuellement le MacBook Pro est plus performant et surtout plus agréable que le MacBook (trackpad multitouch  )


----------



## Norm (18 Octobre 2009)

J'ai le MBP 15" et très satisfait et le trackpad est une merveille, je n'ai pas encore branché de souris sur celui-ci car il est très pratique, quand il fait sombre, le clavier s'illumine pour aider à mieux voir ses touches.


----------



## barney_returns (29 Octobre 2009)

Slt à tous, 

Je commence mes repérages pour noël pour un mac. J'hésite aussi entre le macbook pro et le tout nouveau macbook qui vient juste de sortir ac un design bien sympa.

J'ai entendu dire que Apple changeait souvent ses produits en début d'année, notamment ici pour le macbook pro. Est-ce vrai et donc plus judicieux d'attendre janvier? Y a t-il des dates de prévus? et enfin, est ce que si nouveau macbook pro il y a, ne risque t-il pas d'être plus cher ?


----------



## NeoMac13 (30 Octobre 2009)

On ne connait pas les dates de sortie des prochains macbook pro, ni des prochains Mac pro et ni des prochains macbook air que tout le monde oublit lol

par contre, si tu visites un peu la page d'accueil du site, tu aurais vu qu'apple a laissé entendre qu'il n'y aurait plus de nouveautés en 2009...alors vois ce que tu veux à travers ce message, si tu penses que cela veut dire que tout début 2010, il y en aura et que tu peux attendre jusque là, alors attend, sinon n'attend pas et ne perds pas plus de temps car tu ne sais pas ce que tu rates, je me régale à te répondre avec mon macbook pro, si j'étais sur PC, je ne t'aurais surement pas répondu^^^^ (je précise que je ne travaille pas pour apple, je plaisante juste)


bonne soirée

a++


----------



## quetzal (31 Octobre 2009)

A mon avis, les nouveaux modèles MacBook seront annoncés lors de la prochaine Apple Expo, début février 2010.


----------



## Norm (2 Novembre 2009)

Mon neveu travaille pour un distributeur et les nouveaux sortent au fête et ils seront tous au même prix que ceux d'aujourd'hui, donc on achète le modèle présent au prix mac (qui est toujours plus cher que les autres) ou on attend en janvier qui pour le même pris les nouveaux modèles.

Et concernant les réparations dispendieuse, ils viennent de remplacer la penture et le couvercle de mon MBP et ils ont charger a l'assurance (j'ai acheté le démo) 654£, ils sont très gourmands quand on parle réparation, il n'y a pas de réparateur indépendant de leur produit, donc ils peuvent charger le prix qu'ils veulent, c'est la seule chose qui me dérange concernant Mac.


----------



## Nioubite (9 Février 2010)

trompage de topic


----------



## melaure (9 Février 2010)

Norm a dit:


> Mon neveu travaille pour un distributeur et les nouveaux sortent au fête et ils seront tous au même prix que ceux d'aujourd'hui, donc on achète le modèle présent au prix mac (qui est toujours plus cher que les autres) ou on attend en janvier qui pour le même pris les nouveaux modèles.



J'adore tout ces gens qui connaissent des gens chez des distributeurs qui savent ...

Pas fini de faire les benêt ?

Jamais, mais jamais Apple ne diffuse d'infos ! C'est pas difficile à comprendre ! un revendeur qui dit savoir se fout obligatoirement de toi !


----------



## vwvw (17 Avril 2010)

après la mise à jour des macbook pros, la différence de prix vaut-elle toujours la peine d'acheter un macbook pour un usage non-professionnel (surf/traitement de texte/jeux vidéo/un peu de montage photo-vidéo) ?
Les 250 .- de différence pour le clavier rétro-éclairé, les 2gb de ram en plus, un peu plus de fréquence pour le professeur,une meilleur cg (enfin je crois), une meilleur connectique, et surtout 3h d'autonomie en plus !!! ne doivent-ils pas pousser l'acheteur vers un mbp un peu plus cher ?

vwvw


----------



## DarkMoineau (17 Avril 2010)

Bah faut voir ce que tu veux faire de ton ordi.

Si c'est pour l'utiliser de nuit le clavier c'est pratique 

La Ram est utile si tu utilise des logiciels gourmands.

La PUCE graphique (aucune n'est une carte) est  apparement plus performante, mais au final la différence va venir de la connectique supérieure (si tu en as l'usage), du processeur plus performant , de la batterie plus grosse et de la possibilité de faire évoluer la machine à 8Go de RAM, grâce à une carte mère différente.

Oh et le MacBook Pro est plus léger ^^.

Donc au final, Apple fais tout pour que l'on achète le Pro, mais quoiqu'il en soit, à toi de voir ce dont tu as besoin.


----------



## Tox (17 Avril 2010)

Le MB unibody blanc prend aussi les 8 Go... Mais encore faut-il en avoir l'usage


----------



## corscia (17 Avril 2010)

pourquoi apple a changé seulement la batterie des MBP  et pas des MB?


----------



## corscia (17 Avril 2010)

vwvw a dit:


> après la mise à jour des macbook pros, la différence de prix vaut-elle toujours la peine d'acheter un macbook pour un usage non-professionnel (surf/traitement de texte/jeux vidéo/un peu de montage photo-vidéo) ?
> Les 250 .- de différence pour le clavier rétro-éclairé, les 2gb de ram en plus, un peu plus de fréquence pour le professeur,une meilleur cg (enfin je crois), une meilleur connectique, et surtout 3h d'autonomie en plus !!! ne doivent-ils pas pousser l'acheteur vers un mbp un peu plus cher ?
> 
> vwvw



si on regarde bien en fait 
apres avoir rajouté 2G de ram on arrive 989 - 1149 = 160 de plus pour MBP
mais pour cette dif tu as 
- Logement pour carte SD
- 3h de plus sur batterie
- Port FireWire 800
- Clavier étendu rétroéclairé
Donc oui Apple fait tout pour que l'on achete un MBP 13" et pas un MB 13".
c'est a se demandé si apple n'a pas l'intention de supprimer le MB de son catalogue....


----------



## ARSyBi (4 Mai 2010)

j'ai acheter un MB en décembre, et je me dit ai-je pas fait une erreur ?
Sachant que ds mon MB j'ai mis 4Go de ram car j'ai bénéficier de la reduction etudiante de 8% donc en gros pour le meme prix les 2Go de ram m'etaient offert....
Bref je me tate a revendre mon MB et me prendre un MBP 13" sachant que je commence a retoucher les photos avec apaerture et que le MB est un peu a la traine....

Donc je m'en remet a vos conseils, changement vers un MBP 4Go de ram 13" ou je garde le mien ?
Le jeu en vaut la chandelle ?


----------



## Tox (4 Mai 2010)

Si tu regardes les tests, le passage au MBP 13" ne t'apportera pas grand chose...


----------



## ARSyBi (4 Mai 2010)

Mise apart le lecteur SD, la batterie plus puissante, le clavier retro écairer, une meilleurs carte graphique...
Mes arguments sont t'ils viables ?


----------



## Tox (4 Mai 2010)

Perso, j'attends de pied ferme la génération suivante. La carte graphique n'apporte pas grand chose pour le traitement des photos. Le clavier rétro-éclairé, c'est joli, oui... Le lecteur SD, si tu en as l'utilité, pourquoi pas... Reste les 50 minutes de plus d'autonomie qui sont toujours bonnes à prendre. Et un défaut assez gênant : l'écran vitré.

Pour les photos sur Aperture, j'ai le sentiment que c'est plutôt les disques durs mécaniques qui sont à la traîne...

PS : Et si je suis ton raisonnement, il te faudra changer en novembre pour un MB


----------



## Dr Troy (5 Mai 2010)

corscia a dit:


> Donc oui Apple fait tout pour que l'on achete un MBP 13" et pas un MB 13".
> c'est a se demandé si apple n'a pas l'intention de supprimer le MB de son catalogue....



Tout simplement parce que les MB et MBP ne sont pas mis à jour à la même période. Avant la dernière mise à jour des MBP il était plus intéressant de prendre un Macbook.

Tu devrais mettre des smileys encore plus gros.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2010)

ARSyBi a dit:


> j'ai acheter un MB en décembre, et je me dit ai-je pas fait une erreur ?
> Sachant que ds mon MB j'ai mis 4Go de ram car j'ai bénéficier de la reduction etudiante de 8% donc en gros pour le meme prix les 2Go de ram m'etaient offert....
> Bref je me tate a revendre mon MB et me prendre un MBP 13" sachant que je commence a retoucher les photos avec apaerture et que le MB est un peu a la traine....
> 
> ...



As-tu fais une erreur ? Non car l'acheter en décembre était le bon moment.

Faut-il que tu changes ? La différence n'est pas assez importante pour moi donc non, après c'est toi qui choisi. Enfin lors de la prochaine MAJ du MB tu vas revenir nous dire la même chose ... ou même la prochaine MAJ du MBP donc bon ...


----------



## ARSyBi (5 Mai 2010)

oui je comprend, donc vaut mieux que je "finisse" mon MB....
Quoi que avant que le prix chute d'un coup car visiblement une MAJ des MB est a prevoir en novembre peut etre il faudrai que je me le change....
MB qui a 4 mois, avec en plus 4Go de ram au lieu de 2 a votre avis je peut le vendre cb ? moi je table sur un prix de 650.... (dsl pour le HS promis j'en ferai plus ^^)


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2010)

Écoute ce que je veux te dire c'est que si tu le vends maintenant tu n'auras pas du tout amorti ton achat, après si tu as de l'argent, ou vraiment tu as besoin d'un ordinateur plus puissant, c'est pas le MBP 13" qui changera grand chose.  

Sinon 650 &#8364; ca va oui il y a un site pour les cotes.

Prend un SSD et ton MB sera beaucoup plus rapide que un MBP 13" avec un DD


----------



## ARSyBi (5 Mai 2010)

Ben, en réfléchissant bien je vais peut être craquer pr le MBP 15" corei5 a 1600 sachant que je vend 2pc portable j'aurai peut a rajouter et je pense que le gain de puissance sera bien meilleur 
pour en revenir sur mon hdd si je le change moi même la garantie ne saute pas si j'ai bien compris ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2010)

ARSyBi a dit:


> Ben, en réfléchissant bien je vais peut être craquer pr le MBP 15" corei5 a 1600 sachant que je vend 2pc portable j'aurai peut a rajouter et je pense que le gain de puissance sera bien meilleur
> pour en revenir sur mon hdd si je le change moi même la garantie ne saute pas si j'ai bien compris ?



Oui tu peux changer le DD et la mémoire sans que la garantie saute.


----------



## ARSyBi (5 Mai 2010)

merveilleux donc c'et parti pour un pti 7200tr/min et on Vera pr le MBP plus tard xD


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2010)

Tox a dit:


> Et un défaut assez gênant : l'écran vitré.


oui en exterieur...
mais c est genant (moins quand meme )avec le MB et le MBA aussi


----------



## Tox (6 Mai 2010)

Si l'écran constitue un critère de choix, regarder côte à côte en magasin un MB et un MBP. Déjà avec une source de lumière latérale, cela saute aux yeux.


----------



## David_b (6 Mai 2010)

alan63 a dit:


> oui en exterieur...
> mais c est genant (moins quand meme )avec le MB et le MBA aussi


Sauf qu'ils ont pas de vitre


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2010)

En extérieur je vous rassure, si soleil il y a, on voit pas trop l'écran vitre ou pas vitre.  

Par contre en intérieur les reflets c'est embêtant surtout à faible luminosité ....


----------



## ARSyBi (17 Mai 2010)

Grosse hésitation de nouveau, le MBP 13" entrée de gamme me fait de l'oeil un peu comparé a mon MB, 
Simple impression ou bonne investissement , revendre mon Mb pour prendre un MBP ?
Le corei5 est vraiment cher et le 13" 2.66 a mon sens ne vaut pas de rajouter 300 euros pour 100Go de HDD de plus et 0.2ghz en plus....


----------



## Tox (17 Mai 2010)

Quelle est l'année de ton MB ?


----------



## ARSyBi (17 Mai 2010)

jsuis  desolé mais je radote j'ai poser la meme question un peu plus haut ^^
(c'est les exams ca qui font perdre la tete)
Puis jme prend trop la tete c'est le probleme....


----------



## Tox (17 Mai 2010)

Effectivement  Tu as donc des éléments de réponse.


----------



## ARSyBi (24 Mai 2010)

Msg a supprimer


----------



## ju12 (1 Juin 2010)

Grosse hésitation pour moi aussi entre le MB 13'' et le MBP 13''. (taille non changeable, j'aurai préfèré passer sur un 15'' en mat mais bon...)
Ça serait mon premier mac, j'ai pas envie de me planter sur mon choix car j'aimerai tenir quelques années avec!!!
J'aimerai savoir lequel des deux a le meilleur rendu couleur; pour régler la luminosité, le contraste...de mes photos avant de les envoyer à la tireuse. 
Je précise que je ne fais pas de montage photo, pas d'utilisation de photoshop ou autre; je développe uniquement mes formats RAW avec DPP. 
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## ARSyBi (1 Juin 2010)

J'ai envie de te dire le MBP 13" j'ai acheter le MB et le blanc ca soule un peu a un moment pour une poignée d'euros ta un clavier retro éclairé la classe de l'alu un lecteur de carte SD qui peut etre avantageux pour toiet un port firewire pas tres utile mais bon, y'a aussi un capteur infrarouge bien pratique avec la télécommande puis... je crois que j'ai tout dit
Ah aussi met y un 7200tr/min direct il aura de la patate comme ca


----------



## ju12 (2 Juin 2010)

Quelqu'un connait-il les contastes des MB(2010) et MBP(2010) ?
Ainsi que le delta E par défaut (sans calibration) de ces deux modèles ?


----------



## alexmacD (25 Août 2010)

Bonsoir à tous et à toutes,
voilà, j'suis étudiant et je souhaite passer au mac, sachant que j'ai droit aux offres étudiantes, j'hésite entre le MB et le MBP 13" mais niveau budget ça peut dépendre si c'est un coup de coeur ou que ça en aille vraiment la peine donc je voudrais savoir lequelle vous me conseillerez ?
Précisions : je fais de la programmation sur Netbeans et Eclipse...
et sinon, j'ai vu dans un magasin (la planète ^^) un MBP 13" ancienne génération (juin 09) 2,26Ghz, 160 Go, 2Go Ram, OS Leopard à 949 euros, est-ce que ça vaut le coup? sachant que le MBP 13" dernière génération vaut 1080euros avec l'offre (et un itouch pour 40 euros de plus)
Voilà ...
Merci d'avance !
PS : Ya t-il des problèmes de compatibilités ou de stabilité sur SL (Netbeans)?


----------



## DarkMoineau (25 Août 2010)

Je crois que le MBP'09 n'a aucun intérêt car niveau performances il est bien en dessous du MacBook actuel. Après on évoquera la possibilité d'augmenter la RAM jusqu'à 8 contre 4 pour un MacBook mais bon, le MBP13'10 est clairement supérieur puisque il y a meilleur processeur, puce graphique et 4Go de RAM de série.  

Pour Netbeans je ne suis pas au courant, mais après un an, tout problème aurait du être réglé, non?


----------



## toto160 (18 Septembre 2010)

alexmacD a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous et à toutes,
> voilà, j'suis étudiant et je souhaite passer au mac, sachant que j'ai droit aux offres étudiantes, j'hésite entre le MB et le MBP 13" mais niveau budget ça peut dépendre si c'est un coup de coeur ou que ça en aille vraiment la peine donc je voudrais savoir lequelle vous me conseillerez ?
> Précisions : je fais de la programmation sur Netbeans et Eclipse...
> et sinon, j'ai vu dans un magasin (la planète ^^) un MBP 13" ancienne génération (juin 09) 2,26Ghz, 160 Go, 2Go Ram, OS Leopard à 949 euros, est-ce que ça vaut le coup? sachant que le MBP 13" dernière génération vaut 1080euros avec l'offre (et un itouch pour 40 euros de plus)
> ...



Ouai prend le dernier MBP 13". C'est toujours mieux de prendre l'ordi le plus puissant qu'on puisse s'offrir en informatique. 
Le blanc ne doit même pas exister, il sert à rien.


----------



## David_b (18 Septembre 2010)

toto160 a dit:


> Ouai prend le dernier MBP 13". C'est toujours mieux de prendre l'ordi le plus puissant qu'on puisse s'offrir en informatique.
> Le blanc ne doit même pas exister, il sert à rien.



Tiens je vais en parler au mien, sur lequel je bosse (et gagne ma vie) 8h par jour.

Ce qu'il faut pas entendre, parfois :mouais:...


----------



## DarkMoineau (18 Septembre 2010)

toto160 a dit:


> Ouai prend le dernier MBP 13". C'est toujours mieux de prendre l'ordi le plus puissant qu'on puisse s'offrir en informatique.
> Le blanc ne doit même pas exister, il sert à rien.



le blanc est toujours plus utile que les portables Core i3 sans puce graphique autre que la Intel HD.....


----------



## Dr Troy (20 Septembre 2010)

ju12 a dit:


> Quelqu'un connait-il les contastes des MB(2010) et MBP(2010) ?
> Ainsi que le delta E par défaut (sans calibration) de ces deux modèles ?



Pour le MB : 943:1 et un delta E de 7,1 (c'est mauvais, mais il descend sous les 3 voire 1 une fois calibré).
Pour le MBP 15" : 749:1 et un delta E de 3 sans calibration (0.5 avec).

Source : lesnumeriques.com (ici et ici).

Les résultats ne m'étonnent pas, une dalle très contrastée qui flatte pour la version grand public et une dalle ayant une excellente fidélité dans les couleurs pour les pro. Après pour des dalles de portable, on est dans ce qui se fait de mieux (surtout pour les gammes Pro).

Enfin une question intéressante sur le sujet en tout cas 
Parce que jouer à touche pipi pour 0,33Ghz ça commence à être redondant ici.


----------



## DarkMoineau (21 Septembre 2010)

Dr Troy a dit:


> Parce que jouer à touche pipi pour 0,33Ghz ça commence à être redondant ici.



Facile a dire quand on a un Core i5 


Sinon je suis pas étonné pour les écrans.


----------



## skaine (25 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour

je souhaite acheter un mbp 13", je possede deja un MB blanc de 2008 avec le disque suivant installé :

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/13...-sata-25-7200t-16-mo-interne-st9500420as.html

ma question est : je souhaite prendre ce disque dur (500go actuellement sur mon MB) et le formaté pour l'utilisé sur le nouveau macbook pro 13" (remplacer donc le 250 Go par le 500 Go). est ce compatible, car ce n'est pas marqué sur la fiche du disque, les mbp 13" n'existant pas a l'epoque. ?? 



> le disque 500go est bien un sata 2'5" la seul différence avec un disque "fait pour les mbp 13" (http://www.macway.com/fr/product/20...m7e-sata-25-5400t-8-mo-interne-hm100uiz4.html) est l'épaisseur du disque.


je dis une betise car je viens de voir que des epaisseurs 9,7 existe pour les MBP 13" 2010.

cela pose-til un problème que mon disque soit moins épais que les disque de mbp 13" d'origine ?



et inversement le disque dur (250go d'origine) du MBP 13" que je vais acheter, vais-je pouvoir le mettre dans le MB blanc ?



merci des précisions.


----------



## clemclem-42 (12 Juin 2011)

Bonjour a tous.
J'ai un gros probléme avec mon macbook pro, j'ai suprimer apple store, mail, facetime, iCal, iPhoto, Photo Booth etc ... Comment faire ? 
Pouvez vous m'aider merci.


----------



## DarkMoineau (12 Juin 2011)

Supprimer du dock ou totalement?


----------



## DarkMoineau (29 Juin 2011)

Confusion iOS/OS X (qui était là le premier) et la question sur quand avons nous entendu parler ou vu les stickers pourrait être séparé en 2. On peut en avoir entendu parler sans en avoir vu en vrai. 

Mais j'ai répondu


----------



## Hollister-fan (29 Juin 2011)

T'inquiète pas, je fais bien la distinction!C'est juste que j'ai inclu les iOS ensuite sans modifier toutes les questions mais merci pour les remarques et merci d'avoir participé!


----------



## Cyborg4 (6 Juillet 2011)

Bon ben sa a bien changé depuis la 1ere page. 
Maintenant la difference est flagrant entre le Macbook et les Macbook pro entrée de gamme.
De toute facons Apple va abandonné les Macbook ...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (16 Août 2011)

Maintenant qu'il n'y a plus de MacBook, que le sujet initial date de 2006 et que depuis l'arrivée des MacBook 2011, feu le MacBook n'avait plus d'intérêt, il faudrait peut-être retirer l'attribut topic de tête.


----------



## colossus928 (14 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Maintenant qu'il n'y a plus de MacBook, que le sujet initial date de 2006 et que depuis l'arrivée des MacBook 2011, feu le MacBook n'avait plus d'intérêt, il faudrait peut-être retirer l'attribut topic de tête.



je cherche des topics de comparaison de MBA et MBP, je vois celui là en tête... dernier message 2011...
titre pas du tout d'actualité, premier message datant de cro-magnon.
faudrait peut-être le mettre au gout du jour ce topic.

genre comparaison/avis : Macbok Pro vs Macbook Air.


----------



## nemrod (24 Juin 2012)

colossus928 a dit:


> je cherche des topics de comparaison de MBA et MBP, je vois celui là en tête... dernier message 2011...
> titre pas du tout d'actualité, premier message datant de cro-magnon.
> faudrait peut-être le mettre au gout du jour ce topic.
> 
> genre comparaison/avis : Macbok Pro vs Macbook Air.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (29 Juin 2012)

Vu la fréquence des posts MBA ou MBP, ça ne serait pas un luxe. Mais bon, ça ne semble pas intéresser les modos.


----------



## nemrod (29 Juin 2012)

Je viens de recevoir mon MBPr 

Je vais me faire une partie de Diablo 3 mais avant, en comparaison avec mon MBP 15 mat & HD @ 2,4 Ghz & 8 Go de 2010 :

+ Quelle finesse, c'est un bijou, je croyais recevoir un MBA
+ Ah bas les polémiques idoines, je suis en 1680*1050 et l'image est un cran au dessus

- L'écran est censé être beaucoup moins réfléchissant qu'un MBP classique, ça reste moins bon qu'un écran mat.
- Fini mes superbes fonds d'écran


----------



## nemrod (3 Juillet 2012)

nemrod a dit:


> Je viens de recevoir mon MBPr
> 
> Je vais me faire une partie de Diablo 3 mais avant, en comparaison avec mon MBP 15 mat & HD @ 2,4 Ghz & 8 Go de 2010 :
> 
> ...



Je continue :
+ Très bon son par rapport à mon ancien MBP.
- On entend tourner le disque en environnement silencieux. Je parle de bureautique surf, pas de jeux


----------



## melaure (4 Juillet 2012)

nemrod a dit:


> Je continue :
> + Très bon son par rapport à mon ancien MBP.
> - On entend tourner le disque en environnement silencieux. Je parle de bureautique surf, pas de jeux



Le disque ??? Les ventilos plutôt, non ?


----------



## nemrod (4 Juillet 2012)

melaure a dit:


> Le disque ??? Les ventilos plutôt, non ?


----------

